# Pikey's progress



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've been thinking about posting a log for a while now and have decided to take the plunge as I've found reading Paul's and Lee's very motivating and I thought telling you guy's how I'm coming on and what I'm up to will help keep me focused and you never know some of you out there might enjoy reading it.

A little about me first, I've been training with weights now for 27 years, god am I really that old? The early days spent power lifting and then following a pec tare which put paid to properly heavy benching a period weight lifting and also as cross training for one or two other sports I've indulged in.

All that time my main passion has really been the gym I have always got a real buzz from training hard. Ever since I started training I've been saying I'd like to get in good enough shape to go on stage, about two and a half years ago I realized if I was going to do it I'd better get on with it. I've entered 3 qualifiers now placing third each time, the first time 3rd out of 3 the last time 3rd out of 5. I've made progress but have a lot of improving to do. This year I was delighted to qualify for the NABBA British, I thoroughly enjoyed the finals, my aim was to get a call out which I did so I went home a happy chap realizing I need to make big improvements if I ever hope to make the evening show which is now my aim.

I need to pack muscle on everywhere but am looking to really improve my back, Hamstrings, and calves. I've posted a couple of photo's below taken when I came home from the British, my guts bloated because as you do after a show I'd eaten every sugary fatty thing I could get my hands on, but you get to see what I looked like.

5 weeks later I'm 7.5K heavier weighing 86K, I've just started a bulking cycle eating 7 meals a day, and also having a protein drink when I get up for the loo in the night. I'm having 250g carbs and 400g protein per day, the only fats are from fish oils, and omega 3 supplements and my cheat day. I'm eating clean Monday through Saturday night when I tend to have a takeaway and while keeping the protein high Sunday I basically eat as much as I can face and whatever I fancy.

I'm training 5 days per week Wednesday and Saturday are rest days 45 minutes to an hour per session with 30 minutes cardio first thing every morning


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Your quads look huge mate - good going.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers - Quads probably are my best bodypart, although upper chest is ok especially on the pec that doesn't look like the dog's been chewing it

;-)

Heather is running Mansfield half Marathon this morning, I'd normally go with her to get some photos at the finish line but as this is a club thing and it's not so far away I'm going to the gym as usual Sunday morning. That said all the support and help she gives me I feel bad about not going. So I thought I'd take the time to update the log and post my routine

Monday Shoulders and Traps

Tuesday Back and calves

Thursday Arms

Friday Quads and Calves

Sunday Hams and Chest

I don't really have set routines I constantly vary the exercises around a core and usually perform isolation movements first. Friday for instance Quads was; Leg extensions 3 x 30 reps. Leg press two sets each feet narrow medium and wide pyramiding down from 30 reps on the first set to 8 on the last adding a 25kg plate each side each set. Then my core Quad exercise which is Triple drop leg extensions super set with a Leg press matrix, 20 full, 5 partial lower portion of the movement, 5 upper, 5 full. After that another for sets of free bar front squat for 12 - 15 reps and one set of hack squats to positive failure which fried them. I felt ill afterwards which is common enough for me after a quad session and I've a nice deep ache which is always good.

This morning is Hamstrings I get a much better ache training them separate from Quads I've never much energy to give the isolation movements proper focus after Quads, then its chest which seems odd and I've not decided yet if it's a good idea or not.

Body weight this morning is 87.8K and bodyfat showing 10% not sure if I believe the bodyfat on the scales but they give an indication if its going up or down.

Off to take my creatine, L-Glutamine, Nitorox and have a very stong coffee before I hit the weights


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How did she cope in the rain this morning mate?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

She managed to miss the rain, did ok (1hr 56) considering we'd been away for two weeks and only got back last weekend so only a few treadmill sessions in the last three weeks. Then it is only 4 weeks since H did the Blackpool marathon so she must be carrying a good amount of fitness. Although she's just come in the room and said "she's not as obssesed as I am with my bodybuilding"  I'm not obsessed just focused... well maybe a little...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ur obsessed mate.. its a good thing tho... tell her to stop moaning and check if your xmas tree is showing or not!! lol

good to see your log on here too. i really should update mine.. yuo have inspired me to put some more effort into it!!

for hamstrings.. this year i have really been concentrating in squeezing the reps out for high reps (15-20) and it has made a massive difference!! i got a hold of milos sarcevs "secrets of the pros" dvd from bodybuilding.com last year and picked up loads of great info from this.. its great for learning to isolate specific areas!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll see if I can find that - I tried something I haven't tried before yesterday - Dumbel Leg curls holding the dumbel between your feet. I don't know if it's just because its a new movement as the feel in the lower portin of the movement is great or if squeezing your feet together makes a big difference but I got a great pump and what with that and quads I'm walking around like a 90 year old...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

H is out putting in a few miles, a fast paced training session, so I thought I'd update my log as today is a rest day.

One week into my bulking cycle - guess I should be calling it growth phase and I've lost a kilo since Sunday morning which is a net gain of about a K. But as my coach says "stop weighing yourself you compete in height class and the judges don't have scales". So trying to check progress in the mirror the only thing I'm sure of is I need to get rid of the body hair  . Quads have grown as my legs are chaffing doing cardio at least that's a positive sign - try telling anyone but a BodyBuilder that your chuffed because your legs are chaffing when you walk and they'd think you was away with the fairies

Workouts have been going well, I had a great one last night training Shoulders and Traps, I trained with the guy who owns the gym I mostly train at, he's got to be one of the most motivational people I've ever trained with his focus and drive are awesome whenever we do train together I can guarantee a top notch workout, we normally set a high rep target on a compound exercise at some point, and see who can get the most out in one set, I've only ever beaten him on legs although I give it everything I've got every time.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

10 days in now and I'm back to 87.5K, definitely harder condition than when I started. I've kept my carbs to 100g for the last three days, tomorrow its Belly to the table and try and eat through as much decent food as I can I'm going to try for 500gram of carbs. Just figured by keeping it low for a couple of days my body might really grab hold of them when I throw a high day in.

- 45 weeks out from the NABBA NE, I've made the decision now that's my next show.

taken the hair off - here's me back today -

View attachment back July 071.JPG


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hev is out doing a AAA cross country race with the club, I missed taking the dogs out this morning so really should now but I've a lazy mood on, so as it's my rest day I thought I'd have a look at Musclechat and update me log.

15 days in and something's working, after the carb bounce my bodyweight is 91K, BF showing the same on the scales at 10%. I'm dropping back to the previously mentioned quantities for a few days as I think If I kept the quantities in I'd soon pile fat on and I'm struggling to face the food I'll stay with this till next week and then try the same again.

I don't know about anyone else but I find following a bulking diet/ regime harder than pre contest?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Is that a gain of 5kg in 10 days mate? Or have I read it wrong? Or is it just water retention?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi THS,

Only just realized yes it's a gain of 5K in about 14 days , no wonder I feel lousy , there's bound to be some water retention but I've still got a reasonable amount of vascularity so not just fluid - well not just under the skin . My coach recommended eating pre contest clean all week and then gorging on reasonably clean food at the weekend. It's worked up to now though I am really aware of the weight, I'm feeling it doing cardio and just generally moving around.

I'm totally focused as to improve my placings I need to put a serious amount of good quality muscle on before next May

Just back from my Quad workout that was fun in a perverse kind of way

All reps full movement

Leg press 150Kg 50 reps, 200Kg 40 reps, 250kg 35 reps, 300Kg 30 reps, 350kg 20 reps

4 triple drop sets on leg extensions to failure with last set finished off with 200K for 40 reps on leg press again.

Still got that walking like a baby with a full nappy gait and my quads are singing away to me.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry for being dense mate, but whats a triple drop set...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

A triple drop set is one set but with 3 weights, for instance select a weight rep out till positive failure, reduce the weight by 15-20% and continue repping till positive failure, reduce the weight by another 15-20% of the original weight and rep till failure again, you can include some forced reps and negatives on this phase. A great way of upping the intensity.

H is out running and I've just got back from hams and calves - felt dog rough to start with but pushed through.

H and a couple of my mates from the gym talked me into going out around town last night, as H says I've been subdued recently, which I am but only because of the bulking cycle. I didn't want to as it would mean I'd miss a workout, at least one meal and no doubt get a goodly amount of Jack Daniels down my neck which aint going to help build muscle. I don't drink at all once I'm pre contest. Anyway they convinced me I was being a sado and then about half ten the ache starts building in my quads from Thursday's session- by the end of the night it was very intense they're sore to touch and painful to walk - today I'm going to try and get as much good stuff in me as I can so I don't leach protein to recover from muscles elsewhere - not easiest as I've spent half the night staring at the ceiling not able to sleep and I've a bloody hangover from last night.

I know its obsessive and don't go getting the idea I'm a recluse, I firmly believe if your going to be the best you can be you have to be focused no point being half arsed about anything. So I really would have sooner had a good workout and a couple of feeds, I'm not going to improve going out on the piss.

Bodyweight is still at 91K but I should think myself lucky I've not lost any after last night.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

3 weeks in and I'm fed up of eating, bodyweight is still reading 91K and BF 8%, on the scales. If my body fat is 8% I'll show my arse on the town hall steps, my abs are blurred which is probably mainly fluid but I don't believe the scales BF reading.

Work got in the way of training last night, I'd caught the train down to London and on the way back the service terminated at Derby due to signal failure which was a pain as my car was 30 miles north at Chesterfield. So I'll pick shoulders up tomorrow night instead of having a rest day

Back and biceps tonight and for a change I dropped some dead lifts in to the routine, as the gym I mostly train at is on the first floor I lowered the weights slowly to about an inch off the floor and then started the next rep, I only really did one working set with 180K which is woeful for an ex power lifter ( I used to rep out with that at 10 stone and 17 years old) but my back can feel it big time, must be lowering the weights and pausing just off the floor or it could be I haven't dead lifted for over a year. I think I'm going to drop some heavy dead lift sets in once a month but to do that I'll have to train at another gym for that session, as I don't think I could lower much more weight that slowly.

Off to have 250gram of Turkey and 50gram basmati rice with some Broccoli.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not a good week, been way to busy at work, every day I've left with more to do than when I went in. I've strained my calf and seem to have glands up in my groin the size of melons, well perhaps big marbles so I'm pretty dischuffed.

My calf is my own stupid fault as it usually is, I thought I'd work a bad day out of me and just went way heavy on leg press after front squats and decided I'd keep doing sets of 20 until I couldn't move the weight, several sets in and my quads where screaming I was enjoying the challenge but my calf gave up the ghost. Nothing much just annoying.

I think I'm probably a little over trained and my immune system is a bit run down, I seem constantly tired and still no real appetite. Sorry for moaning on this ain't exactly upbeat tonight.

Bodyweight is 90K on the scales and BF still the same. Hopefully a good night sleep and a rest day will put me back on track.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Allo mate.

You have been pushing it very hard by the sounds of it - remember you can't go flat out all the time. Get some R&R, some vits, plenty of water and sleep and you'll be fiting fit in no time.

Sounds like your from the same neck of the woods as me - north notts/derbyshire/chesterfield area?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hiya mate,

You've got me smack on there, I've never known when to take a step back. For the last four weeks I have stepped up the intensity every week and I wasn't slacking to start with.

I've just dropped H off at Alestree, she's running to Bakewell which is about 21 miles which is why I'm sat updating this. It's my rest day today I got 10 hours sleep last night, the calf has eased a lot and the glands in my groin have too, I'll have a lazy day today, read my book a while and chill out I'll take the dogs out later so I don't feel a total lard arse.

I take Cantamega 2K 2gram of vit C some digestive enzymes and milk thistle every day, rushing round I had let lapse for a few days so that won't have helped. I've also been a bit of a bloke and slacking on my veg H has been giving me serious grief about it as I'm not getting all the nutrients I need so I will put that right too. I've been hammering it and not feeding myself 100% so something's bound to give. The signals have been there with the lack of appetite and feeling subdued but I've ignored them and pushed harder I tend to think of myself as a machine which is good to push the training but is a dodgy mind set for listening to your body's signals. One day perhaps I'll learn.

I've also been to the butchers and in addition to the usual eggs, chicken and turkey, I got some water buffalo steak which has twice the protein per pound of beef, eight times the creatine and as much iron while being nearly as lean as chicken, so I'm hoping that will give me some good nutrients. Mind you its expensive and I tend to think lean beef steak would be just as good off season but I fancied treating myself.

Sounds like we live pretty close to each other I'm about 10 miles from Chesterfield in NE Derbyshire.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Water Buffalo Steak? Sounds nice. Let me know how you get on with it.

I'm in North Notts on the good (right) side of the M1 

I always worry that taking time out from the gym will result in poor lifting, but 90% of the time I find that a well timed break actually improves my performance.

You've got me hungry for steak now! I might get some for part of my post work out meal


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

LMAO that's me the dark side, where the sheep are nervous...

Buffalo steak; probably great if you're dieting and want some red meat without the fat but I found its got a bit of an after taste on the George Foreman a bit like kidneys that haven't been washed properly. At £19 per kilo I don't think I'll be bothering with it again. I won't be adding it to my normal diet.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone who's been reading this will have probably noticed I was working toward the NABBA NE qualifier next year. Sunday night after too much JD H asked me how I was going to keep motivated aiming for a show 40 plus weeks away to which I hadn't a good answer; competing in one way or another has always focused my mind. So we decided it would be a good idea to go for the UK open in October currently 12 ½ weeks away. I say we because I truly believe competing is probably worse on H than me, she has to put up with me while I'm in contest prep. if I can qualify there it would make prep easier as there is only one week between the NE and British and I've never carb depleted and loaded two consecutive weeks.

We have a bit of a family party this weekend; H's sister is off to Miami for a couple of years so we're going down south to wish her and her other half well. Which means contest prep will start Monday morning with an hour's cardio.

Wish me luck guys&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Is the UK Open the one in Leicester (Leh-stah) that LeeB is competing at in the U75s?

All the best for the prep mate, your log makes good reading


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate, no it's a NABBA qualifier. It's Paul Jefferies show up at Pudsey although I did hear it might be in Bradford this year. I think I read somewhere on here Lee might have a go at class 3...

Lee are you going for it mate?

Paul always puts a good show on with great guests


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Must be something about me and trains, I was down London again on Thursday and the train service cancelled at Derby then after everyone had got off the thing they told everyone to get back on - and the government wonders why people don't use public transport!

Had some good workouts, my calf didn't bother me training quads last night which was pleasing. Thursday night I flat benched for the first time in months I was chuffed stronger for 12 reps than when I left it alone. One of my favourite chest warm up exercises is max reps with 100K, I normally fade somewhere between 21 and 27 reps and find that gets plenty of blood in. I very rarely push heavy for low reps since the pec tare (that would be the last 14 years  ) Recently I've not been free bar benching at all preferring to use an isolation movement to pre exhaust and then when I have used a compound exercise benched using a Smith machine and taking the weight down to my throat for the extra stretch.

Thursday I just flat benched, incline flyes for 12's and then Pec Dec which is something else I don't do much of. Probably because I hit two exercises I don't do but I've a good ache.

As I'm dieting now I'm going to try and keep off the scales - will be hard I'm almost addicted - and try and just go on the mirror.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Best of luck for the contests Pikey.....planning and prep look to be on track and focussed....hats off to you mate.

Verne


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Verne much appreciated.

I've been following my pre contest schedule for 3 days now, no issues with diet or cardio, then there shouldn't be I'm hardly depleted or anything, at the minute the main issue is remembering to eat - that'll change though as I get closer! Getting up 40 minutes earlier is a pain but as we finally seem to have some sun I'm enjoying walking with the dogs over the fields.

Had 3 good workouts this week, shoulder and traps Monday, back and arms last night - now try not to laugh guys but I hit biceps that hard I couldn't soap myself down in the bath as my arms kept cramping, so had to ask H to help (my excuse anyway !!!)Tonight I had a solid quad workout with AJ he's shaping up for class 2 at Pudsey the man is a machine and the main reason my arms where in a mess last night!

As I'm fed up with chicken to the point where I could gag just smelling it cooking, I'm going to change over to Turkey this weekend, I've previously done so at about 8 weeks out but figure it won't hurt anything changing earlier.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are able to chew on hot food at work all day...

Mince beef mate 

Boil it to get rid of the fat (sacrelidge I know...) refry, and then slow cook with some homemade gravy and the vedge of your choice.

I love it - but I dont bother to boil to get rid of the fat.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate sounds like you had a good workout there yesterday congrats on the bench and squat PB.

The mince sounds tasty but there would still be way to much fat for me pre contest, once I'm close and lean I will have a piece of fillet very occasionally, I tend to think I could do with more red meat which is why I was trying the water buffalo the other week. I have to watch fat intake for two reasons, the obvious one and the less obvious one is that my stomach is very sensitive to fat especially when I'm eating very clean it's easy for me to end up with an upset stomach and really bad squiters ( see my question to Paul ) which then means much less of what nutrients are going into my body are absorbed. As my coach says "it isn't so much about what you eat as much as what nutrients your body absorbs".

My legs are very stiff today following quads, they seem to be coming through quickly, I'll have to take the hair off so I can get a good idea on condition but I never have much of a worry with quads. And shaving my whole body every week is about the biggest downer of contest prep for me - perhaps electrolysis, then again perhaps not&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers mate. I'll feeling it today with hitting those PBs.

Body hair - why not try veet? Lasts longer than shaving.

Boiling (then scooping off the fat) and dry re-frying should get rid of most of the fat, but don't risk it if you feel it may be a risk.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've tried veet and it tends to make me really spotty. I've also tried waxing several times and that is far too painful! When women say waxing isn't painful they tend to forget men's body hair is a lot thicker . Waxing makes me spotty too when the hair start growing back.

It's more the chore of doing it, although once it's off in the first place it only takes about half an hour to go over everywhere.

If any of you guys would find it interesting I'll post my diet up at the weekend and I've been having a root around and found some photo's showing progress over the past 30 months which I'll also get round to posting.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Your diet would def come in handy - sometimes I just need ideas for meals etc


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

LMAO I'm not sure about inspiration for meals my diet has a certain&#8230; erm &#8230;monotony. I like to keep it simple though as it's easy to adjust carb values and there's no hidden sources of sodium etc I just find it easier this way

All meat weight is cooked, carb sources are pre cooked i.e. rice dry weight. All veg is fresh

Meal 1 - 12 egg whites cooked in a dry frying pan, 100g oats in water, 1 grapefruit

Meal 2 - 100gram 90% Whey mixed with water

Meal 3 - 250gram Turkey or chicken breast, 200gram baked spud, salad, no dressing etc

Meal 4 - same as meal 2

Meal 5 - 250gram Turkey or chicken breast, 50g basmati rice, maybe some broccoli or cauliflower

Meal 6 - Post workout Whey same as meal 2

Meal 7 -250 gram Turkey or chicken breast, 200gram baked spud, fresh broccoli.

Drinks - black coffee normally strength 5 and let it brew, black tea or water, diet ginger beer is my treat.

Supplements - Cantamega 2K multi vit and mineral, digestive enzymes, 3 gram vit C spread across the day, Omega oils and soluble fibre.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Firstly - sweet, I love my whey and have been getting some jip on a few places for having circa 300g per day of whey.

My response has always been - it works for me, I'm growing and getting stronger.

Very clean diet mate. Strength 5 coffee? Do you have those Flavia things at work too?

circa 450g of protein is good going mate - I try and get that in, but have been failing a bit at the moment - no microwave access during work hours


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I have access most days to a microwave but don't use it, all solid meals but the last one are prepared first thing and then ket in tupperware boxes in a cool bag.

My pallet has changed over the last two years and now I prefer most food cold ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I struggle to eat 250g of cold chicken never mind 750g!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Firstly - sweet, I love my whey and have been getting some jip on a few places for having circa 300g per day of whey.


TH&S, ever heard the theory that ingesting whey throughout the day has a negative effect ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> TH&S, ever heard the theory that ingesting whey throughout the day has a negative effect ?


Nope? Negative in what 'whey' mate?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ba dum dum. i'm not saying i agree wholeheartedly with this, bit the theory goes along the lines of, whey is rapidly absorbed into the bloodstream where it is then available to provide the muscle cells with the tools with which they can repair themselves from the damage induced by your workout. this process happens at a speed governed by your metabolic rate, not by the amount of protein consumed. keeping it simple, (it has to be for me to understand it) consuming too much rapidly absorbed whey, ie. more than your body can use at any specific time, causes the ph level of your blood to move to being more acidic, which in turn causes a temporarily catabolic state. this is the reason many supplement companies in recent years have developed protein shakes using a blend of fast and slower absorbtion proteins, rather than just the 100% whey stuff.

like i say, i don't know if this is true, but it's what i was told several years ago by a very knowledgeable fella. have your whey shakes, 1st thing in the morning, straight before and/or after training and that's it. after that, opt for slower absorbing proteins.

or in my case, just eat food. it's nice, no really it is.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Firstly - appologies for me referring to Whey as just Whey.

I use a blend of WPI and Casein so I get the 'timed' protein release you were on about.

I think you are right in what you are saying about too much rapidly absorbed Whey not being as beneficial.

I eat alot of food too - but for example if I eat 750g of lean mince, I only get 150g of protein for my troubles. Dont get me wrong, I love mince, but it does get quite difficult.

I'm currently at 250lbs and eating about 400-500g of protein per day which is working for me. Gone from 16st 5lbs to 18st and dropped BF% by 3% since I joined the board. But I dare say that not everyone would have the same results.

I have a breakfast shake, a midday shake and an evening shake normally.

Just sat trying to get some cold chicken and some cheese down my neck now 

Good post though dude - very detailed. I might have to goto the dark side and try eating fish 

(Pikey - sorry for the thread hijack!)


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey no worries guys, makes it more interesting, I was beginning to think no one would post any replies&#8230;..I use a blended product too for everything but the post workout drink but always call it Whey out of habit I guess.

On the subject of protein supplements what I do find questionable is how every month some new product is advertised in the mainstream bodybuilding magazines that makes the others obsolete - or so the blurb says&#8230; can't help think that's marketing. Being deliberately controversial here but many products do seem outrageously expensive, and while we've all heard whey is going up in price....

Now fish is ok but don't you find it makes the whole place smell when cooking it and have you ever tried cold cod and rice in tupperware&#8230;lovely&#8230;not&#8230;

Off to train Hamstrings and have some Whey ;-)


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a steamer to cook my fish, but i always cook it in the garage lol

Otherwise like you say, stinks the whole house out!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good idea that, I might get some cod loin next week and do that.

H has gone for a 20 mile training run, in this heat, hope she copes ok, saying that she's probably pleased to be away from me for a while and that isn't meant negative to H at all. I've had the first of my dieting grumps today, think I look tiny, could fall out with my shadow etc&#8230; so you see what I mean.

I trained Sunday through Friday without a rest so have taken the weekend of to recoup a bit.

I've just had 300gram of turkey and 100gram of basmati rice with some chopped onions and tomatoes and a bit of black pepper, I can already feel my mood lifting&#8230;I had a low carb day yesterday which was questionable as everything seemed to be aching from a hard week of training so I thought I'd have a few extra today as I look totally flat.

On a more positive note, I noticed the first sight of vascularity on my intercostals this morning.

As it's a nice afternoon I might chuck some shorts and a vest on a go out for a cruise down to Matlock on the bike, buy H a glass of cider and watch her drinking it enviously &#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

We hit Matlock the other sunday mate - mind your back in the Great Masson Cavern  Had a nice pint in The Tavern at Tansley.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well just goes to show sometimes if you're feeling a miserable B%^£$%D then be one. We went out on the Harley to Matlock Bath and ended up being towed back on a RAC truck - broke down at Matlock - Luckily H has RAC cover - LOL wish I was allowing my self a drink...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats not what you want is it mate?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

this week I've dropped 25g out of meal two and 4.

good back session last night, I find it very hard to feel the muscles working in my back, last night is the most I've ever managed to feel it and the pump was the best I've had to date, nice ache today so happy chap.

Bloke coming out to pick the bike up so things are looking up although I doubt I'll be at the bulldog this weekend - mind you burgers and beer, perhaps best not to have the temptation.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> ...
> 
> I find it very hard to feel the muscles working in my back, last night is the most I've ever managed to feel it and the pump was the best I've had to date, nice ache today so happy chap.


I have the same problem. I hit it until failure but I don't feel the same 'pain' as I do after hammering the life out of my legs/chest/arms


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Quads last night - Super slow reps for 6 sets on leg extension reps to positive failure, the same on the leg press with feet at the bottom of the sled and full movement triple drop set on the last set, then two sets of reverse hacks to positive failure then back on the extensions for one drop set to negative failure.

Two hours later couldn't get myself off the settee and legs cramping up every which way, aching like mad today.

Diet and cardio still going good, easy really, no cravings yet, just over ten weeks out and I think I'm nicely on target. Will increase cardio after next week.

Must start practicing posing!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats the difference between positive and negative failure mate?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Positive failure is where you can't contract your muscle anymore i.e. lift the weight. Negative failure is where you can't contol the weight down anymore, you need someone to help through the positive portion of the rep and then lower under control.

Did chest tonight

1 set 100K on bench to positive failure

1 set triple drop on bench super slow to negative failure

then 2 super sets of incline dumbell press and flat flyes

1 giant set of dips, flat flyes, incline dumbell press then higher incline flyes

1 giant set incline bench, flat bench and decline on a smith machine

all sets to positive failure - good pump, on the good pec anway...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats some proper iron being moved there mate!!

Without being offensive to any competing BB'ers - Pikey you sound as if you train more like a powerlifter than a BB'er


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

LMAO - that probably explains a lot!

Funny when I was Powerlifting I used to get told I trained like a Bodybuilder which was because a lot of Power lifters used to only use a low rep range (I'm not up with the latest thinking these days) and the Guy who trained me believed in some very nasty rep ideas such as to improve condition and recovery for squat

Week 1 select a weight that you can perform comfortably not easily 5 sets of 5 reps

Week 2 same weight 4 sets of 8

Week 3 same weight 6 x 6

Week 4 same weight 4x10

Week 5 same weight 3 x 12

Week 6 same weight 1 x 25

Another phase of training used to be 75 reps with 1.5 times bodyweight&#8230;

I don't really know about other guys and I have a hell of a lot to learn about this sport but the main thing I try and achieve is to contract the muscle I'm training so if training chest make sure I'm utilising my pecs as much as possible - I've heard it called mind muscle link, I find it easy with some muscle groups - especially quads and really hard with others - back.

With Power lifting the main aim is to lift the weight - take a look at u-tube the heavy duty power lifters on there are using their legs on the bench - seriously - watch closely you'll see them tensing their quads etc to gain leverage, very arched backs to reduce bar travel, traps tensed to pull the shoulder blades in to reduce bar travel etc etc pecs are only part of the armoury when beching if your powerlifting&#8230;.

The two points above are the main reasons why I don't back squat, low bar Powerlifting squats are that ingrained in my subconscious I can never get a good feel in my quads, as I was taught to lift the weight not train the muscle. To illustrate that when I was 17 I could strict form high bar squat about 150K I started being coached by Dave Han**** and he put 100K on my back squat in 3months by teaching me how to low bar squat properly, my legs didn't grow at all, my arse and lumbers did&#8230;now 250K might not sound that impressive but I was 17 and weighed 65K

So I guess what I'm saying is I try not to train like a Powerlifter but its very easy for me to fall into the mind set&#8230;.as I was a far better powerlifter than I am bodybuilder, powerlifting came easy to me, I find bodybuilding much harder but hope to get better at bodybuilding


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I was reading a post from Chris Jenkins about contest prep, 12 weeks out from a contest he does 10x10 and then drops a set and a rep each week. But yeah powerlifters contentrate on hitting it big for the low rep range as a general but they also do huge sets.

My glutes have grown from Squatting and I can't decide if I'm happy about it!!

250 @ 17 and 65k is a huge acheivement mate.

But back on track it was a compliment not a critiscism, and was more a reference to the volume


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey THS I didn't take it as a criticism - just made me think of the comments I used to get and then you know how I ramble on.

LOL re Glutes - Tudor who I was on about yesterday when we first met asked how I'd gotten Glutes that big - he liked the look - If he reads this he'll cringe - heavy deep squats. We trained legs together for a good while Got to say he's a tall guy and man does he shift some weight and squats deep. He laughs now and says my leg workouts are more like an aerobics class these days&#8230;

Now me I've spent the last three years trying to loose size off my Glutes


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

About 9 ½ weeks out now diet going well although I've had a rough day today, started last night when I couldn't get to sleep then woke really early and started throwing up, I didn't manage to keep anything down until lunch time.

Missed cardio this morning but as I was feeling better this evening I've hammered quads, feel a bit queasy again now although I've kept my post workout shake down. I'll give it half an hour and have some Turkey, baked potato and broccoli, can't say I feel like eating though.

Brilliant arm workout last night - that pumped I thought they'd pop, all strict form and sets to positive failure

2 set dumbbell curl to warm up -

2 sets of 21 super set with dumbbell hammer curls to failure

2 set of reverse grip preacher curls

2 sets of machine French press super set with preachers

2 sets of pushdowns super set with standing straight bar curl

3 sets EZ bar incline extensions - last set to negative failure

3 sets kick backs

I'm down London overnight tomorrow so I'm going to search a Nandos out and have a treat. I won't try and find a gym as I think a rest will do more good than harm and I'll pick the missed workout up Saturday.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

We went to London on Thursday as planned and I got to try a Nando's , I had half a chicken with regular rice and it was that good I had another half a chicken&#8230; as I'd not had any sauces for about 4 weeks it was gorgeous. Heather was less impressed as its all chicken

We went to see a show but were a little late to eat when we came out so I have mucked my diet up for 24 hours - as usual lost condition and weight which isn't ideal.

Currently diet is

0700 100gram oats in water, 12 egg whites, 1 Grapefruit 1 cantamega 2K, Milk thistle and digestive enzymes. Will start on the soluble fibre soon

1000 50 gram protein mix

1300 250g Turkey breast, salad veg, 150gram baked potato

1500 50 gram protein mix

1700 250g Turkey Breast, 50g rice

19:30 post workout 100gram whey

20:30 - 2100 250g Turkey breast, broccoli 150 gram baked potato sometimes have sweet potato instead.

Generally think I'm ok for 9 weeks out but could do with more muscle, quads are looking good for saying they are still hairy and Triceps especially outer head is improving. Feel ok till I stand next to my training partner who is about 5'10" and a good 17 stone, still gives me something to strive for&#8230;.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just thought I'd give a quick update.

Feel smooth and flat today; I've been bang on the diet since returning from London so I think it's one of three things;

1.	I need to shave

2.	My elbows are really sore and its getting me down

3.	I'm having a tough time at work and my stress levels are high so I just don't feel good about myself

Or it could be that I am flat and smooth&#8230;

I'll get the hairs off at the weekend and look to increase the cardio - I don't want to panic though and end up stripping muscle.

Good news is that I seem to be getting stronger all round and the tape measure suggests my arms are growing...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> 2. My elbows are really sore and its getting me down


That will be the kick backs muahahaha 

Keep up the good work mate. You were in great condition for 11/12 weeks out when we trained, it will all come together.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol you never know....

Well feel as different again tonight AJ had the perverse idea of supersetting chest and shoulders so it went something like this

3 sets to positive failure flat flyes and seated side laterals

2 sets to positive failure seated dumbbell press and incline flyes

1 set to negative failure incline flyes and dumbbell press - I knew I'd failed I dropped the dumbbell on my head  sounds worse than it was&#8230;

2 sets to positive failure cross overs and upright row

4 Nitox to start - felt a bit iffy on my stomach but pumped up like mad had a MP amino half way through the workout . Don't think it would be a good idea on a regular basis but great for a change

Well off for Turkey and Broccoli


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Friday I stepped the cardio up and changed my last meal to 300 gram uncooked weight of fish and blanched broccoli with 100 gram of baked spud. There was an immediate change in condition, the skin on my abs and shoulders has gone nice and thin and quads have taken that road map appearance glutes are coming through and my upper back is becoming vascular which is a first!

I tried Vietnamese Cobbler which is a fresh water farmed white fish - try it it's only about £4.50 a kilo so very cheap - not sure of the percentage protein but I imagine similar to other white fish - tastes good and no bones in the fillet

So not to bad for eight weeks out&#8230;.

I've had a great weekend with H, so feeling pretty upbeat and good about life but the diet does get in the way, H ran a 10 mile cross country race Saturday night which is the first longish distance following a calf injury, which thankfully stood up to the test. Then yesterday we went out on the Harley to Eyam for the well dressings, we popped into a little café that was serving full roast dinners, I just had a black filter coffee and H a cappuccino but the smell of the roast and cakes had set me off craving, H bought some organic oat biscuits and muesli - you can see where this is going -I just couldn't get rid of the urge and ended up eating two bowls of muesli - I don't know about anyone else but with me once I crack the flood gates open then I feel guilty and beat myself up about it&#8230; Now muesli might not sound the worst cheat on earth and I guess it isn't but it is mega packed with fruit sugars and carbs and I have to have eaten about 400 gram of the stuff !!

This morning I'd spilled over somewhat but was up and did the cardio then went to the gym for 8:30 to train back, good workout and glycogen stores must have been full as I pumped up like mad. I meant to go and get some more fish but forgot until Tesco had closed so will be on the Turkey later.

One thing I have learned about myself is don't try dieting unless I'm 100% up for it, I fully intend seeing this through but was talked into this one as I didn't fancy dieting again - I'd spent 1st Jan to 20th May dieting and didn't fancy another 12 weeks - earlier this year I didn't even think to cheat until I was very depleted this time its much harder.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RE Dieting comments - What Weight / BF do you get to off season mate?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I tend to get heavier each time, when I first got it into my head in 05 that I was going to compete I weighed approx 85K before dieting and I think my BF was around 15% indicated on the scales on stage at the UK in 05 I was 71.1K. When I started dieting for the NE in 06 I'd got to about 89K and BF from the scales at about 13 - 14%, I was about 72.5K on the day of the show but a good bit harder than 6-months previous.

On Jan 1st this year when I started dieting I weighed about 92K with around 12% indicated and at the NE this year I weighed 76K again improved condition, then at the finals 5 weeks later I was 78.5K and better condition, I remeber my BF scales read error on the measurement ....

If I read back through the log I'd see what I got up to prior to starting dieting but I think 93 - 94K and about 11% showing on the scales, today I weigh 84.5K and BF is indicating at 8%.

I don't hold much store against the bodyfat measurement more than showing an idication which way it's going as the scales are never calibrated for bodybuilders etc so the reading to actual will be different, I think hydro weighing is the only truly accurate way to go but personally believe a mirror is a good indicator and better still a knowlegable friend you can trust to tell you the way you look and not what you want to hear tells you everything you need to know.

I had hoped to get to approx 100K at a reasonable BF percentage which in my head means having some suggestion of something like abs for me that tends to be an indicated 12 - 13% (I don't want to be walking round with my gut hanging over my belt) before starting dieting as I'd realised by going to this years finals if I hope to achieve a top 6 place I will need to be in the region of 85K in good hard condition and I seem to have lost close to 15K with each diet to get in shape.

I decided to go for the Pudsey show in October for three reasons; post diet I have each time grown like mad so on the rebound I might push my weight closer to the 100K goal, retain my focus, support a friend who is preparing for the same show and fingers crossed qualify for next years finals.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just over seven weeks out, this week I've increased Cardio to an hour each morning first thing, low intensity, basically a brisk walk with the dogs and I changed my last meal to 300gram (uncooked weight) white fish and Broccoli removing the baked potato to reduce my overall carbohydrate intake.

I've changed my protein source from Turkey in the evening mainly because I wanted to gag eating it.

H is being an absolute star preparing all my Tupperware meals first thing for me while I'm out doing cardio, this really does help as it gives me an extra half hour in bed and she'll never know how much I appreciate her help.

The contest prep is biting now and I have all the usual symptoms. One of my big issues is motivation, I like to be good at anything I do, I realise I'm never going to be top flight or anywhere near it, which I can just about deal with and do the best I can. What keeps drawing this into ultra sharp focus is my training partner he's also prepping for the show, he has really good genetics, and when we're practising posing while I'll flex up next to him he's just in a different league and I look like "a bit dropped off"

I'm also missing a hobby I've indulged in since my early twenties which is ridge walking, I only ever go now when I'm not trying to bulk and not dieting as the calorie burn is huge and counter productive to the bodybuilding. I've booked a cottage in Snowdonia for a few days after the show and am looking forward to getting away with H and the dogs, aiming to indulge in Tryfan's north ridge and Crib Goch, and get some nice indulgent meals down my neck! I'll shut up on that as I doubt anyone's particularly interested&#8230;

Anyway more or less on track I think even if I'm not particuarly enjoying it...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice thread mate, i like ridge walking to, i tend to go to Leek in the moorlands they have the Roaches there and great fantastik climbs and ridge walking.

Ive ridge walked up mount gable what a #astard that was. got to the bottom and my entire rucksack was soacking wet and yeah my clothes id got on were wet to so im sat there putting my wet clothes through a mangle whilst me mates were in the pub.

good luck with the comps


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chin up Pikey.

Snowdonia will be great Mid/Late Oct. I used to live at the foot of the Ochils (as in they were 20ft from my back garden) and I used to go hill running with a mate of my dads, I totally know what you mean about it being a big calorie burner!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers guy's, I'm not so far from Leek, I know the Roaches area well from climbing as a kid. Great Gable is a meaty hill one of my favorites!! I've spent quite a bit of time in the lakes as you'd expect...

Fell running now that would be goodbye to any muscle mass those guy's amaze me with how light and sure footed they are.

Just had meal 3 Turkey some salad and 150gram baked spud so perking up a bit... looking round the canteen at work I might never be British champ but compared to the average Joe on the street....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Exactly mate - you can stand tall (  ) knowing that most people don't have the dedication to do what you've done.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I could if I stood on a box


----------



## CDMullins (Sep 1, 2007)

Really great read! Your motivation inspires me!

Just one question though, do you tend to have mood swings? Or tend to go feeling very high highs to very low lows?

There a very big guy who i see very often on a night out, we tend to be in the same place all the time and i notice he goes from being very happy and jolly to looking so low and to the point that he finds any1 to fight with. I also notice as the night goes on he his constanly taking it out on his missus, which just makes him worse.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well if you've been reading you'll have noticed I've not been totally chuffed for a few weeks, loads of reasons perhaps the main is work is tough right now, easy to make excuses but for whatever reason I've been following the prep not cheating but not feeling good about myself.

Anyhow for about a week I've been craving fats which if I review my diet isn't so surprising as apart from what is in Turkey breast I haven't been getting any at all and there aint much in skinned Turkey breast. The sensible approach would doubtless be Udo's oil, oily fish, nuts or similar. But I also decided I needed a real treat so this morning I did something I normally only ever do if I'm off out for the day walking. I went up to the café at "Outside" at Calver and had a full English breakfast complete with Black pudding etc washed down with a massive slab of Parkin and a great big mug of Coffee, probably about a million calories and half a kilo of animal fats. While I'm sure my condition will look pants tomorrow and my arteries will have more fur than a mammoth, it was bloody marvellous, I felt a proper bloater and have been in a good mood all day, I even had a kip for a couple of hours this afternoon, probably all the blood in my guts trying to digest the fat&#8230;then decided to do some work in the garden which I've been avoiding.

I've had good dieting food for the rest of the day and hope I've given myself the psychological break I needed to put my mind in the right place to kick myself up the arse and buckle down for the next seven weeks. I've also been out and bought some omega 3, 6 and 9 oil as I think I should supplement with that not black pudding  .

It's easy for me to become obsessed with competing. I've always been the same with anything competitive and actually forget why I bodybuild, which is I enjoy the discipline of the regime and I like how it makes me look, I've never been one to follow the herd&#8230; I'm going to focus on that and get myself in the best shape I can for the show.

If nothing else today has given H a break from the grumpy bloke she's been living with&#8230;she's been out for a 12 mile run with one of her friends this evening, just waiting for her to come home now the bath is run and some food is ready. My way of saying thanks for being there for me.

CD while I hadn't seen your question when I started writing the update it probably answers it and I have added this last paragraph since. The truth is yes I get mood swings pre contest, I think most people do when they are dieting and in contest prep, at least everyone I know well enough to talk to about it does. I don't when not in contest prep. I truly believe this sport is hardest on your loved ones, I do my best not to take it out on H or anyone else, its my choice to put myself through this, no one is making me and I try to limit the impact on anyone but me. While my temper is much less placid than usual when dieting I'm long enough in the tooth to keep it calm at least on the outside, I take it out on the iron in the gym


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How did the 'Truck Drivers Diet' affect your conditioning mate? Much? Or not at all?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The direct impact wasn't huge, I woke up the next day a little smoother but that would be all the sodium. I have been in a better place motivationally since focusing on what I can achieve and not worrying about others. I've kept with an hour a day cardio first thing and changed to brown basmati rice for carbs as it's lower GI, although altogether I've not reduced total daily carb intake from last week and I've changed back to Turkey breast although minced in an evening just to change the texture a bit.

I've veins running up my abs now and my glutes are coming through, my back is shaping up so I'm pleased for 6 ½ weeks out just hope I don't over cook it. There's still plenty of time to mess it up but I think I'm on track for presenting the best I have to date.

So while the blow out didn't have a huge impact physically it has helped focus me mentally.

Quads tonight which went

3 sets 20 reps reverse hacks last two sets I was having to pause between the last few reps

3 sets leg extension first set to failure with a squeeze at peak contraction for a count of 2, 2nd set 20 reps upper third of movement 20 lower third and about 5 full to finish, 3rd set 5 reps but holding contraction as long as possible then fighting against the weight on the negative - horrible wanted to give up&#8230;

2 sets leg press to positive failure

1 set walking lunges - ouch!!!

Ordered my dream tan and briefs today. Off to bed now as absolutely shattered&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Had a tough one at work today and was nearly wiped out by a Czech truck driver wandering over into the outside lane of the M1; very nearly put the car down the central barrier, not had my heart rate that high in ages !!!!

As I'd been in meetings with a client my normal meals had gone out the window so 4 meals have been protein powder and water when I got home I mixed some oats and some of H's muesli with water to give me some energy as I was feeling well depleted, had a look on muscle chat while I scoffed it and then off to gym I've had a cracking workout, pumped up nicely too. I think I'll drop the basmati from my evening meal and just have Turkey and Broccoli.

Warmed up - 3 sets of side laterals to positive failure

2 sets of press behind neck to failure then a 5 rep matrix on the back end of each set

2 sets of upright row - these hurt could feel my bicep tendon all the way down to my thumb but also working delts and traps nicely

1 set of side raise off bench to failure

Now the odd bit Chest after shoulders, why only because I constantly try to mix it up

3 sets flat flyes

2 sets incline smith machine press

2 sets weighted dips - all to failure

I know it doesn't sound a lot and goes against the 20 odd sets per body part a lot of folks do but I try to give each set everything I've got and not save anything for the next. I'm learning I respond better to this type of training, I think I've put some muscle on while I've been in contest prep, still time will tell.

I'm off to London tomorrow which means catching the 7:30 out of Chesterfield so I'm going to have to get my back out of bed before 5 so I can get an hour of cardio in. Tomorrow should be better diet wise as I'll be able to grab a couple of Tupperware meals as well as the protein.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just put of interest what is your resting heart rate?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well had to borrow Heather's heart rate monitor to get an 100% accurate reading which now I know what it is, is concerning me, just walked in from work and reading 77bpm which aint good. While I think I only mentioned at the start of the log historically I've always been interested in sports while not a footy kind of guy I've played Union, Judo, TKD, used to be good for 8 miles in 53 minutes. Less than 5 years ago my resting heat rate was 55bpm so even allowing for a bit of residual stress from the day my rate is bloody high.

Will check again tomorrow but that's got me thinking&#8230;.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

77 aint bad mate - 55 is very low.

Last time I did mine I managed to drop it about 10bpm by just 'chilling' and thinking about dropping my bpm.

Plus you are 5 years older... All plays a part.

And speaking of rugby - i'm off to watch it. Mmmmm nothing better than a pint of water with the rugby lads... Oh the ribbing I'll get!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mines embaressingly 72 ish,but then i live on caffeine which aint good either-

55 is very good.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I did used to do a lot of cardio and fitness training.

It's not so much the 77 in itself more the 20 bpm difference which has shocked me. Still I guess no real surprise as I know pre contest preperation puts you under stress and I'm about 10K heavier as well as five years older I think that there's a few factors driving it up, EPH will be one which is known to increase heart rate, I'm using as a thermogenic intensifier, I've had quite a bit of caffeine today too as I've felt knackered - including a diet red bull so all will be playing a part.

Going to keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry to be dense Pikey, is EPH Ephedrine or a variant there of?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

EPH Short for Ephedrine.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry yes it would normally be although by EPH I meant a variant EPH 25 which is Ephidira (If I've spelt that correctly), caffeine and white willow extract (which is a natural variant of aspirin) I find this more effective than straight Ephedrine which always makes me feel decidedly odd and I get a metallic taste in my mouth after a couple of hours. Where as this stuff gives me a slight buzz and suppresses the appetite a bit.

Just give a quick update, I seem to have improved quite a bit over the weekend, finally got round to taking the hair of my legs, as usual quads are well in front of the rest of me condition wise with striations all over. Now why don't I look like that everywhere ;-)

I've previously dropped protein drinks all but post workout at week 6, I'm going to keep them in the diet this week and take a look at the weekend as I think I tend to drop a lot of muscle in the last few weeks which I can ill afford to do.

Shattered today and got another early start and drive to Bristol and back tomorrow so living out of the cool box as usual...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well usual chaos on the motorways yesterday ended up in a queue on the M42 where it joins the M6 while a caravan was removed from the central reservation and again on the M1 where a truck had lost a load of big rolls of what looked like brown paper, but in a round about kid of way worked for me as I was able to keep all meals bang on schedule still 8 hours driving for a 45 minute meeting isn't ideal. Managed to have a snooze before the gym and then had a Cracking arm workout only about 8 sets for triceps and 6 for biceps but they where mullered, very intense and enjoyable, feeling good as my abs where showing through my vest and my arms where well pumped.

Woke up in a good frame of mind, managed 8 hours sleep and only woke up twice, normally once dieting it's every 1 ½ hours needing a pee, I've dropped 600 grams yesterday which judging my condition it is fluid. As I said the other day I'm keeping the diet constant at the minute while it's working I'm reluctant to change anything

Right off for a shower and a shave then work&#8230; Quads tonight&#8230; Leg day love it!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yesterday I started the day feeling great, mainly due to a good nights sleep, I normally wake every hour and a half or so but more or less slept through, then I trained Quads&#8230;

Warmup then 3 working sets on reverse hacks, toes over the back of the plate, these were twenty rep sets, the first set was pretty straight forward with the last 3 reps being hard, the second was first ten reps ok then one lot of 4 and 2 of 3 by that I mean I was just pausing at the top of the rep and taking a deep breath at 10th 14th 17th etc, felt very hard and I started to feel dizzy and sick, then the third set which was about the first seven smooth a couple of two or 3 stints and then from about 12 a pause between each rep, stars in front of my eyes by now and feeling decidedly light headed.

Quads with a reel deep pump too

Second exercise was leg press on a vertical carriage with a sled that raises toes up, this really throws the intensity into the lower quad area, two sets to positive failure, something over 20 reps each set - can't really remember properly as was a bit jaded by now -

Then 3 sets of triple drop on leg extensions each rep squeeze at the top and lower as slow as I could last set to negative failure - properly in a bad way by now, dinner was wanting to say hello

To finish two sets of walking lunges, only light dumbbells at this point and the pump went so I expect that means Glycogen depleted which wasn't really where I wanted to be.

Sat down a while and had some amino's and some fruit juice to get some glycogen back in, once I felt half way ok drove home&#8230;

H is an absolute star and had chopped up some veg when I got in, so I cooked 500 gram of Turkey mince with onions and peppers as H had already boiled off 125gram of brown basmati, I chucked it in with the mince etc and whacked some black pepper in, I didn't bother sorting the weight out and just had a nice plate full and crashed on the settee.

I went to bed about half nine, around midnight I woke up ravenous so went and finished the rest of the Turkey mince etc.

I've put about a pound on overnight but I think that's down to the carbs so late on, I can't see a negative impact on condition and quads, hams and Glutes are aching nicely. I still feel drained so might have a slight reefed today. Not having dieted loads I'm still on a steep learning curve so am always hesitant to refeed even though I know it's the thing to do&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha - thats a proper workout mate!

Do you ever go slightly deaf temporarily after an intense session...?? I get that sometimes...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Normally when I've gone way beyond I get bright lights in my eyes and feel dizzy, I've never gone deaf but expect it just the brain complaining in another way. I have been known to throw up, at one time this was a regular occurrence -

As a kid just starting out I'd read a book and articles by the Barbarian twins John and David Paul, I think, &#8230;They advocated some rather extreme principals to training&#8230;being young and impressionable I though that sounded like the thing to do.

I used to have a terrible habit of holding my breath through the positive phase of heavy squats which burst capillaries in my face and Lord knows where else and I've passed out a couple of times too, thankfully in a power rack while squatting or with good spotters.

I'm a lot older and a little wiser now, I train hard but realise when enough is enough - last thing I need is another injury, one Pec looking like the dog's chewed it is quite enough for me&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Decided to have a marginal reefed today and see what happens so I'm going to go for 300gram complex carbs, using oats and rice. I had my second lot of 100 gram of oats in water with some vanilla protein mix which ends up a tasty mess at about 1400 and will go for another at 1700 then this evening 300gram of turkey mince and 100gram Basmati rice so not quite 300.

Not totally on thread but as I'm excited about it &#8230;

I needed to feel good as in alert as I've picked up my new bike today and it's got a lot more grunt than the old one. So not gone mad and been out all day as I didn't want to miss meals and not fair on H, as its forward controls and drag bars etc I wanted to get used to it before I had H sat on the back...

We're going to go to Cineworld tonight, bit of a domestic ;-) I fancy Superbad and H recons it's going to be puerile humour (that's me) and prefers the look of 1408&#8230; but I might get scared&#8230; We'll watch 1408 as she puts up with enough with the diet &#8230;

Tomorrow H is running Robin Hood half, I feel bad about not going but want to get a good cardio session in.

Back on thread...

Next week I'm going to cut carbs by about 35 grams per day across meal 3 and 7, and see what happens for a few days.

I've started having a couple of sun showers this week and will have a couple per week . I'm also trying some Pharminex Melanotan bloody hell does that sting or what! I seem to be tanning up fast and I'm not sure if this is typical but I've been sleeping much better than usual.

I'm at that point where I think I'm on track - the bloke looking back at me from the mirror looks a bit drawn and not a lot like me but not experienced enough to be 100% sure.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thought I'd give a quick update, I ended up with 340gram of carbs yesterday, all clean stuff as I said mainly Basmati and oats although I did have 200gram of baked spud. It's worked nicely and I got the results I'd hoped for, I look fuller this morning and haven't lost any definition so quite pleased with that, I haven't jumped on the scales because as I've said before its too easy for me to get obsessed with that and being a NABBA show I'm not aiming for a weight class.

I usually have about an hour lay in bed and get up at 6:30 at the weekend, I got up with H this morning as she's got a half marathon. Made her a nice stack of American pancakes, when she was eating them with bananas and maple syrup I was salivating still egg whites aren't so bad and I always enjoy oats with water. And no I didn't have any but it was very tempting when I was breaking the ones she didn't eat up for the dogs (so they don't swallow them whole and perform the usual trick of bringing em back up onto the carpet and then chewing them, Bullies what characters they are)..Then watched the Brach Warren DVD wow that man has some muscle, maybe not the most aesthetic physique out there but for pure density especially his legs&#8230;II could pick any look and flick a switch that's what I'd like to look like &#8230; If only hey.

Plan of attack today is go and do some cardio, I normally do it before I eat but will be better than not doing it apart from anything else the dogs are a bit hyper if they don't get a good run round, then I think off for a sun shower .

Going back to my usual regime food wise today.


----------



## sunnymaster (Sep 17, 2007)

like your tattoo very much


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers, I assume you mean the tribal work on my left shoulder / upper arm - it's a stylised war mask&#8230; I'll have to work out how to post a decent sized picture up as my favourite is the fantasy dragon on my back - doesn't do much for the muscle definition though...

I'm toying with having more but don't think they're helping with the competitions as it is, as I tend to like big pieces.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

32 days out now and things are beginning to bite. Couldn't parallel park for the life of me yesterday and I could fall out with my shadow

Had a nice bit of feedback in a roundabout way several of the faces in the gym think I've grown significantly in the last few weeks, so the gossip is what's he using&#8230;.

Of course it couldn't have anything to do with training or diet&#8230;

My upper arms have put some size on as have my quads but in the main as the muscle separation is better it looks like I have when I have a vest on.

That said I weighed myself this morning for the first time in a week and wished I hadn't, I've managed to put 2.5K on over the week whilst dieting. I've been carb cycling and generally shifting things around and just going on how I look and feel. The reason I wished I hadn't is I can't help questioning how I'm putting weight on and didn't I ought to be loosing it&#8230;.?

Still going to keep cycling the carbs for a while and see what happens, I'm positive that I'm carrying more muscle than I have previously at 32 days out and that I am at least as lean.

Previously I've survived on 130gram a day for weeks at a time, which I think has taken way to much muscle off.

We've changed the training around this week

Monday Chest

Tuesday Arms and Calves

Wednesday Legs

Thursday Back and Shoulders

Friday Monday's workout

Cardio is still at an hour per day. Toying with the idea of training twice a day but this will mean dropping the early morning cardio and I'm not sure that it's the right thing to do. Will see how I'm looking at the weekend.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you carb up over the weekend...? I could easily add 3kg of water weight from carbing up in 2 days and lose it just as quick.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I did but that was 3 days ago and visually I look dryer than this time last week, that is at least I think I do.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm...

Are you 'bunged' up....? That could account for some of the weight.

Don't worry about the scales too much - tape and mirror all the way


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

lol yeah full of it mate.... Soluble fibre have two heaped tablespoons a day just aint a problem anymore...

Typically at four weeks out I've felt that drained that my workouts haven't been near the usual intensity.

Training with AJ it's a whole new story he last competed about 15 - 16 years ago but at the time was successful. This week we've increased reps and weight and changed things around. This is one of the main reasons I'm trying carb cycling as opposed to a fairly static low carb intake as I'm sure I'd just go catabolic with stress at both ends.

Last night we started with reverse hack with the slide as close to vertical as it would go, two warm up sets and two working, the first working was 25 reps with 2 ½ plates each side, felt nicely pumped then he suggested whacking another 50K on and seeing what we could get. He managed 10, now as a point of pride and one of the reasons I'm improving I try and get as close as I can to what he does which is always a challenge as the guy is seriously strong with fantastic focus and muscle endurance, time after time he destroys me on chest shoulders and arms, but from my old power lifting days I just can't cope with that with legs, so I decided I was getting more than ten what seemed an agonising eternity latter I failed at 21, the set wasn't pretty I had to rest several times at the top of the reps but it felt seriously good.

The rest of the workout was more typical finishing with walking lunges, in the end I fell over so decided enough was enough.

H was rather less impressed as without warning I was half an hour late and she'd prepared my food. After this show we're going to have to get some serious quality time together as I must be horrid to live with, and she deserves a big thank-you!

That set has lifted my mood; I think it's the best set I've performed in a long time, there's life in the old dog yet!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ha ha ha classic! Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

28 days out now, been to a half with H this morning, felt quite good with all those running types about and me in my Gasp stretchy T so can see my abs etc through the shirt bit of a pose ;-) mind you ended up with a coat on Brrrr.

I seem to have fallen into having a Saturday re-feed on the carbs, this week I went to 450gram just to see what would happen, I don't think I've spilled over but my gut seems a bit bloated that should work through today. I only ate clean stuff, just more of the same as in the week, oats, basmati rice and baked potato. I think the carb cycling works for me from a diet point of view as I seem to be keeping hold of more muscle and is great to look forward to but it's a killer the day after as I'm in the mood to trough where as if I keep it low I just seem to get used to eating low carb.

We're throwing the idea around of training every day now for the next 24 days, I'll let you know what we decide to do. I'm a bit concerned as I end up drained and am not sure what to do now with reducing the diet further, I was going to drop the protein and have 18 Olyimp anabolic amino's instead of each drink but looking at the analysis it seem apart from the Taurine and B6 to be just the same as their Whey isolate and a more expensive way to get the food in, the whey had jack carbs in it anyway. Would appreciate thoughts on this from anyone who's dieted a few times?

Diet going into next week

12 egg whites and 75gram oats

Vitamins Cantamega 2K 3 gram Vit C, digestive enzymes, milk thistle, Omega matrix

50g Olimp matrix

300 gram Turkey breast, 150gram baked spud and salad

50gram Olimp Matrix

300gram Turkey breast and 60 gram Basmati rice

100 gram Olimp Whey Osolate - post workout meal

300 gram Turkey Breast, Broccoli and 150 gram baked spud

2 tablespoons of Soluble fibre

Might drop that last baked spud see how I feel / look.

Body weight 81K condition lumbars coming through nicley glutes getting close, quads best they've been as are back and arms.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Good work mate on the definition coming through mate.

P.S. - 'Show off' on the tight t-shirt front


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thought I'd add this update in the interest of providing an accurate picture of the day to day of getting ready for a show&#8230;

It's been a tough few days; I've not had a good night's sleep since Friday and have started questioning why on earth I put myself through all of this. I started getting a swollen medial head of my left Delt on Saturday and didn't really think much of it, or do anything about it, after ignoring the discomfort all day Saturday and Sunday by Monday I was in quite a significant amount of pain and could barely move my arm, the medial head was so swollen it was restricting movement. I also had cold sweats so either a reaction to the pain or infection&#8230;

Not had the ice and heat packs out since I packed in Judo&#8230;if only I'd started when I first noticed the problem.

Last night I applied ice and heat three times once before training and twice afterwards, along with a good soak in a hot bath. I've also applied ice and heat for 20mins after cardio this morning. The idea being that by cooling the inflamed area most of the blood and lymph is forced out and then by heating it up fresh blood and lymph is drawn back in. This should help repair any tissue damage and flush any toxins.

The swelling seems to have come down some today and I have movement back if not a full range. However some of the fluid has moved and I now have fluid down to my elbow and no definition in my left triceps or outer side of the upper arm.

The good news is I have no perceptible heat in the area so I don't think I have an infection, I'll continue with the massage and hot and cold treatment, so hopefully that will sort it out over the next few days.

I've increased my vitamin C intake to 5gram per day split morning noon and night as it does help combat infections, if it's not right in the next few days I'll go and see a doctor. Like loads of blokes I hate going to the doctors, stupid I know but I am what I am.

I dropped carbohydrate from my last meal from Sunday night, I've added to the bulk with non root green vegetables to try and get a full feeling in my stomach. I think I've tightened up some, I'm going to go through to Saturday on lowish carbs about 135gram per day and see how depleted I look and how I feel in myself, then will have a high day on Saturday and take a good look Sunday morning. At which point I'll decide what I'm doing next week, if all is progressing I'll probably do the same again with a moderate week two weeks out and then carb deplete and load over the last week

I must start putting a routine together&#8230;I think I've settled on posing to Sisters of Mercy after deciding I can't move well enough to try anything with a faster beat. I had been toying with posing to the Weather girls and "its raining men" but have bottled it&#8230; 


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Saturday 29th Sept - 3 weeks tomorrow

I've struggled through the last week, the shoulder isn't right and has made upper body work difficult, what is it the T shirt say's "pain is only weakness leaving the body" well I wish it'd hurry up and bugger off! I've shaved this morning so I can have a good look at condition and it isn't where it should be, there's little to no definition anywhere on the LHS of shoulder girdle, the pain has more or less gone but I've a lump right on the cap, I'm going to be very lucky if it doesn't cause further problems.

As I haven't trained upper body balls out you can see I haven't the changes that should be through aren't. I know it's the easiest thing in the world to make excuses but I'm trying to give an accurate reflection of where I'm at right now.

Poor H how the hell she puts up with me I'll never know, that woman is a diamond; I've been snappy all week.

The upshot is my motivation is on the floor which isn't good 3 weeks out, yesterday I ate through about 500 gram of cinnamon and apple oats and was so tempted to crack open a bottle of Jamaican Rum a friend of H has brought back for her (which wouldn't be fair to H) and give it a sod it and forget the show.

Next week is going to be crunch week, this shoulder needs to clear up and I need to raise my game. I'm working away Wednesday through Friday so need focus.

I'm dropping an additional cardio session in this morning and will also put a low impact session in before bed for the next 3 weeks; at least the dogs will be Happy! I'm meeting up with THS after to put him through whichever workout he fancies.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mate - thanks for pushing me through that workout.

Your quads looked immense!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've been out and about for 3 days with work; I've followed my diet which has been easier sometimes than others. About at its worst sat in a gorgeous Indian restaurant eating dry chicken and boiled basmati rice while my clients and colleague tucked into a very tasty looking meal. I've made it home each night to train and have missed one cardio session. I've now trained for 12 days straight so am probably over trained.

My current condition is really rather flat with little vascularity, I think I'm in need of a high carb day or two. Despite taking antibiotics for the last five days I still have a swelling on my delt; it's no where close to as bad but its there. I'm struggling to motivate myself.

I've recently taken on an expanded remit at work which has added to an already stressful working life, I'm finding it very difficult to follow the pre contest regime and cope with work. If I had the role landed on me prior to going for the show I wouldn't have started the contest prep. This might sound stupid but at times it feels like I'm thinking through treacle and I can forget what I'm saying half way through a sentence. I'm sure if I sat an IQ test it would be seriously impaired. The upshot is I'm a grouchy b'std mainly at home but it has been noted at work. I must be a complete a hole to live with as I can see it from behind my eyes never mind from H's perspective.

I'm far from convinced I should even be trying to make it through to this show but find it almost impossible to back off anything once committed.

I don't know what I'm going to do yet, but normally while tough I enjoy the prep in a bizarre sort of way, this is just a grind for me at the moment, and I'm not enjoying it at any level, I'm back to looking at my training partner who looks v impressive and questioning why I think I'm up to getting on stage.

Sorry this isn't going to inspire anyone and guys you don't need to hear my whinging but it is where I'm at right now. I did promise myself when I started this journal I'd give an honest account of how it was going.

Anyway Leg day need to put up or shut up - no excuses. Tonight quads are going to be punished big style, I've got Ramstien banging out on the CD, I'm looking to find some adrenaline from somewhere! I feel the need for some righteous pain, at least I'll know I'm alive when my legs are screaming!!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok going to stop moaning dieting is a bitch and that's that - and I'm going to have to give my partner some serious quality time after this show as I'm behaving like a prat...

Going to have 500 gram of complex cabs today, see what I look like tomorrow and probable have another high day.

Trained Quads last night - as a treat I thought I'd back squat - warmed up then 1 set of max reps with 200K to parallel - 18 reps later and off to the loo to say hello to my last meal, ok stupid 2 weeks out but it made me feel better, quite chuffed really I can't remember the last time I back squatted. Then a few light sets squeezing on leg extensions holding the last rep for as long as possible at contraction and fighting the negative every degree back down, again hard but enjoyable. Then followed by 15 minutes on the cross trainer set at level 20 on a hill routine; that was a very intense bit of cardio, felt like trudging through thigh deep snow.

This morning I've done my usual hour cardio and shaved so I can see what I look like, H did my back which was in serious need. In a few minutes I'm off to the gym for another 40 min of cardio followed by hamstrings and calves, then I'll spend a bit of time trying to sort a routine out. I've decided on the music Sisters of Mercy - Vision thing.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chin up Pikey 

Not that I'm an expert in overtraining, but if you have been training for 12 days solid the way you pushed me through workouts you will certainly be drained mate.

Re: going through treacle I know exactly what you mean on that front - in fact last year I had a period like that and I ended up doing tests on Tickle.com twice a day to see the affect work/life was having (a drop of upto 35IQ points...)

I was too stressed, over taxing my CNS, diet wasn't giving me what I needed, too many late nights, not getting enough sleep.

Its not long until the contest now mate. Your vascularity and condition was there when we trained mate - I'm sure its just a temporary blip.

Keep up the hard work mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

18Reps @ 200k = very good going


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers mate - sort of boost I needed. I look a different bloke today much fuller and the bottom of my back is getting there, even a vein on my Glutes which only just came through before the last show so I'm a bit heavier and I think a little leaner ; I'm going to have a rest day tomorrow well other than the cardio anyhow.

My Mum bless her has made me a Christmas cake for after the show, as I love really heavy fruit cake. I can guarantee tucking into that and a nice big mug of tea I'll be thinking ah that prep wasn't so bad ;-)


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Pikey...I dont know about not inspiring others mate...but quite honestly what you are putting yourself through is setting you apart from the mere mortals like me in this world who are just pussying around with all this stuff. I'd have to say once again hats off to you and the other guys/gals on here that know what they're doing, where they want to be and have a sure fire plan of how to achieve it....Best of luck for the contest mate.

Verne


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Verne thank-you low carbs are a bitch, I was feeling pretty depleted and low Friday but feedback like yours really is a big help to bolster moral.

Saturday I paid for the squat session, we trained cardio hams and calves in the morning, really trying to fry the muscles as this was the last time we were touching thighs before the show. (I know it's a way out but it seems to work for me) In the evening I was having a mooch round Musclechat and moved my chair forward using my hamstring and boy did it cramp, never had one anywhere near like it, I had to shout H to come and massage it, as I just couldn't seem to move and my lower leg was contracted hard against the bottom of the chair. So I had an extra multi mineral and a couple of litres of water extra.

What a difference two days can make, I managed to hit 500 gram of carbohydrate on Saturday and about 400 gram yesterday, this morning I look like a different person, much fuller and vascular with definition I haven't had before and amazingly weighing over 80K.

I've been reading up about cracked wheat which has a low GI yet approx 75% complex carbohydrates. Now perhaps not the best time to start mucking around with carb sources but I wasn't feeling very clever so though nothing ventured nothing gained&#8230; So Saturday I bought a couple of kilos of the stuff, it's even blander than rice but really seems to work for me. Today I'm dropping the carbs back to approx 100gram for a couple of days with a view to a moderate day later in the week.

I'm off the antibiotics and the swelling in my shoulder now looks pretty superficial with no localised muscle swelling so I'm also feeling a whole lot happier about that.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ten days left now.

Dropped the oats and egg whites and now having Turkey with 50gram basmati rice for breakfast

All Whey out of the diet and replaced with either Turkey - same grams of protein just having it solid or Amino's after training.

One day of this and I'm definitely drier and looking drawn in the face.

I've not decided 100% on next week but as I'm travelling all over and got a couple of big meetings I'm reluctant to go for a total deplete, so my current thinking is drop carbs by 50% Monday through Thursday then I think a couple of semi high days. Could all change depending on how I look.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud i was told that glucophage was excellent for low carb days-

have you ever tried it?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I haven't mate, I'm not familiar with it at all. I'll have to have a read up about it.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well marvellous woke up at 3am with my belly on fire and have been puking, daft enought to still do cardio and then tried to eat Turkey and rice for breakfast, went freezing cold started sweating and off to be sick.

Luckily no client meetings so I've been able to work from home today, feel like I've been kicked in the stomach by a mule.

Am going to try a few ml of aminos in a couple of minutes, hopefully won't activate my digestive tract - will wait till lunch till I try anymore solids.

Well I look dryer again anyhow; look a bit like one of those day of the dead skulls&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

4 days out and on the 3rd day partial deplete, I'm running at 70 - 90 gram per day. I had a 15-hour work day yesterday and ended up missing two meals so hardly ideal but at least I didn't cheat. I then ended up throwing up at 1am again and slept on the settee so as not to disturb H anymore than I already had. Up at 5:30 for cardio.

Not the best run in I've had but all considered I think I'm looking ok, I guess Sunday will tell. I'm going to reefed Friday and Saturday but not go mad as I don't want to spill over. I've not tried this approach before but as I'm driving all over this week with loads of client meetings I don't think it would be sensible to go for zero carb days as they always make me feel very drained and I'd be worried about driving 400 mile days..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not long now Pikey

(Don't touch any diuretics BTW!!)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

photo uploading instructions in my journal 

why no diuretics tall?

thought they were obligatory for comps


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nah knowing my luck recently it would only cause problems.

I've been watching sodium intake since starting the partial deplete which basically means drinking only Evian and eating nothing with Sodium in, only white basmati peeled spuds turkey breast etc. I never add salt to any food I prepare anyway and don't eat ready meals etc.

From tomorrow evening I'll start the carb load with peeled sweet potato which is potassium rich (peeling as I'm assuming there will be some sodium just under the skin as in rice and normal spuds etc) and still drinking only Evian.

Which coupled with half a bottle of very dry white Satrurday evening should leave me pretty dry and a banging head ache as I've not touched a drop for weeks.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Cal

Re diuretics - they're easy to muck up, can end up very flat, cramping all over or god forbid worse case heart attack. Yep you can also look rock hard and very dry, but there's risks and I don't have the knowledge to feel comfortable.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

1 day left, started carb loading yesterday, I went to about 300gram and look better for it. Today it's sweet potato every couple of hours.

We've been food shopping this morning; I've been fairly restrained and not gone mad with the junk, in the main just bought stuff so each evening we can have a nice non diet meal and a load of crunchy breakfast cereal, which will make a welcome change from porridge. Otherwise I'll eat pretty clean next week as I want to avoid stomach problems. Was a little less restrained at the butchers but then after weeks of turkey I want some red meat, also couldn't resist a nice big chunk of Black pudding for after the show...

As usual I've been lax practising my posing routine so will no doubt be more wooden than a rocking horse. Just need to shave now and apply the first layer of tan.

Good look to everyone competing and especially to Andy my training partner, he's not competed for about 15 years. He's got awesome shape and looks ripped and dry I think he'll take class two and the overall&#8230; my prediction anyway. Me I'll be chuffed if I qualify, then I can focus on layering muscle down over the winter and see if I can break through 100K without looking like Mr Blobby.

And thanks for putting up with me H you're the best!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good luck mate-

eye of the tiger baby!

yeah!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Good look to everyone competing and especially to Andy my training partner, he's not competed for about 15 years. He's got awesome shape and looks ripped and dry I think he'll take class two and the overall&#8230; my prediction anyway. Me I'll be chuffed if I qualify, then I can focus on layering muscle down over the winter and see if I can break through 100K without looking like Mr Blobby.
> 
> And thanks for putting up with me H you're the best!


Is Andy the guy who came in as we were leaving?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate - yes that's Andy. I honestly think he's going to shock a lot of people tomorrow.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

He was huge!! He must be nearly my height too?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ah no that's Purplepin - shows how BIG you can get Natty

H took some piccies today....and I've been playing, like how the tattoos don't obscure this

View attachment back inverted.JPG


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well just got back from the UK show, was hoping to go out for a meal but tend to think the dogs have been on there own long enough today so a curry is on order&#8230;

Andy won class 2 and got the overall, congratulations mate awesome come back after 13 years!!!

Me I came 4th in class four, worse result to date and no issue with the placing either. A Few of the guys said I looked the best I have to date, not sure but the photo's look ok. I don't think I have issues with my condition but I do my back it just isn't up to the front of my torso.

So back to the original game plan of trying to build back hamstrings and calves. And don't laugh to hard Cal but I think my first line of attack is going to be heavy basic movements.

If anyone was there I would appreciate your opinion, Shane, Neil etc? Good to meet you guys.

Not sure what I'm doing about competing next year yet, for now I'm going to concentrate on laying some muscle down&#8230;.and maybe get a little ridge walking in too&#8230;.

Finally H I know you read this, thanks for helping with the food prep and being there for me babe, I love you to bits...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah bad luck on only getting 4th mate - you worked hard. Now have some fun over the winter


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

read ya pm before i read ya post!

you know what i think of ya!

i aint laughing mate and i`m dead impressed ya dogs come first.....

well done bud.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats dude its very easy to get things out of perspective I know this might not cheer you up a huge amount but if you are one of the top ten scientists in the world and your peers research is better than yours your pissed is your the 5th fastest man in the world not first your upset.

Not many people can step onto a BB stage and from your pics you look ****ing awesome. Congrats mate. Don't beat yourself up


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well done pikey mate, 4th is never an easy placing to get.. but from some of the names in that class it looks like a was a fkin tough one!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

caught you at the show on sunday, said a quick hello. i thought you were improved from may, you're legs in particular looked sharper. thought you were very conditioned and with a little more timber spread around your frame, you'll get better placings in future. well done that man.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Mate, don't be too harsh. You've made massive improvements in the lsat 6 months. Just keep 'em coming!!

And just look who beat you. grahm Park is awesome and both Carl & Steve are British standard and you sure as sh*t weren't lacking stood nest to 'em.

Just keep adding the mass to that great conditioning and you'll soon be climbing the ranks. Plus you beat both Brandon marjoram (Top6 at UKBFF British several times) & Jason Barnett, both of which are top competitors.

Well done bud!....Now get some grub down ya


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Shane, Neil, Cheers fellas I'm going to bed one Happy man!!

Back in the gym tomorrow, got 28 weeks to the Midlands qualifier


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations Pikey lad....4th is one hell of an achievement. From the sounds of the comments of those that know...you were not far off bud..and closer than 4th would suggest....well done again.

Verne


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments guys they really are appreciated!

Taking H out for a Chinese tonight, which as she has pointed out is the first time we've been out for a meal since July, which is a long time for us but I don't see the point when I can't eat anything on the menu.

I'm very fired up to try and add as much muscle as I can for the area qualifier and come in bigger in the same condition and hopefully qualify for the finals, needless to say Andy my training partner is probably even more fired up after Sunday!

I've changed meal 2 and 4 to Dorian Yates Protein the stuff is absolutely gorgeous it's the first banana shake that tastes like banana that I've tried and the composition looks top notch too but won't be using it after the tub has run out (Saturday) as it's struck me that it's costing £3 per shake!

I've also been having slow release protein when I get up in the night for the loo although now I'm not pre contest dieting this tends to be once a night.

I'm still eating clean apart from my evening meal which has been anything I fancy, mind you I think my taste buds have changed I bought a cheesecake Monday night with the intent of gorging myself silly and failed miserable because I didn't like the fatty sugary taste, so only had a couple of mouthfuls&#8230;

I'm having relaxed week with the training and off to Snowdonia for a few days next week to spend some quality time with H and the dogs, If the 3 legged one is up to it I might even try taking them up Snowdon, then I'm going to hit it hard both in the gym and try and get as much good quality food in me as I can&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bodyweight 84.5K fat reading at 7%

Today's diet

0300 50gram olimp night time formula

0700 12 egg whites 4 yolks, 3 slices granary bread, 100 grams oats

0900 50g Dorian protein

1100 50 MP bar

1300 2 Chicken breast salad, 100g cuscus, 1 banana

1500 50 gram Dorian Protein

1700 2 Chuck breasts 50gram basmati

1800 50 gram Glutamine and 2 tbl spoon creatine and taurine

2000 post workout whey - 100gram

2100 Cheat meal Steak and ale pie, broccoli and Cauliflower and some well about 500ml Ben and Jerry's

Workout - Back

Bent over row warm up then 4 working sets maxing at 160K for 8 - my poor back

Pull downs front 4 sets heavy last set with negs

Pull downs to back same as above

Machine rows 4 -5 sets last 3 reps each set assisted

Back aching already as is my belly


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You slowly phasing the carbs back in mate?

Good going on those rows!!

Steak and Ale Pie... Its perhaps one of the greatest meals ever invented!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah I thought I'd eat a lot but clean during the day and then have a cheat meal at night, onc I got that out of my system I'll drop back to only having cheat meals at the weekend.

Must admit I really enjoyed that pie!!!

Really nice ache in my back today.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pikey well done mate as Neil has stated already the guys who beat you where of a high standard and no shame on yourself, from what i hear you looked better than your last showing so in my opinion that is the whole point of the sport.

From the pics i have seen mate i will say that you need to concentrate on your hamstrings i only mean this as constructive criticism mate please don't take offence, if you need any ideas for leg training let me know i have a few corkers


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey no offence taken I would say they are by far my worst bodypart. Please fire some routines at me. I'm struggling getting them to grow where as my quads seem to grow like weeds...

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump ^^^^ for the above


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stiff leg deads have gotta be a main starter?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in the last year i have moved from heavy weights to more intense workouts this has brought my hamstrings and quads up to a new level....

Routine 1:

Leg extensions 4 sets

Supersetted with

Stiff legged Deadlifts with DB

Leg press:

6 sets of 10 reps taking 10 seconds rest in between each set(don't get out of the seat)

start with 4 plates a side then if you can go up from their 

Lying Leg Extensions:

6 sets of 10 reps taking 10 seconds rest in between each set

Walking Lunges

4 sets 10 lunges per leg (increase weight with DB)

Routine 2:

Lying leg extensions

4 sets 15 reps

Stiff legged Deadlifts

4 sets 15 reps

Walking Lunges

4 sets 10 lunges per leg (increase weight with DB)

Leg press:

Set 1 - 6 plates - 25 reps

Set 2 - 8 plates - 20 reps

Set 3 - 10 plates - 15 reps

Set 4 - 12 plates - 10 reps

Set 5 - 14 plates - 5 reps

Set 6 - 6 plates - 25 reps

now i hear all the time that you should squat heavy and use low reps for legs and yes this is true but if you struggle with your legs and have done this and it does not work why keep doing it??

Try these routines mate they are not easy but that is the point....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I like the look of both of those; I'll drop them into the workout. They seem a very similar ethos to my core training. I never squat as I can never get a good feel in my quads and it makes my Glutes grow like mad.

Thanks for taking the time bud, hopefully next time up there my Hams will be coming up to my quads!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just tried Paul's routine 1 for legs - very nasty, great fun - legs are full of blood, might be chunttering a bit tomorrow trying to get up Snowdon :-D

Thanks Paul - top routine!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate not many can complete it on their first attempt try routine 2 next week....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you`d have a peruse bud...

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-training/24186-sore-hands.html


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Got back from Snowdonia yesterday, 3 days away from it and seems longer, had a great time and some cracking meals, had 2 protein bars a day and a couple of shakes but otherwise ate what I fancied. As usual lost a little weight and condition, nothing drastic though, I'm now 84K which if I remember correctly is 8K up from the show.

From Monday I'm going to start eating clean but loads with a cheat on a Saturday and Sunday, if needed in a few weeks I'll drop a couple of low carb days in Thursday and Fridays and then belly to the table at the weekend which normally bounces my weight up a Kilo at a go I'm going to get as close to 100K as I can before I start dieting for the Midlands. I'll be Concentrating on bringing hams up but also want to layer more down every where. Aim is to qualify for the finals as while I'll be going up to Southport to support Andy I'd prefer to be on-stage too.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What weight are you hoping to compete at mate?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Realistically 80K would be good if I could hold the same condition or better than at the UK, now what I would like to compete at is closer to 90K but that will take a few years yet I fear&#8230;


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

might be onstage again with you next year mate it is not 100% yet though...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Now that would be great, go for it! I've got to qualify first but will be giving it my all to do so. Tell you what mate if youstay over after I'll get you a Jack and coke or whatever your favorite drink is.

Legs have just stopped aching from Monday, going to train hams and claves tonight and hit your second leg workout Monday.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

A shot from the UK, will see if I can scan some in...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I went for Paul's second leg routine last night, I was training by myself as Andy is on Holiday, legs were very nicely pumped after the lying extensions, stiff legs and lunges, then came leg press; I kept a fairly neutral width towards the top of the sledge, I found the 12 and 14 plate sets daunting as I rarely go that heavy but pushed through and got them. I'm pleased I did as my legs were fried, I had a whey drink and protien bar and drove home. Sat down after my meal and promptly fell asleep.

Today I've got a nice deep ache and my trousers actually feel tighter around the thigh so cheers Paul both seem spot on and I can feel my hamstrings very nicely, I'll base my leg training around these two routines for the next couple of months alternating workouts on a weekly basis.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PMSL - At least you can *walk* after doing that routine - I'm still hobbling!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad i could help mate, i have found that it is not always about shoving weight onto the bar and going through the motions but more to do with how you work the muscles in the leg and what weight and angle you use.....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate there's something in that for sure; my Quads and Hamstrings are still aching!

Been down south today so living out of a cool box, and a couple of MP bars. Arms tonight went for it flat out and was chuffed when I put the tape around at 18 1/2 so I've set my self the goal of having them over 19 by the end of Jan.

I'm going to start bulking from mid next week probably a bit soon but I'm chomping at the bit and I feel ok. So the aim for the end of Jan / early feb is to get to 100K and not look like a weeble  Then I'll start the diet into the Midlands and have another go at qualifying hoping to get a good bit more mass on and present in at least as good condition.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thought I better update as I haven't for a while. Current body weight 85K measured first thing, was feeling drained this weekend so I haven't trained or done any cardio. I stated my bulking cycle Saturday and already I've had 3 weeks of pretty much eating anything I fancy and I'm not looking my best  so back to something resembling a clean diet, The first day and I'm gagging on chicken so back to Turkey. Bodyworks gave me sight of his off season diet so I'm going to try to eat through that lot, initially I'll try at the weekends so the plan is this week

Meal 1 8 egg whites 2 yolks

2 slices wholemeal bread Omega 3 spread

100 gram oats

Meal 2	50gram protein mix

Meal 3 220gram Turkey breast

Salad including seeds and nuts

200 gram baked spud

Meal 4	50gram protein mix

Meal 5 220gram Turkey breast

100 gram Camargue red rice (low GI and 40% carbs)

Meal 6 100gram Whey

Meal 7	220 gram lean meat or fish

Broccoli and other veg

200gram potatoes, anyhow but fried

Did Paul's leg workout tonight, they pumped up like mad, quads are definitely growing, and I'm getting good aches in my hamstrings. Andy's back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think I've finally sorted how to upload photos - if so here a couple of dubious quality from the uk show a couple of weeks back...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hi chris, sorry to interject, but here's for those without a magnifying glass


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry - I could hug ya!!! you've made my day!!! how do you get a reasonable sized picture to load up?

Are they the official ones? might have to get the cd?

and

Do you have any of my back? all mine are way dark.

not that I'm excited or anything ;-)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm a technological whizz. erm,.... yeah.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not updated for a week or so as I can't think of too much to say.

We've been away for a couple of day to Reading to celebrate our anniversary so plenty of food and drink, I haven't weighed myself since getting back but have maintained 3 protein drinks per day on top of the other food. PS if you are wondering why the hell Reading, it's where we first knew each other&#8230;

My bodyweight prior to Thursday was 88.5K my diet similar to plan but I've now included two cinnamon bagels with meal 2 and 4 and my evening meal tends to be some form of red meat with vegatbles etc, focusing on protein and carb count but also something tasty as by that time I've eaten so much I'm just not hungry.

Workouts are brutal each major bodypart starting with compound movements two sets at 15 ish reps then one set very heavy squeezing out as many reps as we can no cheating everything strict and focused in the muscle belly, that could be 6 reps and it could be 14 just whatever we can strict perhaps 4 exercises for the larger bodyparts and 3 for the smaller everything aches like mad and seems to be growing, also by the end of the week I'm ready for the weekend and two days rest.

I'm forcing food down but figure I need it to cope with the workouts, I'm pretty smooth but am not worried as I know I can get myself good and hard when the time comes for now I need to grow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Pikey, great journal by the way, it's great to read mate so thanks for making the effort, couple of questions for you. Do you do forced reps? how many total sets per bodypart do you do?

Now as you may know im a big fan of bulking up to gain muscle and a few on here are not, how important do you think bulking is in order to gain muscle? would you say its just as easy to gain muscle staying lean? also what do you do for arms? mine are bloody stuck at 16" cant get them shift.

thanks mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Ali Cheers mate, much appreciated, it's good to get feedback, I'll keep it going as long as people are reading it.

My view on gaining muscle and bulking is you need to eat a load of food to grow; no point throwing junk calories down your neck but you do need a load of good quality protein, carbohydrates and some fats.

I think it's difficult to stay properly lean and grow to your maximum potential; equally you don't want to layer down 2 stone of fat as you'll loose a load of muscle stripping it off! For me my guide is my belt buckle I remember an old copy of Muscle Mag and an article saying avoid Dunlaps disease which it explained is your gut "dun lap" over your belt buckle so I avoid that - not a good look&#8230;I see a world of difference between being bulky and being fat.

So I try to get bulky but not fat also I know fat drops of me if I follow a strict diet regime, I also don't hold weight easy, I lost 1 1/2 kilo in two days going away for my anniversary. I'm not naturally skinny either just normal I guess.

I do all sorts to increase intensity, forced reps, negatives, drop sets, super sets giant sets etc.

At the minute as I'm flat out trying to grow I am doing forced reps but no negatives, each exercise has two sets of 15 ish reps where the last three are hard enough to mean I have to pause between each rep then a further set to positive failure then 3 forced reps. Nothing's written down as we go on feel but tends to be 3 exercises for smaller muscle groups and four for major, although quads are normally fried on 3 and 3 sets for most exercises rarely four, so at least 9 sets and possibly 13 as for sure only one exercise would end up with four sets on a major.

I'm doing this across a 5 day split, 5 days per week.

Arms are trained as a workout mid week each session alternating Triceps and Biceps as the first muscle group. Everything is good form and squeezed at contraction.

A bicep workout could be; Alternate arm dumbbell curl twisting little finger high at the top of the movement, then as I hit failure change in the same set to a few reps of hammer curl, good for the side of the biceps - brachius I think, I like arms to look thick as well as wide. ( If you remember Rocky 2 Stalones arms look great from the side, but there's a shot of him running down the beech from behind and they look like a sparrows legs - that's what I mean I don't like that look at all, doesn't look powerful, rant over) Next exercise might be cable preacher curl then if there's anything left straight bar curl. Nothings set in stone other than good form using a weight which is heavy enough to work but not so heavy I cheat although I'm likely to chuck that out the window for one set and go as heavy as I can some swing on the up and control the negative painfully slow.

A typical Tricep workout would be pushdowns, French press, we've a seated overhead cable machine that Andy made that hits the muscle bellys nice and then perhaps reverse grip pushdown or close grip bench. My elbows are sore but I'm ignoring that.

My arms are still something like vascular so not put loads of fat on but they have gone from 17 ½ to 18 ¼ since the show and I'm aiming for 19" before I start cutting. A big target I know but gotta push the envelope&#8230;

Also with regard to growing arms I once read to put an inch on your arms you'll need to put a stone in bodyweight on, so a lean inch will take a lean stone, in my experience, for me that is about the case. Train hard eat hard and get plenty of rest mate you'll push them well past 16"


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Pikey, much appreciated and ill certainly be changing a few things, Don't stop the journal mate i and im sure others enjoy reading it. It's good to read a competition bodybuilders journal.

When i take advise mate, i always look at the person giving it and be assured ive taken your advise on board.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Saturday morning, I've had a sleep in till 8:30 as I was shattered and H is out running - 12 miles I think.

My weight is at 89K this morning, it was 90K Thursday morning but I forgot to take any protein to work yesterday and couldn't face eating in the evening, it didn't help that I'd forgot to wipe my cool bag out from Thursday and I'd had salmon, it stunk of rotten fish... I always have this issue I find eating bulking harder than pre contest dieting, I just don't like forcing food into me, like everyone else I could gorge on pizza and junk but don't as I can't see the point its just empty calories. Wednesday night I gagged on sirloin steak - pathetic but just the way it is. In an attempt to boost my appetite we bought a different tomato based sauce for each evening next week, so I'll see if that does the trick.

Work is also a proper pain in the arse I'm that busy I'm not noticing feed time as my body isn't telling me it's hungry, hopefully it might quieten down over the next few weeks, or I'll need to set an alarm for my mid morning and mid afternoon meals.

My Boss said Thursday did you see what you looked like in that suit yesterday your neck was bursting the shirt &#8230; I grinned and said "I know" he said it's not a good thing you'd intimidate a client who didn't know you" I told him "it is if you're a bodybuilder and I don't intimidate anyone"

Training continues to be brutal, same approach two working sets with failure somewhere between 12 and 15 and then one heavy set with 3 forced reps. I'm taking creamax 2 and l glutamine 20 minutes before the workout, 42g ( just happens to be the load in the tube) of liquid amino and 4 nitrox caps just before we start and 100gram of whey straight after - probably why I'm not hungry an hour later - but all told the approach is working I'm the biggest I've been at approx 4K lighter than my heaviest.

We took an unscheduled rest Thursday as we were both drained and decided to change to a 4 day split across 4 days for a couple of weeks, if we're still not recovering in the week we'll move to a 5 day split training 4 days per week after all you grow when resting provided the muscles are getting stimulus and the right nutrients.

So I guess I'm where I need to be not a text book week for growing but when does anyone ever have a perfect week, I'm the biggest I've been and while my gut is bloated form all the food I'm not carrying loads of fat - and I might have to pop and buy some 18 1/2" collar shirts, that should be fun at my height no doubt will have to have the arm length torso shortened and taken in around the waist else they look like a Caftan


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just seen your avvy mate-

snap!

altho there`d be a pile of poo too! heh!

glad to hear somone else has probs eating when they dont feel ike it too.

ive finally tried to branch out and get some variety too....

do you ever use caffeine etc for a preworkout stimulation?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol yes!! the other night I came home H had been at home all day, she went off to guides and I sat working thought, smell something which ones crapped? - Bound to be Gucci - there she was eating it didn't want me to find it eugh- dogs! She doesn't normally chew but guess she thought she'd arrange things to her liking just to keep us on our toes...still H wasn't exactly bothered by the chewing as you can see she just thought would make a cool photo and aparently both of them destroyed the pillow - them emailed the photo to me at work.

Oh yes I use caffeine, don't wake up properly till I've had a big mug of espresso. The creamax2 has caffeine and taurine in there, sometimes I'll have a mug of espresso as well but only when on my chin strap, when dieting I'll use T5 too. No wonder my appetite is pants&#8230;


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> smell something which ones crapped?


that was why i finally sucumbed to a cage-

me and the missus went to bed-lilly in hallway with baby gate on bedroom door so she could still see me.....

5mins later..........

extremely jealous!

(i put a bowl over it hahahaha-trapped the smell till morning ....!)

lol at eating the evidence.

btw is your boss intimidated by you......?just a thought.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's getting to be a weekend thing updating the journal.

He could be cal you never know, if he is though I've no idea why...

My bodyweight this morning is 89.8K, it's been as low as 87.8K on Thursday my appetite has still been poor so I've swapped a few things around trying to stimulate my taste buds. I've been covering my egg whites with brown sauce, too much sodium and sugar but I'm not dieting, swapped 100gram of oats for the same in premium muesli, by which I mean a home made mix of Jumbo Oats, dried fruit, nuts and seeds, not the cardboard tasting pre made stuff. My lunch time meal is now chicken tikka in pitta bread and I've been having lean mince with Pasta and a tomato based sauce most evenings. My approach yesterday was belly to the table and eat as much as I could. I didn't count gramage of protein or carbs but focused on high calorie / fat foods just to try and push some weight on.

Meal 1 was 2 bagels with butter and jam and 100gram of Casein protein then back to bed for two hours.

Meal 2 was a full English

Meal 3 100gram of USN MRP

Meal 4 was Steak and Kidney pie with chips and Broccoli

Meal 5 was 100gram of USN MRP

Meal 6 12" special doner pizza - best pizza on earth must be 2000 calories at least!!! Washed down with a bottle of red wine.

Meal 7 was Olimp night time protein about 75 grams.

Hardly a clean food day 

Today I may do similar but not have any wine, I seem to get much worse hangovers these days, could be getting older, might be my poor liver is already over worked etc&#8230;

I've trained alone 3 days out of four and focused pushing more weight strict for lower reps, got a decent 8 reps at 140K on the bench which isn't a lot I know but with the pec damage and strict form I was pleased. The full workout was 5 sets of incline bench followed by 3 sets of flat bench then 3 sets each flat and incline flyes, nothing fancy just heavy strict reps the 3 exercises for triceps, pushdowns, french press and close grip bench.

I've had good aches everywhere so the training has provided the stimulation needed, I just need to get the food and rest right too.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sunday again so time to update;

Bodyweight 90.4K this morning, at an indicate 12% which I'm pleasantly surprised at as I've got the cold that's doing the rounds and I've a severe case of "man flu" ;-) just my throat is really sore, so not making it pleasant to eat and I'm all shivery.

H has done a 10K race today and got a pb at 51 min, she mainly does distance so pleased she's improved base speed some. Also found out one of the other women at the club's other half is into Bodybuilding so spent a good while chin wagging, if you read this good to meet you Ian.

I should take the body hair off so I can get a proper idea what I look like. Still taking the same approach to training, workout 1 Shoulders inc traps and rear delt, workout 2 thighs and calves, workout 3 Back and Biceps, workout 4 Chest Triceps and calves, having Wednesday Saturday and Sunday as rest days and also carb feed days.

Chest workout was;

Flat flyes 3 sets last one with 3 forced reps and heavy for me -100lb dumbbells, I'm a bit cautious since the pec tare&#8230;

Incline flyes 3 set last with 3 forced reps -

Crossovers 3 sets&#8230;..

One set flat bench two plates to negative failure

Triceps pushdowns 3 sets

French press 3 sets

Doesn't sound a huge workout but the intensity was up there and two days later my chest and triceps are still aching

I should have gone up to Bodyworks yesterday with THS, was really looking forward to it as well but work got in the way which is becoming a bit of a reoccurring theme at the minute, I'm out entertaining clients 3 nights next week which I know sounds great but it aint when you want to be training and that sort of thing isn't really me anyway.

I've ordered 3 tubs of build and recover so I'm looking forward to that arriving then after Christmas I'm going to make a concerted effort to push well over 90K, mind at 3K below my heaviest my shoulder arms and legs are the biggest they've been so not just about bodtweight&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I think its just this time of year for the IT industry mate - I was working 7 days a week, with numerous 17hour days back to back to hit deadlines before my holiday. Glad to see the back of that now.

On the positive side - at least your not dieting while entertaining - no trips to a curry house to eat plain chicken 

And lol at 100lbs DB Flies being cautious


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol too true - now that was a tough lunch!!

Mind you never had sushi before and going to xmas lunch at a sushi bar on Wednesday what on earth that's going to be like I don't know!!!

Might have curry tonight - tis my birthday after all...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

happy B-day ya old fooker


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers mate I've been wondering where you've been?

Quite happy beeing a gnarly old Bstard

Hey and you're only as old as the woman you.....


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pikey

Very jealous of the curry, 9 months to wait until my birthday.

CMinOZ


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you get the key to the door (again)?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

been offline cos i needed a new hardrive in me comp....

did goochie leave you a present?

heh heh heh!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

She did bless - seems to not like going outside in the cold...

Didn't train last night felt too ropey legs tonight and I'm not sure about them either...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not updated for a while - probably like most other Christmas has knocked my regular routine, I've been off diet if not eating much junk but have been over indulging in alcohol, without doubt my biggest weakness, and generally makes me feel sh1t&#8230; I've decided to finish what's in the house which isn't a huge amount and then that's it until after the qualifiers or finals if I qualify.

Leg day today and Oh dear what a workout&#8230; wonder why I usually end up posting leg day?

Front squats 4 sets pyramiding from 15 to 8 reps finishing on 4 plates, that was legs in trouble straight away and also contents of stomach wanting to say hello&#8230;

Reverse hack squat 3 sets of 2 of 20 and one 12 finishing on 150K

Leg extensions with pause 3 sets of 20 ish reps

Standing leg curl 4 sets 15 reps

Stiff leg deadlift 3 sets 12

Leg curl 4 sets 20 reps with pause at contraction and full stretch

Calves - 4 super set standing and seated raise&#8230;

Better sign off as I'm supposed to be helping tidy up and prep lunch&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

To quote Captain Jack Sparrow: "Why is the rum always gone?"

Cos Pikey's been drinking it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Te he too true...

Nice rum that!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've hardly touched my rum until we had guests around.

I'm on the last 3rd of a bottle now!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

New Year - not that I make resolutions, but it's time to get my act together for the qualifiers.

I need to kick myself up the backside as this time of year gets me down - I think I get a mild form of SAD - I'm training hard but the normal me is full of drive and energy - it takes effort to get out of bed at the minute&#8230;

First clean up in diet is no alcohol and meal one changes to 12 egg whites, 100 gram of oats and a grapefruit, basically dropped 4 yolks and added 4 whites and also dropped the toast and jam.

It's 20th week out from the Midlands so I'll tighten up over the next 5 weeks trying to eat loads of clean diet food - hoping to push my body weight up a couple of K.

I'm away for a week in January and February so that is bugging me - hard to eat clean in a hotel but I'll find a way at least they're both before 12 weeks out when the diet really tightens.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I know what you mean about the mild S.A.D. mate - have you tried one of those sunrise alarm clocks? I did, they were good, but they emit a slight buzzing which kept waking the missus up...

Something which helped me trying to aim for no booze everyweek (reducing morning lethargy) and aiming to be in bed by 10pm and up at 6am and then not bashing snooze on the alarm. 

Oh and a sunny holiday helped too!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there ya go bud-lol just realised i cant spell


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol brilliant mate they're getting along well, love the sign off!!!! and was wondering if you'd miss spelled breasts at first 

will have to get some of our two reprobates


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you wish bud!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Things seem to be going pretty well, been on a clean diet since Wednesday, what has come as a surprise is that dropping the yolks and other obvious sources of fat has put my appetite through the roof. It should be no surprise if I stop and think about it as fat generally slows digestion down. Anyway the upshot is my weight has started moving up again, got some fluid and fat on but not loads.

I'm going to keep the diet as is until 15 weeks out which is pre contest clean all day with my evening meal being reasonably clean but perhaps something like low fat mince with tomato base sauce and pasta - i.e. tasty, 15 weeks out I'll switch to fish broccoli and spuds for my evening meal with a cheat period on a Saturday.

Training is going well, I'm pretty sure my hamstrings are thickening up so I'm pleased about that. I need to have a shave so I can see what my condition is properly like&#8230;

It's a nice frosty morning, H is starting her marathon build up today with a 12 mile road run, I did harbour ideas of going and getting an additional arm session in but as its so nice and the dogs would enjoy a really good walk I'm going to wrap up and take the dogs out over the old pit and through the woods.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol you wish bud!


^^^^ Looks like your Pecs are improving mate (new avatar....) ....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

mmm much better beautiful beasts them


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant beat a nice set of puppies!

cool t shirt huh!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Always had a thing for puppy dog's noses ;-)

Had this cold / man flu that's going around, thought I'd got rid of it but its back with vengeance, was going to train then AJ phoned and said how do you feel &#8230; So as we're both under par we're going to have a couple of days rest and back to the gym Wednesday, just not shaking the cold ignoring it and keeping training so see what a few days rest do&#8230;

Weights on the up should hit 210 by the weekend, think I need to buy some new work clothes, my thighs are threatening to rip me trousers and my shirts don't look so good&#8230;shame baggies wouldn't quite cut it&#8230;

Tend to think the rest will do me good as I've never trained harder and you grow when you rest provided you're fed and stimulated&#8230;mind you will be climbing the walls by Wednesday!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Always had a thing for puppy dog's noses ;-)
> 
> Had this cold / man flu that's going around, thought I'd got rid of it but its back with vengeance, was going to train then AJ phoned and said how do you feel &#8230; So as we're both under par we're going to have a couple of days rest and back to the gym Wednesday, just not shaking the cold ignoring it and keeping training so see what a few days rest do&#8230;
> 
> ...


Had to shell out on a new suit and new good jeans over the weekend 

Shoulders too wide for the last suit, and managed to split the jeans in the crotch 

Slaters in Notts sorted me out, and did all the tailoring for free.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> managed to split the jeans in the crotch


not boasting or owt.....

wish i had that prob lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> not boasting or owt.....
> 
> wish i had that prob lol


ha ha ha ha

No it was cos they were too short on the leg really (only 34" inside leg) so they were worn low, and then my thighs grew so when I walked they were putting stress on the crotch of the jeans.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

only ever managed that by my thighs rubbing together...mind you came close to ripping my tousers today, its just I don't fancy buying suits which I'm going to have to have altered to fit and by the time I pick them up I'll be getting close to dieting just seems a waist of money that could be better spent.

Only updating with this for completeness, as you don't need to hear me whinging every day...you've no doubt heard about this sickness bug well looks like I've got it! Down near Hitching today and had to stop twice to throw up - luckily I managed not to get any on the suit - just one of those days so up to now I've had breakfast which came back up then tried my 9:30 shake and that didn't stay down so I've just been sipping water, the drive back home seemed for ever! glad I'd arranged to not train today&#8230; not happy bound to have lost weight and condition and can't see me hitting 210 this week.

As I've had a snooze and seem to have stopped with the sweats I'm going to cook some turkey and rice and see what happens, if that stays down I'll have a build and recover before bed&#8230;

There's no doubt H is generally healthier than I am, I've been coughing and barking for knocking on a month, now this and she's fine - as I said yesterday probably the man flu thing...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

at least turkey and rice is pretty bland-

mind you if you cant keep that down you do have probs...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

This week has been a funny week first two work out days missed due to illness, and then with 4 days recovery hit shoulder and arms Wednesday just simple and heavy!! Side lats then press behind neck, straight bar curls, close grip bench , felt a bit ropey but as I'd had a good rest felt pretty strong and gnarly.

Thursday was legs, first time I've puked in the gym for a while 12 reps with 4 plates on front squat ATG sent me over the edge, knees have been a bit sore but today quads and hamstrings have a nice ache.

Last night was chest cracking workout again, we started on flat bench didn't go heavy but just did set after set with 120K till we could only do about 4 reps, then went heavy on incline dumbbell flyes, same for fat flyes then a few crossovers , my chest is nice and sore too.

Not hit 210 a good 5lbs off but all considered not so bad and feeling good for the first time in weeks and better still had to cancel the course due to work so can train as normal next week  and eat properly too.

Been feeding well all day, I think I could live on Extreme Build and Recover!!! Had 4 drinks of 3 scoops on top of my solid meals up to now today

H is cooking some Cinnamon and apple muffins and they smell gorgeous, I might just have to make a pig of myself&#8230;. And wash them down with more build and recover&#8230;


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

12 scoops? I think thats a new record 

Sounds like you are listening to your body though Chris - sometimes you just need to eat as your body tells you.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I had another 2 dinks of 3 scoops before bed, as well as a nice big chunk of cod and I think about 5 cinnamon and apple muffins, I'd have eaten the lot but H threatened me with extreme violence ;-) so had all that lot and lost about 2lb yesterday&#8230;grrr

The ache in my legs and chest is up a notch today so another protein and carb binge today I think, probably drop more weight&#8230;

Mmm writing this has reminded me there's about a dozen muffins in a tin in the kitchen, a few would just go nice with my coffee&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cleaned my diet up loads this week, dropped the eat what I fancy evening meal and reverted to Turkey Broccoli and rice, had a treat last night with low fat curry sauce and a glass of red wine - well two. Next week I'm cutting dairy produce apart from what's in the protein shakes, which means black coffee and no more yoghurt.

I'm hardened up some this week, can see my top four abs and just about intercostals - I'm by no means pre contest dieting or lean but just starting to pull things together as I'd like to be something like 12 weeks out, just an attempt not to loose too much muscle during contest prep. I'm 93K at 12% this morning arms are 18.5" cold so with a good bicep and triceps pump might be nudging 19. Currently I'm carrying more on upper back, arms and hams than I have previously so fingers crossed it'll stay that way when I've dieted.

We've been pushing everything seriously heavy for a few weeks, it's worked as we've both grown but its also taken its toll; I've had more periods of feeling ill than for ages, my knees are sore and I've been constantly tired. I've enjoyed pushing big weights though, sort of reminds me of Powerlifting days. Next week we're reverting to heavyish and high reps for a change for the next few weeks, I'm looking forward to that.

Next weeks diet

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites - 140g oats - 1 grapefruit

Meal 2 - 2 ½ scoops build and recover

Meal 3 - 250 grams turkey or chicken breast with salad and 200 gram baked spud

Meal 4 - 2 ½ scoops build and recover

Meal 5 250 gram Turkey breast 75 gram rice and broccoli

Pre workout 2 scoops creamax2, l glutamine and 4 Nox pump - 20 gram of liquid amino

Meal 6 post workout 2 ½ scoops of build and recover plus 50gram whey isolate

Meal 7 250 grams turkey or chicken plus veg and packet of uncle bens rice.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cutting dairy produce has made an impact, I've changed so fast I'm now wondering if I'm lactose intolerant to some level, now while I was hardly gut lord marching last week , my belly has gone completely flat in 5 days and no longer looks bloated, I'd put it down to the amount of food I was eating but the only thing I've dropped is one full fat yoghurt per day and skimmed milk from tea which was no more than one mug per day, I've also dropped 3K in bodyweight but as I look a good 3K leaner I'm not bothered.

See my old mate AndyW has joined the board, awesomely strong bloke! We used to train together back in the early 90's, reminded me of some mental workouts, never worked hard enough till we puked or burst a few capillaries makes me wonder how we didn't get banned from the gym. And a few other daft things we did like picking cars up and putting them in silly tight spaces &#8230;Good to see you Andy.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Cutting dairy produce has made an impact, I've changed so fast I'm now wondering if I'm lactose intolerant to some level.


Most people are - we came back from holiday and the supermarket milk (which was 3 weeks out of date) was used to make a cuppa - didn't smell off, it was only when I thought to check the date I spotted it was three weeks out date.

I only have milk from the dairy now - I'll place money on supermarkets putting some preservatives in they don't tell you about.

Also I don't know if you are eating bread etc but lots of people now have wheat allergies as the wheat crops have been genetically modified to increase the gluten (wheat protein) - they think its 400% higher than the 1960s - hence why so many people have wheat/gluten intolerances...

Worrying really...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't eat bread, If I do I feel bloated and can't eat for hours, I think you've just explained why!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

mmm yeah bread blows me up now were i never used to mayb theres somat in that


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

YouTube - Bill Kazmaier Tribute

Been watching youtube stronman clips, Kaz etc, fired up now, going to go and destroy shoulders...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

H went off for a 12 mile tempo run yesterday at about 9am, I'd done me cardio and planned to train at ten then I had a few little jobs to do - haven't really been pulling me weight much recently -namely taking the old silicon out of round the windows as the wind around the spare room sounded like something from an old Hammer film.

Now a smarter bloke might have done the windows first and then trained - not I, I spent the spare hour on here, saw Chris Jenkins you tube dead lift clip and was rapidly watching various strongman clips - some of these American football player can hang power clean serious weight - form rough as a Badger's arse mind which sort of makes it even more impressive that they aint injured.

So off to the gym I went somewhat fired up, to train shoulders, rotator cuff warm up some side lats to get the muscle loose and a few front raise, then into the power rack and Olympic bar front press after two sets at 100K I switched to machine press as my core muscle stability / balance doesn't seem brilliant - then I haven't been doing this sort of work did some more work after then shrugs and dumbbell shrugs - so shoulders proper mashed.

So off home to redo this silicon sealant - was struggling like mad keeping my hands up pulling it out, then my forearms pumped squeezing the gun... - don't know if it's worked yet but the room is a whole lot less draftee &#8230;


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Boarder said:


>


Yup thats what you need Pikey... None of that gym going... Just YouTube... :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

LOL yep the sad thing is that just about sums up most peoples view that Bodybuilding is all about drugs, nowt to do with diet exercise or anything like that...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well recon I was fit and healthy for about a fortnight and now I have flu, not man flu this time, felt rough since Saturday, must have been the DIY, went to work this morning felt dizzy driving, got into the office a one of my team asked what the hell I was doing there I looked awful and what had I done to my shirt - I hadn't noticed but I'd sweated through it right down to the cuffs.

So off to bed, slept till about half one, couldn't face lean food so H cooked me pie and veg with mash - and then head down on the settee for about 5 hours, feel a bit better now, as the diets gone to pot I'm going to have a curry. Lol for the first time in about 4 years I've had a few sweets today, H went out to get me some Beechams and I asked for some tuffies - being a southerner she hadn't a clue what I meant, or maybe no one else would outside of NE Derbyshire. So tomorrow no doubt condition will be pants, but with a bit of luck I'll feel better, get to work, get back on the diet and get a training session in.

More good news found out today H's stepmom is coming over from Oz in May right before the shows so that should be challenging with me in the last days of pre contest dieting - she's going to think I'm proper strange&#8230; mind you I am&#8230;


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

lol get well soon!

h = honey??


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Could do and she is to me but H = Heather


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol @ tuffies.

Get well soon big man!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

whats your first show pikey


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

This year the NABBA Midlands if I get my head in gear...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good show i might go watch it keep us posted m8


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Midlands? When/where's that?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The show is 17th May at Brierley Hill Civic Hall, bit of a bitch to find but near Dudley. Just struggling with stomaching Turkey and chicken at the mo - might try dieting on fish....it's not that I have no apetite just not for turkey...

Good leg workout - remember the super sets Tall did 5 of them oh my quads are singing!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

lol 5 sets of supersets!!!!! Heck!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

For some reason my head has switched on this week; I've been managing to much through my daily diet and I've added a glycerol drink about 40 minutes before my workout. As always once I properly get focused my condition changes fast I haven't lost any weight but I'm in harder condition.

The reason my appetite has improved is I've found out why the baked potato's where like eating cardboard - Tesco's must have old spuds, I've changed to organic potatoes and they are very tasty . So I've as much as possible changed to organic food last night I only got organic veg including Grape Fruit and I've ordered 50 organic chicken fillets from the butchers today, I've also found some organic sustainable cod fillets, it's going to bump the food bill up, but at least I'll be able to eat it and enjoy the food and doing a little bit for the planet&#8230;

13 weeks out today Next week I'm dropping all sauces, and removing raisins from my oats and salad, I'm dieting a bit longer than for the UK as I'm hoping to keep a few more calories in and retain more muscle mass as I'm please how I've grown since the UK, my back and arms especially and it would be a shame to diet it all off. I think my hamstrings have improved but will wait until they're showing properly before I go making any bold statements.

Also going to start increasing the reps next week.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

How much you get your 50 fillets of chicken for?

Think I need to start wholesaling or something and getting organic chicken.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one pikey m8.

on the subject of hamstrings what do you do for them and do you change it for a show.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The Organic free range chicken was £40 for 25 breasts which is 25 fillets, I also got 60 free range eggs and 400gram of fillet steak so £58 in all, which isn't bad for organic free range chicken but then I must be the butchers best customer. Have a word with a local butcher mine was only to happy to give me a good price for a regular customer buying a lot of meat.

For hamstrings I always do leg curls and single leg standing leg curls, off season always after leg press and sometimes stiff leg dead lifts. Pre contest I usually change to training hamstrings first body part on a separate day to Quads and will warm up then use stiff leg dead lift, leg curls with toes pointing out and then single leg standing leg curls, reps will also increase to 25 upwards.

I always try to tense the muscle against the weight and get maximum squeeze

I think it's fair to say hamstrings are my worst body part, which is because prior to competing I'd often not bothered training them properly maybe only doing 4 sets or so of leg curls just moving the weight sooner than feeling the movement as I find leg curls etc pretty boring&#8230; and if you only ever flex up face on to a mirror you don't notice them&#8230;


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thanx m8

hamstrings tend to be a negleted bodypart thats for sure . i was just looking for a differnt take on them . do you think they respond better to higher reps like calfs


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

In general I always prefer a higher rep range for legs, I find I respond better to 20 reps and upwards.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you do enough weight though which has you screaming on 10-12 reps then thats probably more suited.

Otherwise your going more toward endurance then pikey.

10-12 optimum for sarcomere obliteration!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not for me, I prefer slow reps and squeeze and keep going my legs respond better, I have been training on 12s recently just trying for more mass, I guess it depends if you are after detail or mass...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

As it's Sunday I thought I'd update the journal, I don't think I bothered last week - I must get back into the habit...

I've been eating clean now for a couple of weeks and low and behold my appetite is back big style. I don't know how this works but I swear I eat more dieting. Cheats have been Wednesday night 18 pieces of garlic chicken tikka and Saturday teatime I've had 400gram fillet, some wedgies and mushy peas, I know not exactly diet food. Other than that I've been good till tonight when after spending the day at a health spa we've come home to find in the goodie bag thy gave us some Green and Blacks dark chocolate and ginger. Cracking way to chill out for the day, get some brownie points with H and me skin feels all smooth too ;-)

So diet this week past week and next week

0730 - 10 egg whites, 100 gram oats in water and 1 grapefruit

10:30 two scoops of Extreme protein

1300 200 gram chicken, salad, 200 gram baked potato

15:30 two scoops Extreme protein

1700 200 gram chicken or Turkey breast, 60gram basmati rice and half a cup of veg

Train 18:30 - straight after Whey protein

20:30 - 21:00 300 gram fish, 150gram backed spud and some veg

Wednesday and Saturday cheats are planned; I'll swap wedgies for baked spud in the next week or so and drop the mushy peas. Depending on what my condition is coming on like I'll also drop the chicken tikka.

I've been struggling get my back off of the bed for a few weeks not wanting to jinx myself but I think after about 8 weeks I've finally shook this cold off, and feel a lot better so back to cardio every day too...

Gym wise

Monday is Biceps and shoulders

Tuesday - Leg day

Thursday back

Friday chest and triceps

We're having some nutty intense workouts but then we need to&#8230;

12 weeks out so I hope I can pull my s**t together and qualify.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its all good m8 glad your feeling better


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> 0730 - 10 egg whites, 100 gram oats in water and 1 grapefruit
> 
> 10:30 two scoops of Extreme protein
> 
> ...


Morning Mate.

How come you get rid of the Egg Yolks?

And do you have the Protein Powder in Water or Milk?

Whats your current conditioning like?

Are you having your main meals 'dry' (i.e. without sauce etc) or do you have a bit of sauce/gravy on them?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Tall, how's tricks?

Ah more detail needed&#8230;

I can the yolks because they have a lot of fat in them, while I know some of the fats are good fats, I don't touch any pre contest, at about eight weeks I'll also drop Chicken in favour of Turkey as it's lower fat, all non white fish will go too.

All protein drinks are mixed with water, skimmed milk has some simple sugars just far easier to keep them out of the equation, the same goes for tea and coffee both drunk without milk, I do this all the time as your taste buds adapt.

Condition wise my abs are showing but not lowers when relaxed, there's some fat there, I have some separation on my Glutes but by no means ripped. My intercostals are showing although not when relaxed. Legs need a shave but quads have reasonable separation and vascularity. My chest shoulders and arms are showing good vascularity Current condition is ok for this far out. Head isn't 100% though.

All meals are dry no sauces, I sometimes add a little ground dry chilli and or ground black pepper but mostly just eat it bland. I have discovered roasting chicken breast in the oven wrapped in foil with a little water in the roasting tin makes a nice change from grilled&#8230;


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is where we differ mate, i keep the yols in to some degree until the last week i also dont swap to turkey until the last week, i stick with salmon all the way in.

i also use sauces to a degree until the last 2 weeks although you have to pick the correct ones...

keep it going mate i hope to see you in southport....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Pikey, check the link im putting up mate, they do sauces with zero carbs and low fats and lots of low carb stuff to. You mention you use your treadmill every day, do use use it on a flat or incline? also what speed do you do?

Cheers mate , hope the link helps you.

Online Shop


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Ali,

Thanks for the link mate I'll take a look.

Treadmill I set to hill program 12 which is up to 15% incline and 6.5 kph


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for that mate, appreciate it, simular to what i do so good to know im there abouts. The low carb shop is great mate, really is.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Paul how many yolks do you keep in, what is your ratio of eggs to whites?

Also what sauces do you use mate - hate to say it but dry chicken and turkey become a real mind battle...

I think I normally end up looking a bit beat up usually lost to much size...

Yep fingers crossed hope to see you there - I've improved a good bit so hope to qualify...and if I don't I'll be up there with Andy.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Pikey

I try and avoid sauces in my everyday meals and I have found that if you are really needing some kind of sauce I add a couple of teaspoons of hungarian paprika, a spoonful of dried herbs and a bit of garlic salt and then about a cup of water and let it reduce down in the pan with my chicken. It actually tastes alright and you know exactly what's in it.

CM


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pikey i use half the amount of yolks to the amount of whites just remember the posatives of a egg yolk far out way the negatives and you need some yolk to assimulate all of the white.

I use lee and perrins sauce and nandoes when dieting to flavour food but i use very little.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Pikey said:


> - hate to say it but dry chicken and turkey become a real mind battle...


i try to use Red &/or Black pepper on Chicke & Turkey, gives it a bit of fire and flavour....certainly takes the blandness off it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

what about gravy... i've heard that's good pre-comp :tongue10:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Gravy is full of salt and fat mate so no good. I'm gonna stick with the pepper and chilli I know they don't mess with my condition, have got some Nandos sauce too - that fires things up a bit, I'll cut it closer to the show.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Answer your voicemails.... :rolleye11:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not a bad site that Ali.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol sorry Tal just changed network and not got used to vm just sticking an icon on the display...

I'll be there this time and a good insentive to keep it tight on the diet!

Had a cracking Chest and Triceps workout tonight with Andy, I'm chuffed with how my condition has improved, my quads aren't over shadowing my upper body now&#8230;But the overriding impression from tonights workout is - Wow you should see Andy James is he looking massive or what! And lean&#8230;

Good one Andy keep it up mate 13 weeks to Southport!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not much to update this week - I've lost a couple of K and tightened up which is nice as I look heavier because I've more separation. Friday was a dress down day at work so I wore my fav orange Gasp stretchy T - had a few comments so that's me happy - simple things eh&#8230;

Going to run everything the same next week as its working for now&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

10 weeks out tomorrow, I'm the heaviest I've been at this point 88K and I think the leanest . Just taken all the hair of, pain of a job but at least I can see my quads properly now.

Next week is going to be hard, I've a meeting in Fleet at 9am Monday which means the only way I can be sure to get there is go down tomorrow evening so 24 hours living of a cool box, the Tuesday is a full day meeting with drinks and "networking" in the evening - just not my type of thing and it's supposed to be leg day and as I'm 100% dry I can't even numb my head with alcohol. Leg day will be Wednesday, I'll train Thursday then have Friday off. It's H BD soon so were out for a curry well H and a load of her running club friends are, I'll be eating chicken tikka they're a decent crowd but a curry house isn't the best place for a dieting bodybuilder. H deserves a break though &#8230;Not so sure I could bollox everything up next week but I could go from being on track to having a hill to climb.

Saturday I intend to go to Bodyworks with Tall so I'll be able to get my back workout in up there.

Diet and everything else remains the same, I'm steadily sharpening up without loosing muscle mass so would prefer to keep it steady if I can. If I have a bad week could all change next week?

H has a twenty mile race tomorrow so good luck babe!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not updated as I've not really had anything to add. However today I had a proper funny turn, I've followed the same basic diet for the last 3 ½ weeks yesterday I noticed mid morning I was feeling light headed bit toughed it out, today though I must have been very depleted as I was struggling to string a sensible sentence together, which in my line of work isn't a good thing! At first I wondered is it was a serious stress reaction then noticed I was dizzy too, so I grabbed a flapjack out of the machine at work and 5 minutes later was fine.

I think it may be that in like for like condition I'm about 5K heavier so am probably burning more carbs, so tomorrow I'm going to refeed and introduce ongoing have 3 or 4 rice cakes with my protein shake mid morning.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> 3 or 4 rice cakes with my protein shake


mmmmm BLANDtastic :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

52 days out I think&#8230;

Decided against plain rice cakes and just went with refueling on carbs as and when needed.

Just found out that I defo can't do the NE as I live in Derbyshire (Although Derbyshire isn't exactly the NE then again I can't imagine many Geordies accepting Sheffield is either, I guess you have to put a line somewhere)which is a shame as I like the show and Andy is guest posing but I'll be up there with him.

So sent for the forms for the Midlands

Condition is coming on nicely I think I'm probably a bit in front of the curve so I'm throwing a 500gram carb day in today to fill myself back up. I'm still weighting 85K first thing so my weight isn't coming down much if any as it seems to bounce back up every time I refuel but condition is improving.

I'm hoping to be around 80K on stage in better condition than the uk show

I've decided to cut all diet pop out and just drink water just to see what happens and to be fair I've gone off of fizzy stuff for some reason.

This weekend I'm cutting chicken out and having turkey breast, in the evenings I'm alternating white fish and salmon and Saturday night treat is a lean steak.

I'm going to try dropping oats in the morning and replacing them with rice flakes to give me the same equivalent carbs. Oats have a we bit of oestrogen in them, probably a bit early to worry about that but as I'm looking ok I thought I'd play around with my feeding a bit and if it works great and if not can soon revert to my usual approach.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its all good m8 better to be abit ahead than playing catch up


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bad day today - got some bad news in that I'll be working away a lot over the next couple of months which won't make anything any easier, so in reaction what do I do ? I go and buy a big box of Pecan and Maple crunch and eat it, I think 350gram of carbs in one go, not a rational reaction or the most sensible thing to do! Tasted bloody marvellous though!

I Did consider giving it a f it and not competing but that's not the answer so I'm going to make do the best I can&#8230;

Been and done an extra hour of cardio along with abs and calves, like that will help! So see what I've done to my condition tomorrow, with a bit of look I will have just filled right up.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Bad day today - got some bad news in that I'll be working away a lot over the next couple of months which won't make anything any easier, so in reaction what do I do ? I go and buy a big box of Pecan and Maple crunch and eat it, I think 350gram of carbs in one go, not a rational reaction or the most sensible thing to do! Tasted bloody marvellous though!
> 
> I Did consider giving it a f it and not competing but that's not the answer so I'm going to make do the best I can&#8230;
> 
> Been and done an extra hour of cardio along with abs and calves, like that will help! So see what I've done to my condition tomorrow, with a bit of look I will have just filled right up.


Can you not consider it a refeed....? :becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

these things are sent to try us m8 those carbs probably did you more good than harm .


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys - it looks like it was a refeed albiet with a very questionable carbohydrate source, I weighed 86K this morning with only a slight loss of condition. I did an extra 10 minutes cardio this morning which the dog's though was fantastic.

So going back to my normal carb levels today, this cycling seems to work but it takes some getting your head round, I always think I'm going to look like hte mitchelin man after a bid carb day.

What I am going to have to do is sort out my carb loading phase as based on what I've done previously I don't think I've had enough carbs, last time I did 350g, 250g 200g any ideas?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How far out from the comp are you Pikey?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

are you still doing the midlands m8 i think its about seven weeks now


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's 6 1/2 weeks so 45 days out now not that I'm counting or anything 

Yes I'm still doing the Midlands 18th May.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I tore a few fibres in my good pec last night, so stiff as hell today and hurting to close the car door - first set on flyes 25K for 50 reps second set 50K, problem occured on 12th rep... still one hell of a pump if somewhat extreme, so I'll be working around that for a few weeks no doubt, I'm hoping I can still train them just lighter and that it doesn't impact shoulder work.

Off to train back in a few minutes, hope that doesn't niggle it any....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

things dont seem to be going your way at the min m8 

good job you dont fall at the first hurdle


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

They don't do they, still take the rough with the smooth, back went well last night and did an hour's cardio this morning, looking lean today got the first vein through on my glutes, which I think puts me just about where I was just before I took my water out for the last show, so I hope I'm going to be a good few pounds leaner and a bit heavier. I'm 84K now and was 80K at the same condition ish in October.

The pecs is still stiff but not as bad as yesterday so as long as I don't do anything else daft it should be ok


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> They don't do they, still take the rough with the smooth, back went well last night and did an hour's cardio this morning, looking lean today got the first vein through on my glutes, which I think puts me just about where I was just before I took my water out for the last show, so I hope I'm going to be a good few pounds leaner and a bit heavier. I'm 84K now and was 80K at the same condition ish in October.
> 
> The pecs is still stiff but not as bad as yesterday so as long as I don't do anything else daft it should be ok


Is this where I tell you off for being daft?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

lol probably!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bit of an up and down week last week, full box of maple cereal Wednesday and slight muscle tare Thursday. Somehow I was looking ok yesterday and getting leaner, as I felt really drained and light headed I had a reefed and as 500gram hadn't caused any spill over I went to 600gram, most of which was from home made protein flapjack to a recipe PScarb posted up last year.

Today I've dropped back to 150gram of carbs and right now I feel good but ravenous, the pec isn't aching so should stand a moderate work out this week.

I've upped cardio to 45 minutes each morning with an additional 45 minutes on the treadmill set on a hill session Saturday and Sunday.

41 days out and posted my entry off this morning, I've been pondering whether to go for class 4 or over 40's but based on I could be giving a good bit of height and bodyweight away I've decided to stay with class 4 for now.

Andy is looking to do the Pro-AM and is already looking very impressive, James my other training partner is looking good and lean at 15 stone, I think he'll do well in the juniors.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck in 41 days Pikey lad...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How are the hammies coming along Pikey...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Tall they're improving mate, not my best body part but you can see them now from the side a lot better then before. Years of neglect has meant there's a hill to climb!

Good news though my arms are 18 1/2 and getting nice and lean, got the split between my Triceps and Biceps on the outside and the tie in's to delts etc is notching out nicely - I guess I'm saying I think they'll be that size on stage unless I mess up...My delt shape is much improved too, my fronts have caught up the caps. so Quads aren't overshaowing my upper body - I think....

I'm confident I've put a good bit of muscle on since October so hope to be improved on stage&#8230;and fingers crossed get myself to the finals again&#8230;


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats the name of the game m8 continuos improvement . 18 and a half inch arms ripped is a good size


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just thought I'd let you know I've trained chest tonight, not gone daft 100K for 12-15 on bench last set super slow for 5, flat flyes and incline flyes - slight stiffness but otherwise ok - so that's me a happy chap.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 back on track


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to hear it mate i hope to see you stood next to me onstage on the 31st of May mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I hope so mate - that's certainly what I'm aiming for - are you staying up there this year?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i have booked a hotel for the thurs/fri and sat night to avoid the traffic on the friday for the bank holiday


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

29 days out from the Midlands, I'm 85 K this morning reading 6% on the scales, I've started on Creatine ethyl ester this week and CLA. Been a right old week with work, I've been up at 4:30 two mornings to get cardio in and travelling around with a cooler bag but the diet hasn't slipped at all and I'm pleased with how I'm looking, got veins on my Hamstrings and Lat's which is a first this far out..

While I'm reluctant to change anything as I'm looking the best I have we're going to swap onto supersets next week.

Diet wise I'm sticking with what I've been doing for the last 4 weeks.

Pec stod up to a mother of a workout Thursday so I'm also chuffed aabout that - that little scare done with - still if I'd tore that one my symetry would have been better - joking ...

Got the posters in the post this morning for the Midlands and finals so off up to the gym now to train legs - been working on 20 - 50 reps - feel the burn&#8230;.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep up the good work dude.

You're doing really well to keep the diet up when work is so stressful


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

24 days out now, I think I'm leaner than I've been to date, I've some loose skin around my lumbers and I can feel a little fat in the area but hopefully I can sort both out over the next 3 weeks.

I'm continuing with 1-hour cardio per day at a low intensity and maintaining diet as is, which is working out at a refuel every 5th day or so.

I'm going to cut oats out at 14 days and change on a like for like basis to rice.

We've had one rest day in the last three weeks, I'm feeling tired which will be a combination of the training and very interrupted sleep patterns, I'm up every hour and a half for a pee.

Work continues to be high pressure with a lot of travelling and meetings so been living out of a cool bag and Tupperware, I'm not sure how I'm holding this together at the minute but I am&#8230;

I'm looking forward to a rest day Sunday, but going to have to be an early start as H is running Stratford marathon which starts at 9:30 and must be a good 2.5 hours from home. If I'm happy with condition I'm going t skip cardio that day and at east I'll be able to get my head down for a bout 3 hours while she's running.

Must pick some music and start putting a routine together - maybe not vision thing this time, although I liked it. Free posing isn't my strong point 

If I get chance I'll have a shave and take a few photo's at the weekend, which if I do I'll post up.

I've also booked a hotel for the finals - hope I qualify but all being equal I'm looking better than last year - if anyone is thinking of staying over it would be agood idea to book now as a good few of them are fully booked.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chin up Mr P.

Posing music... What about the one I suggested last time...? :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

What was that those crazy asain guys dancing?

There's a Russian march that I like that you often hear on the old may day parade but I don't know what it is - any ideas?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> What was that those crazy asain guys dancing?
> 
> There's a Russian march that I like that you often hear on the old may day parade but I don't know what it is - any ideas?


Yeah boko dance on you tube 

Bit of wrist rolling and a glow stick and you'd do fine Mr P :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

20 days out - had a rest day yesterday first one for at least 2 weeks, as H ran the Stratford Marathon and it's important to support your partner - well done babe no need to repeat everything I've said but ballsy run and congrats on the new PB.

So anyhow walking from the car park to the start line it was bordering on being hot - well felt it - I started going hypoglycaemic, light headed and dizzy so went back to the car after H had set off and decided on having a re-feed day, didn't go mad perhaps had 400gram over the day, I may have spilled over a little but still happy with how I look and still 83K so nicely up on October.

Proper arse to floor slow squatting on Saturday followed by walking lunges, with leg curls and stiff legs first - wow my hamstrings and Glute's know about it.

Nothing much else to say,&#8230;still haven't settled on anything to pose to yet


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow...only 20 day's...you must be getting excited...congrats to H...the only time I run is when someones chasing me :becky:. Are you looking to do something more traditional for a routine or are you the kinda guy that looks for a shock value kinda thing ? The latter me a risky move but could pay off for ya...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes it's that point where I'm getting a bit skitty, I like something different to pose to, although I'm wooden to say the least


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I started going hypoglycaemic, light headed and dizzy


ohhh i go like that sometimes, i had figured out it was cos i needed carbs, but didnt realise that was the name for it...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

16 days out&#8230;

Well the next week and a bit is going to be a challenge, H's step Mum and boyfriend are over from Oz on Holiday, I've only briefly met H's step mum about 4 years ago for half an hour - lord knows what she's going to think of me as they're going to be in Holiday mode and I'm in the final stages of contest prep.

Sleep patterns are a mess, not helped with waking up every 90 mins for the loo through the night and up at 5:30 for an hour of cardio. I drink about 5 litres of water a day 3 of which between 6 and 10 so I've only myself to blame. I've dropped oats today and changed on a like for like basis to rice flakes. If anyone think oats and water is a bit bland have a go at rice flakes and water (not rice crispies ) they take bland to a whole new level

Condition is looking good I've detail showing I haven't seen on me before, my arm in front of my bicep is much tighter than before with the result that the difference in circumference across the muscle belly and just after the joint is 5 ½ " so they look pretty peaky.

Fingers crossed I don't bugger the prep or my relationship up in the next 10 days  as I'm somewhat should we say tetchy being tired and getting close&#8230;


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm a tad confused Pikey mate.

You say your doing the Midlands on the 18th, yes?

But last year you did the North-East and qualified for the British from that, so how come the Midlands??

Have you moved house or summat??


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah I've moved house to Chesterfield mate, I'd love to do the North East I like the show and you guys up there - and as Andy is guest posing it would be good to compete with my training partner doing a guest spot as I'll be there with him anyway- so if someone wants to allow me too I'm more than happy to compete.

Daft thing is 2 miles up the road and I'd have a sheffield postcode.

Could even find a yorkshire address...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chris can i ask why you have swapped Oats for those bland rice flakes??


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I had done it because I''ve read oats have a trace of oestrogen like sterols - funnily nothing to do with bodybuilding was reading about pmt - I've swapped back for the moment as they aren't palatable and I thought if I cut at 10 days that would give plenty of time to get out of my system - probably pointless with tamoxifen etc....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair mate it makes no difference at all especially if you are using an AI or SERM in the last 10 days as you should be, i carb up on Oats


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Now that is good news because if there's one thing I really miss the last few days its oats - I'll leave them in as I tend to look fuller when eating them anyway - when you carb up on them how many gram do you take per time Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i normally carb up on nearly 3000g over 3 days Oats play a big roll in this number but i could not say exactly how much mate, i do only have 150g per serving though anymore and i get bloated....

Wade Stafford just won the Class 4 and the Overall at the NABBA SE so he will be in the mix in southport mate..


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks like being hell of a line up again - two weeks and I'll know if I'm up there on stage- all being equal I'm 6K heavier than this point last year and I think a little leaner, glutes and hams are through now - so fingers crossed...to be honest I'll be gutted if not how much focus I've given since last year. Still must remain positive...

I'm thinking of throwing a few more carbs in today as legs have left me drained.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

10 days out today 83K first thing this morning, I'm happy with how things are going. Did my final leg workout last night, I'm pleased with how they are looking too hams are a lot better and they have veins snaking over them which is a first.

So my plan is keep everything as is diet and cardio wise out to Monday, I'll probably have a carb load on Saturday and if still tight a semi high day Sunday then Monday I'll have a low day, probably just dropping normal intake by 1/3rd then Tuesday drop by a further 50% and same Wednesday, I'll probably just have some carbs first thing to keep my head something halfway right for work approx 50gram from sweet potato, protein will be from Turkey breast, I'll also have some fibrous green veg at meal 3 and 7. Cardio volume will depend on how depleted I feel / look.

I'll start loading Thursday and cut cardio volume of carbs will be very much on how I look but day one is likely to be circa 600 gram&#8230;


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck bro...looks like things are goin great...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah nice one m8 this has been a inspiring journal all the way


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers guy's if you're still enjoying the read I'll keep it going after the shows and through my bulking cycle etc...

Wish it was this weekend as today I'm looking nice and dry so hopefully after a carb cycle I'll be the best I have to date...


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck Pikey.Enjoy reading this very much.Your dedication and mindset is a big inspiration.You deserve to win something mate.:nod:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

6-days out

I've run 100gram of carbs today and tomorrow I'm going to reduce further, current plan to around 50gram with the same Wednesday.

I'll start carb loading on Thursday. I've booked Thursday and Friday as leave from work, so I can concentrate on my meal schedule and resting, no point feeding and burning it all off rushing about, and to be fair my head is not at its best when depleting / loading

Currently I think I'm leaner than I was on stage in October with about 5K more bodyweight, I don't expect to drop that much over the next few days as I'm already fairly dry so would hope to be on stage 2-3K up on last time in a good bit better condition.

So fingers crossed for qualifying 


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ive just realised you got tatts all over ya back...

i`m an unobservant fecker at times!

nearly time to do your thang mate.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

LOL oh yes my back is pretty heavily inked


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

personelly chris i dont think you need to drop to 50g you are going to be 50% depleted coming into this week and only having 2days to carb up i think 50g is way to low, stick with 100g mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

HI Paul, thanks for the advice mate, I'll stick with 100gram then, I'll post a photo taken yesterday so you can check condition, I normally flatten myself out way too much during this last week. Would you run with oats and sweet potato?

View attachment DSC01493[1].JPG


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

not that the one with the combats shows my condition much - then doubt anyone will be looking at that - ps not my car sigh... note the rather dodgy boxers pulled up...

View attachment DSC01494[1].JPG


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you look totally different to last year bud-quads are wicked!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Cal, I'm a good bit heavier, my quads have put some meat on as as my arms and back and hamstrings - been very focused, while I wasn't sure at the time I think the diet into the UK show last October was the right thing to do as it kept me hungry and focused.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

looking dry m8 how tall are you


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm a short arse; just a tad under 5'5" - should be way dryer come the weekend


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i was trying to work it out how tall you was lol .

you have done fantastic m8 and proved that even when things get tough there is usualy a way through.

keep us posted .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well your condition is better than mine.....you look flat there mate so i would not drop any more and just use oats and spuds for that 100g...

i would make sure you use enough carbs when you carb up mate and make sure you use faster carbs like rice cakes white rice/spud on the firsat day


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Paul - cheers - I usually end up looking beat with carb deplete etc, and I'm already a good bit dryer and flatter than Sunday. I'll not drop below 100gram and then have a serious feed Thursday / Friday.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

looking very dry mate. awesome. of course you have the dilema of do i peak for the qualifier or the britain or try for both ? turn up for the qualifier like that, and you're britain bound anyway so i'd hold off slightly for the big 'un.

btw, get off my car.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Shane, I was wondering about peaking, well if you're confident I'm good enough to qualify that's my plan then.

PS what a car - it sounds even better than it looks! It's probably going to be up at the NE on Saturday.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I thought you might like to see a picture of Andy taken last Sunday


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

try again...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

big dude. he's looking good too. looking forward to saturday

something tells me his watch and chain cost more than my house...


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking awesome Pikey, all the best for the qualifiers.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lookin excellent pikey mate! good luck but dont look like you will need it!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats why we got him as a guest star!!!  

Best of luck for sunday Pikey,mate. but I'll see you @ NE on Saturday anyway!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good to see Shane and Neil yesterday, I ended up being out longer than expected and ran out of food and water, but had 3 liters when I got home and a good quality carb meal, then last of some steak onions and mushrooms.

I cut my water at 9pm and sipped half a bottle of dry white wine watching a DVD with H - who ran other marathon yesterday - that's two now in 20 days and still came in at 4-hours. I'm very dry today with detail I've not seen before on me, wish I could say I feel confident, guess the next few hours will tell.

Thanks for the encouragement guys - I'll try and update later&#8230;.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

big day m8 you are probably there now so let us know how you get on soon as

all the best m8

fb


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

you will do great....enjoy your day bro...you derserve it...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well??? any news pikey mate? howdya get on?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll text him and see how he did.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey guys just got back - came third seem to keep coming up against some big lads, think its fair to say I was the leanest on stage but just not got the mass of the bigger guys and Carl who came forth has awesome shape and only been back in the gym 11 weeks. Anyway qualified which was the main aim so off to Southport after that a serious think about if I'd be better in a weight class. Well done to Andy James top Amateur in the Pro Am and only beat by Gary Lister. I've some great photos that I'll try and post up in the next few days - thanks for your thoughts guys, not a bad day all in all but a lot of effort to keep coming third....


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

well done mate and well done for qualifying, dont be down hearted about placing 3rd (if i read that last bit right) thats millions of times better than most people could do.

this threads been a great read, very insperational (spl)

:clap2:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

try again - PS I'm not down hearted and have no issue with the placing the guys who beat me are a good twenty pounds heavier - and a more pleasing shape - I've a pec tare and two ruptures - years of heavy lifting has left its marks - I'm just wondering if I'd be better off in weight class or coming in a bit bigger and fuller - might try to do so for the finals - see what happens.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job...Pikey...Cheers


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

one more than bed...need my beauty sleep - lol and cardio at 6am....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well done Mr P. I assume that means you've qualified?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

fkin shredded mate - its not about where you place its about being the best you can be for the hard graft you have put in! looks like job done in that sense mate! much respect!

what class did you do?

i think youd be well suited to a weight class to be honest, what weight class would you fall into?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done chris that is some condition you have their mate, did you know Simon who came second was out of area and did not admit it ??? he nearly got kicked out of the show for trying to cheat.....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

you've nailed your condition chris, and got that piece of paper you wanted, congrats fella. maybe aim to come in fuller for the brits ? you didn't look flat in that photo, but i don't think conditioning could be bettered, so what else is there to change.

good luck in southport pikey, i'll be cheering for ya.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ah didn't know he was out of area that's a bugger, I'd have prefefered to do the NE as its a lot easier to get to its closer and I'm from the area but now I live about two miles into Derbyshire so its the Midlands... and second was a nivcer trophy ;-) - still the main aim was to qualify which was achieved so I'm pleased with that.

Going to clean feed for a few days and try and come in a bit fuller and if I can even dryer too - I'm also work on my posing some - I'm shite lol - I made the routine up when I walked on stage and my compulsories aren't good.

Lee I'd be top end of 80's mate if I went with weight class.

Two other lads from the gym competed, James in the Juniors who was hoping to get some competition but no one else entered and Dean who got second in the novice so not a bad for Pro-fitness. I'll post some photo's up either tonight of over the next few days.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

id say next time you do a show also do a show with weight classes just to see how you fit, in my experience if someone has a smaller frame a weight class suits better and if someone has a larger frame a height class suits better.

....or you could just do the u80s at the ukbff warrington this sunday... ill be there.. ahem..... :tape2: :rolleye11:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It has crossed my mind - I'll see how I look on Saturday as I'm gonna carb deplete from Sunday through mid afternoon wednesday and aim to eat up a bit this week so could be a bit off....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ah enjoy the eating!

ill be down at the britain to support a mate, hopefully see ya there!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

good luck for Sunday Lee I may pop over as H is down south- will be at southport anyhow so will catch ya then for sure


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

cool mate. the more the merrier!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

well done m8 i think you achieved what you set out to do and more awsome condition


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Andy yesterday


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

another one - class 4


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't see a photo Mr P?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

oops jellyware problem - posted now....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one pikey your condition looks spot on keep it gooing m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chris thanks for the above pic as it gives me an impression of what both Steve and Simon look like, to be honest mate a few more pounds and i think you would of had both of them your condition is so much better


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Agree 100% with what Paul said!

Another 7-10lbs of tissue on your frame & you could have had that!!

Condition is spot on, bud.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Traps and legs look great Mr P. Condition is cracking.

Very well done.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers guys yeah pleased with condition but still need a load of muscle tissue, still all takes time... I'm going to try and post up some photos over the weekend from when I first decided to take the plunge in 2005, and then each show, I've improved a lot so I hope it would give someone some inspiration

OK quick update, I had one cheat meal Sunday night - a 12" kebab pizza - then a high clean carb day Monday and back to normal pre-contest schedule which I'll run to Sunday when I'll deplete for 3 days then load for three days. I'm hoping I can catch myself right and come in 2 or 3lbs heavier in the same condition.

As I'm not expecting to come anywhere, and H is away this weekend, I'm going to try and have a bit of fun with my routine, see if I can present myself a bit better.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How different is your shape now from your PL days Mr P?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

been meaning to say-really pleased for ya mate.

you`ve worked your b0llocks off to qualify!

that last pic you posted up(3 of ya in a line)lol your face :becky:

been meaning to ask about your PL physique too...

got me hotel booked up eventually-woo hoo!


----------



## iwannabbig (May 21, 2008)

good work pikey. hope some day ican gain size like that


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good question, when I was power lifting the heaviest I competed at and in shape would be 75K class, probably weighing about 4K I ate up into the 82.5 once or twice just to pi55 a mate off and beat him but that would have been the low end of the class. My physique has totally changed, power lifting I had heavily muscled quads for a 11 1/2 stone bloke and my upper body was more toned than anything, I was nowhere near as lean, probably wouldn't have had the main vein showing on my bicep and might have seen the outline of my abs.

It's a totally different sport, the training is very different as is the diet. I've had a look and I have some old photo's I'll see if I can scan them and if they are good enough quality to post up, some of me lifting in comp not that they show my shape much, under the inzer power suit and raps - but you can see I'm not heavily built. But then I'm not a heavily built bodybuilder and don't have big bones or a big frame.

If I get chance I'll also scan some photos from my first bodybuilding comp and then Sunday, the first time on stage I weighed 71K and although I thought I was lean I was nothing like as lean as I can now get, Sunday on stage I was about 79K but a few K leaner than at 71, I think I've put a good twenty pound of lean tissue on since the first show in October 2005.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

pikey what tan did you use ?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Dream tan number2.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok don't laugh to hard ;-) the first picture I was 17 and my total ay the u21 British was 565K which got me a first place, the second one I'd be about 25 and totaling 715K proves the point really a completely different sport - I can't find anything with my shirt off when I was at my best hence shorts and T shirt. Cal the two Dogs are Quennie and Henry and 11 years after the last one died still hold a special place in my heart, Henty especially did a lot of walking in the hills and bivvieing overnight with me....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Finally managed to get rid of the fluid bounce - I'm leaner than last Sunday - going to eat up today and then do a semi deplete.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Guy's no comments on the old photo's I am disappointed&#8230;and after you'd asked&#8230;.

Well just got back from the finals, after a Nando's ¾ chicken a large rice, coleslaw, pita breads, then last night a large fish and chips with curry sauce, and a suet pud, best part of a box of Thorntons, a full pack of cookies, about 7 litres of water, 4 more through the night, two pints of orange and lemonade then this morning a full English 5 fried eggs, 10 rashers, 2 sausages, beans, black pud and 8 slices of toast&#8230;I've been a bit hungry - I'm 7K heavier and not bloated in fact look tighter - lesson learnt I was dry and grainy yesterday - ,my poor kidneys have are still hurting but I'd gone way past where I needed to be and come in way lighter than I need to be.

Andy - congrats on class 2 cracking come back!

James -nice one mate!

Paul well done mate, well deserved and thanks for the advice.

Dougie great to meet you and thanks for the advise - please let me know when the new B&R is out and thanks re the fury awesome product - really helped me pump up!

Cal good to catch up with ya - I dunno don't look like me avvie - that's cause I'm so much prettier in the flesh 

Good to see everyone else and thanks for making the day so enjoyable - if you were up there I was the good looking bloke in the subtle orange camos ;-)

Last but not least H thanks for being there babe, live is so much better with you by my side.

My current thoughts are a few months off competing I'm fed up of dieting and I need to layer some tissue down and next time don't diet so bloody hard or long. Off for an Italian tonight - tomorrow back eating cleanish but loads and train either tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hey pikey well done m8 your journey was along one . standing on stage at the britain is a fantastic acheivement < so is eating all that snap **** me lol>

you can only get better from here m8 i realy wanted to come to the britain this year but it fell on the sat i have my daughter and i couldnt give that up 

your photos made me smile its amazing how we change i liked your dukes of hazard look < great hair lol> i love to see how people transform

anyway well done m8 its bin great following your prep .

well done to pscarb as well 3rdplace fantastic achievment


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol the last time i commented on your pic (when youre gurning in the line up) i thought i`d offended as there was no witty retort 

i darent even mention the pic of you in the daisy duke shorts :becky:

course nice looking doggies!

good to have a chat with ya and say hi to H.

took a sec to recognize you cos you were smiling and not looking the bad mofo from your pics.

hope you heard me holler your name :becky:

well done bud!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Must have missed these photos dude.

You look very fresh faced and 'polite looking' in the 1st one.

2nd one looks more like you do now, but without the huge quads


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

well done yeaterday mate! thought you looked really good... very balanced in my opinion and in great nick - type of physique i love seeing up on stage!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi guy's cheers - Lee wish I'd spotted you mate, Cal don't worry I'm not easily offended - comes from being a miners lad. Love the comment re the Daisy Dukes, I was hanging me neck over a GASP checked shirt yesterday and H said "don't buy that you look enough like a red neck in that photo you've posted up on muscle chat - you'll be welding the doors shut and painting a confederate flag on the car next" - she does know how to put me off buying something.

I'll be back next year going to work on my week points and see if I can put a few pounds on - I'll probably be stood there grainy and dry again - guess I just like the look and in an odd sort of way I enjoy the mental challenge of the prep to get there

Going to have a shave now and off for that Italian meal - shame I can't find some cut offs and a checked shirt ;-)


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not updated for a while as I've not really had much to say, I've been mulling over what to do regards competing etc, while I've not 100% made my mind up I think I'm going to spend the next few months layering tissue down and then see what I can come in at for the Midlands next year. Condition isn't an issue for me, I am concerned from a competitive point of view I may be taking too much off but my front comes through a lot easier than my back and I end up loosing a lot to get that something like I do need a good deal more mass or at least the impression of a load more mass.

My overriding memory is standing next to Ian on stage and wondering what the hell I was doing there....

20 odd days after the finals I'm 89K so approx 13K up I weighed 76K the night before the finals and know I lost quite a bit overnight but didn't have the heart to weigh myself on the day of the show.

I've decided to start doing some back squats and Dead lifts, squats are at the backend of the leg session and I'm visiting my old power lifting gym on a Sunday to Dead lift, first workout I stayed really light at 140K for several sets of 8 reps just to find the groove again, then last Sunday I thought I'd do a bit more and went up to 230K for 5 reps, fairly easy considering but my back was sore from my Glutes to my skull and I fell asleep that afternoon while someone was talking to me - so they took quite a bit out of me .

I go on Hols for two weeks in 10 days so I'm going to have a good detox for a month and then from the start of August get my head into getting as big as I can.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just a quick update.

Current bodyweight is 91K, I'm off on holiday Saturday for two weeks so expect to lose some but will try and get plenty of good food in me but the main aim is to chill out and wind down - Oh and learn to Kire surf LOL

When I get back I'm going to detox through July - since the show I've been running 3000mg of milk thistle per day plus nettle extract, extra B vits and vitamin E along with having at least 3 litres of water per day .

Then plan is come August start bulking!

When I get back I'll try to get back in the habit of updating every week.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8 have a good break you earned it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Back off Holiday this morning 4am - what the hell am I doing updating my journal - well in the stack off bills etc was a letter from Doug offering me the chance to be an extreme supported athlete so I thought I'd log on to say thanks and you've got me fully motivated.

Shape wise I could be a lot worse I've lost about 3K and gained about 4% bf looking at the scales, not bad for a fortnight completely off the schedule, meals booze and weights!! I've been taking windsurf lessons in Lanzerote with Hev - I certainly haven't missed my vocation there - more time in the water than on the board!!

Tried Melanotan for a week before I went - I'm shocked how dark I am and not burnt at all over there despite only using cream when on the water.

I feel a lot better for the break, I hadn't realised how tired I was for the first five days I was sleeping 13 / 14 hours per day.

Plans are continue(lol try start) detox for the next 4 weeks then get into a serious bulking schedule, I doubt I'll compete again this year but want to do better next year!...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Nicely refreshed then mate!? 

Ready to pack on some mass for the '09 season and kick some asses in class 4...

...like PScarbs!!  

Gotta aim high after all!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice to see you back m8  nice one


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well detox over...time to bulk...

I think I may have been overtraining normally I don't miss a workout train 4 / 5 days flat out, I have noticed I'll ache after a workout but that will quickly go when I hammer another body part. With work I've missed two or three sessions over the last 3 weeks, e.g .this week I missed legs on Tuesday and the odd thing (or not so odd) is my chest and biceps trained Monday stopped aching Thursday instead of aching for about a day.

Putting 2 and 2 together here and working on the principal you grow when you rest I've got the view I've been over training so I think I'm going to start a 5 day split, I'll start this training 4 days a week I think but am tempted to try every other day, if anyone's tried this let me know how you found it?

Also I've put an order in for some extreme products, B&R, Protein and fury

I'll let you know what happens but I'm starting this at 86.5K and 12% BF on the scales. I want to push the bodyweight to close on 100K by the end of Jan and not put any on the BF% easier said than done no doubt...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think I've settled on a 5 day split training four days, Mon Wed Fri Sunday morning, the reason I went for day mix instead of EOD is to keep it regular so H and I can mesh training so we get some time together.

Feels a bit odd training by myself but I'll get used to it, I've trained alone many times over the years and at least with work being all over the place I'm not buggering anyone around if I'm late or can't make any given night.

Friday was shoulders and traps

Today I've trained hamstring and calves

Lying leg curl on a slanted bench 2 sets of 2 slow with squeeze one set 10 with rather too much weight one set of 12 with a more manageable weight.

Single leg curls 3 sets 15 reps, each one with squeeze. 4 sets stiff leg; 20, 15, 12, 8 with an oly bar off of a bench.

Going to clean up my diet this week, not been terrible on the food front but drinking too much, wish I didn't like rum and coke or red wine so much, abs are blurred and I don't like it so will drop the alcohol, I need to as the next 6 - weeks is going to be a full on bulk cycle.

Off to mow the lawn and do some weeding that should finish hamstrings off lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going well for ya...If I neglected to tell you before...You truely are a inspiration...Thanks...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

One week into the growth cycle and my bodyweight is the same but according to the scales I've lost 1% BF, I definitely look a bit harder, I've eaten clean all week and had a full English for a treat this morning, now I'm feeling bloated so wish I hadn't!

Meal schedule

1.	10 whites, 100 gram oats in water, 1 Grapefruit, ½ litre of black coffee and a glass of cranberry juice- I multi vitamin and mineral 2 gram of vit C

2.	2 scoops of Extreme Protein in water.

3.	200 gram turkey or chicken breast, salad no dressing, 100 gram couscous or 200gram baked spud 1 yoghurt.

4.	Same as meal 2

5.	200gram chicken or turkey breast and 200 gram sweet potato

6.	Pre workout one glug of Fury and 1 KR Evolution......Post workout - 100gram Build and recover and 1 KR evolution.

7.	200 gram Turkey mince, 100 gram pasta, either low carb low fat sauce on the pasta or make something up with chilli in the mince

Friday night a bottle of red wine

Will double up on complex carbs tomorrow then return to this next week . Assuming I'm happy with how I look I'll then start carb cycling properly with a positive weekly balance and have a protein shake at approx 2am too, maybe dropping meal 4.

I know this isn't classic bulking but I find it easier to eat like this, if I start eating calorie dense foods my appetite just disappears and I struggle to eat 4 meals per day never mind 7

Also its not much of a jolt to switch to pre contest mode, there's no getting my head into it like some people suffer I just drop the dairy and start carb cycling but with a negative balance as opposed to positive.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

2nd week in and bodyweight up to 90K, my diet hasn't been brilliant although more from the point of view of not enough sooner than eating crap. I missed legs on Tuesday so I'm off to train them in a few minutes as I'm in London again Monday and pretty sure I'll miss chest, so will train that Tuesday instead of legs. Hopefully I put another couple of K on next week...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

got to agree m8 clean bulking makes a lot more sense , definatly the way i will do it through winter no more fatboy lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

3rd week in I'm 92K today BF reading the same while my weight has increased in the week I think I need to do more as I can see me peaking around 94 - 95K. It's my absolute typical problem struggling to eat in any great quantity. Several have said that I eat too clean, I tend to think its a fair point.

Legs tomorrow they're growing fast I'm going to have to buy some bigger pleated trousers, not got a lot to say otherwise - work is still bust so I'm having to train around it but still getting 4 workouts in, in any given 7 days.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8

i think being consistant with your food day in day out week in week out is harder than training at times


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's certainlt that way for me - I can diet no worries, I'm always hungry then but once I'm in positive calorie balance my apetite goes...I've had 9 scoops of B&R today to push the calories and carbs up..and been seriously considering slin...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey - I doubt conditioning will ever be an issue for you mate, you always seem to get it nailed.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

yep just can't sort this mass bit


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Some great progress going on their mate!

Top one!!!

You gonna be at the UK with Big Andy?? (Aiming for his second consecutive UK title!!!  )


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yep I'll be there mate, will be good to see you. while his target is the Universe he wants to put in a good show for the UK and aims to be in condition he's well on target and he's really layered some muscle down since the finals&#8230;


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Net weight gain over the last 5 weeks has been about 2 kilo's hard to say what condition I'm in as I more need a mow more than a shave. Legs and arms have grown for sure as have shoulders. Still got some shape around my abs when tensed and my stomach is flat, so not exactly a full on bulk at all costs. I'm just never going to be a mass monster!!

I think the biggest issue I have with layering weight down is stress, on two levels, stress releases catabolic hormones and for me this is compounded by when I am stressed I don't want to eat - looking at food makes me want to retch. Being realistic though we all have to earn a living and I'm never going to earn a living from this sport so bodybuilding for me while a passion...

Now going to run 4 weeks PCT and also some sort of test booster not decided on what yet was thinking methy1 but it's pretty harsh (I know not exactly forward planning here!)

Following that decide what I'm doing for the next 5 weeks, then it'll be a rest over xmas and straight into preparation for the Midlands Qualifier which for the first few weeks will be a concerted effort to get some weight on. Need to decide if I'm going for class 4 or over 40 and if I'm going to give the NW UKBFF a go at the same time

I've been buoyed this week by seeing my photo in Beef and the NABBA mag at the finals, looking better than I thought I had.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre right mate nobody takes stress seriously enuff i reckon,but you do always seem to force feed yourself.

i reckon ukfbb is a good choice either that or hit the slin like u mentioned somewhere.

i dont think its a case of you being a pussy with your AAS dosages.

you do need more size for nabba but i dont think you need as much as you think cos youre conditioning is so spot on(assuming that actually counts in nabba..you could try growing big gut  they seem to like that hahahahahaha no names....)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you could try growing big gut  they seem to like that hahahahahaha no names....)


oohhhh, cruel. not sure which guy that's refering to but everyone's opinions are valid.

pikey i'd say just take you're time. you know what you're doing, laying muscle down takes time. sit back a while, competing every year in order to rectify last years mistakes doesn't enable you to grow and improve. i learned that lesson recently so this year has been spent in the gym.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

now there's an idea, lay of competing and perhaps come in for the UK show next year... I'll give that some thought!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nope not you bodyworks...ive seen you relaxed in between poses and you looked great.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

cal, i didn't think you meant me. i just wondered who it was.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d get slaughtered if i named him,altho i am tempted.

you know him well tho.

all i can say is i was genuinely gobsmacked at the shape(which reminded me of an inflated paper bag in between poses.)

i did try and get some pics,but me phone camera went all psychodelic hehe


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i`d get slaughtered if i named him,altho i am tempted.
> 
> you know him well tho.
> 
> ...


Cal... Are you saying that I'm "big boned" in the belly department...? :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lets leave your bone outta this shall we


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lets leave your bone outta this shall we


Lol.

Pikey - have you ever read the article "Cycling for Pennies" by DoggCrapp ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

www.intensemuscle.com home of DC

i think its the dog pound section you need.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I haven't mate - what's it about?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> I haven't mate - what's it about?


It's a very simple approach to adding mass. Whether you believe it or not is a different matter, but it's certainly interesting reading.

Cycling for pennies by Doggcrap - UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

makes a lot of sense and is in line with some advise I've been given recently.

I've got some Methy-1 test - I can hardly believe the stuff my strength has gone through the roof but I think this will be fluid retention as within 12-hours of taking it I couldn't get my wedding ring off without using lube - Cal don't say a word :-0 good to see you back posting mate, how's the back doing? (I don't train in my wedding ring so I don't damage it....)

Bodyweight is static appetite is pants...

I've been drinking two or three bottles of red a week so have decided that is stopped as of last Saturday, I'm also changing my diet regime to have a smaller nutrient dense meal for my first meal - two scoops of a whey and oats breakfast product, as there's no bulk in this I'm hungry by 9:30, I'm going to swap all my carbs back to clean and fats to fish only, with a hope that I can start my metabolism burning hard and then fill right up every few days.

So going to stick with the Methyl-1 for two or three weeks and then up cycle again, this time with no alcohol and see if I can get a few K heavier

I took the hair off on Saturday - 2-hours, I was quite surprised as I was leaner than I thought underneath the fur - maybe electrolysis is the answer


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

3 weeks in to my rest phase and I'm maintaining bodyweight at 90K, and my strength hasn't diminished at all if anything I seem to be stronger on most movements. Both of this is probably down to fluid retention with the methyl -1 but for an "over the counter "product I have to say it certainly does what it claims to.

On the negative side I'm under a mountain of stress at work, spilling over into my life balance massively at the minute to the point I'm actually working away this weekend and missing going to the UK show with Andy and James, but I have to pay the bills and bodybuilding isn't a cheap sport to compete in....

I've missed a few workouts recently. My liver is grumbling, my appetite is even worse than usual and I had a good dose of "man flu" last week.

I'm putting this down in the main to stress and my less than ideal way of dealing with it, red wine... I just find it too easy to relax with a bottle of red at the end of the day...seem to have said this before more than once...

So plan of attack is to do what I can to cope with this hump in workload, and hopefully climb back on top of it! Keep my body hair on my upper body shaved off, get on the sun bed a few times to get some colour back - Casper isn't a good look for me - I find if I look something like I feel better about things.

Try to clean up my act for the last two weeks of my rest phase and then back to trying to put some weight on!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Pikey....stick with it bud....stress is something that creeps up on you and like anything/everything else the body and mind will adapt....to an extent then....kaboom.

As you say, you have to pay the bills, try not to let your desire for success outside of work monopolise your every thought. Difficult to accept for someone as single minded and dedicated to their chosen sport as you are, but at the end of the day your career and mental/physical well being is most important long term for you and your family.

Keep your focus and apply all the knowledge and skills you have to maintain the work/leisure balance and all will be well.

Verne


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words Verne, I've nuked my life with work in the past and have promised myself it won't happen again.

Friday I trained alone and really enjoyed it; did a couple of warm up sets and then one heavy on incline bench then inline flyes for 3 sets and then flat for 3. As I put the dumbels back after the last set thought I recon I could curl these&#8230;

So did 3 sets with 100lb dumbbells strict for alternate curl and then one set of preacher curl.

I don't often go heavy and got a really different feeling for doing so. Total time in the gym perhaps 40 minutes.

Went to see "Death Race" with H last night cracking film thoroughly recommend it!

Today I've trained back 4 sets pulldowns to front, 2 vbar and two behind neck with 4 sets bent over row and two sets with elbows high on a machine, nice and simple, fairly heavy in and out in 45 minutes job done.

I've been in the gym what seems like hours recently so am trying to amend that.

Sunday lunch now and then a 3 hour drive to Bracknell  the cool bag is loaded with whey shakes and test tubes should keep me going tomorrow&#8230;.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Strict DB Preacher Curls with the 100lb 'Bells? Mr P - you must have tendons made of steel!

Are you just running 10mg per day of the M1T?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

As I put the dumbels back after the last set thought I recon I could curl these&#8230;

So did 3 sets with 100lb dumbbells strict for alternate curl and then one set of preacher curl.

lol classic m8 you are a strong lad at the min pikey


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tall - standing alternates mate - did a set of preacher after with an ez bar and a couple of plates. I've had wicked ache like my biceps are splitting today... now 100lb strict DB preachers that would be a proper strong mofo to do that&#8230;

I'm running 30mg per day mate and 4iu of HGH, can't believe me strength, it's proper fun!!!

I drove back from Woking tonight got in the house and went and had a good leg session that was good fun too, first time they've been pushed properly heavy for a while. Once again in and out in an hour even with front squatting last.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> without using lube - Cal don't say a word


we all keep lube around the house mate.....perfectly normal....

how come youre doing M1T bud?

freebie or sommat?

backs getting there mate thanks..


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

bloody hell I'm normal....

well I wanted to down cycle for a few weeks and had heard some good reports so thought I'd try it as a change not exactly as PCT but sort of to keep me ticking over. Have to say as a strength aid its brilliant if it isn't banned by the IOC yet it soon will be because it works lol

good to hear the back is getting there bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`d imagine it was banned yonks ago bud...

lol as for being normal...fcuk normal lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not updated the journal for a couple of weeks mainly because I've not had much to say, work continues to run me ragged but at least I've wound the drinking right back, think I've had no more than a couple of glasses in 2 weeks.

I'm reaching the end of my down cycle, bodyweight is stable and I don't appear to be holding a load of fluid from the M1T, but then I eat fairly clean so I'm not full of carb water.

Next weekend we're off to Amsterdam for H's marathon and going to have a couple of days relaxing. Back end of that week I'm going to start eating serious and try for a few kilos body weight increase up till xmas.

With work keeping me from a regular routine as in same days each week for sure and as my training partners are going to start splitting workouts to morning and evening I'll be training alone, I've not done so for a couple of years and will have to put serious effort in not to lose focus, but I've trained alone a lot over the years so should be ok once I get my head into it.

I think my next show will be next year's UK which gives me time to address my weak points I hope and also means I can get on with my job without worrying about dieting.

Today Tall and I went up to Bodyworks, it was great to see Shane and Rachael and both made us really welcome. I intended to train back which I more or less did - great hammer strength type lat machine, then as Tall had got a couple of bench shirts I just had to have a go...

So trussed up like a gimp and only missing the ball gag we started to bench to blocks on the chest for me to get used to the shirt - incredible things I took a 4 plate bench to the blocks and pressed it no worries, could just about feel my pecs working otherwise the load was on the triceps - as I tore my pec with 180 I hadn't been near it since I was 26! I'm sure more was in the tank but bottled it and dropped the weight to 160 to see if I could get the bar to touch my chest - which I couldn't even pulling against the suit, the mechanical advantage from the shirts is something else its more tiring standing waiting to lift in them than it is benching.

Then we did some presses with bands and then tried Shanes preacher machine - best I've used! think I managed 7.5 K lol... so 180 - to 7 1/2 K in a workout and I think the preachers were harder....

I've been asleep most of the afternoon, just waking up now, I can feel my pecs so they must have been doing something under that suit.... off for a curry later- well tikka pieces and veg but it's tasty.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Been to Amsterdam this weekend with H she ran the marathon, new pb at 3:44 so well done babe.

On Monday I tried some space cake, also ate most of Hev's big mistake I was wasted!! For about an hour thought can't feel a thing then in waves went from finding everything funny to just wanting to curl up into a ball and die!!! Somewhere I read it's no good for bodybuilding ...

As usual I fall off the diet and lose weight and condition, dropped 3K and according to the scales put body fat on too. Bit of a bugger, I've not been feeling terribly motivated as it is, I think I'm going to take the week off training and diet treat it as a rest and then come Monday set my stall out and start trying to layer some mass down. Either that or take up tiddlywinks or something ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What you need Mr P is some strength training to cheer you up!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tall I think you are most probably correct


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Tall I think you are most probably correct


Why not do that for a while? Possibly a good/different way to law down some mass, and you know it will keep your interest.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

its a strang old thing how we can be so moivated and focused for months at a time for a goal like competing and then when thats not there we can basically fall to peices . maybe you need a short term goal to focus on m8


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Your both right, only thing is strength training won't layer me tissue down where I need it. That said the most I've enjoyed a workout recently was up at Bodyworks the other Saturday, bit of a way to go though 5 times a week!

As the week off hasn't really done the trick

And just to really make me happy my kidneys feel like they're trying to chew out of my back tried some new stuff Wednesday and I think it's way too strong for me!

I'll have a think of some short term goals and may base them around strength and endurance so perhaps max reps with 100K on bench, see what I can leg press for 40 reps and maybe see how many one arm chins I can work up to ( best to date is 1 reps done properly i.e. not gripping my arm with the other arm)

I go away to Lapland in about 8 weeks so I'm thinking I may diet for 8 weeks to see if I can focus my mind. At least I can pose a bit halfway in condition.

failing all that I'll set a target date for a show and work towards that.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lapland? Isn't that a strip club...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Te He that was last weekend in Amsterdam - thought the Banana bar was an odd name for a pub ;-)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

duuude you coulda brougth me backa lil pressie...

why not go back to basics with some sort of powerlifting and thicken up that way?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Your both right, only thing is strength training won't layer me tissue down where I need it. That said the most I've enjoyed a workout recently was up at Bodyworks the other Saturday, bit of a way to go though 5 times a week!
> 
> As the week off hasn't really done the trick
> 
> ...


What tissue do you need and where Mr P? Pec tear is obviously an issue with a PL type routine...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> duuude you coulda brougth me backa lil pressie...
> 
> why not go back to basics with some sort of powerlifting and thicken up that way?


Pah. I never get pressies.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Cal how u doing? Good to hear from you Bro - perhaps we should have a MC trip to the dam....

Tall I need tissue on my back specifically Lats and hamstrings, triceps don't show well but I actually think the issue there is ink not muscle tissue, which isn't helping back definition either.

I am being hard on myself; I've one definite abdominal rupture a torn pec, some other spurious lump which could be a rupture in my abs and loads of ink none of which will be helping and also I don't carry enough mass, so hey I have a few mark downs before I start . But in the main the problem is I'm very driven in all things I do so I'm just questioning if I'd get better results focusing the effort and money in a different direction.

My natural bent is towards power lifting, it's what I'm good at but as you say the torn pec is a serious issue and being honest If I can't compete at the same level I already have I'd sooner leave well alone....

Anyway good news my kidneys have settled a lot ( I'll run a little less tomorrow) and back to the gym tomorrow for hamstrings and calves, there is life in the old dog yet.

Ps Cal when I can work out how to put a html on here I'll post a link right up your street


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m getting there thanks mate.had a couple of light workouts so far and backs ok still.

just partial BW squats for legs..

lol what does someone in a committed relationship who doesnt smoke do in amsterdam?

i know theres a few on here who like a nice bong in the evenings,but they keep it quiet lol

html coding wont go in threads here mate

whats wrong with using deads and squats to thicken up?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

H ran the Amsterdam marathon last weekend which was why we were over there, as we was we thought we'd stay an extra day to have a wander round. I do like the relaxed vibe of the place; it's the only city I've ever been to that I could see myself living in.

I may start doing both but the problem I have is its very ingrained into me to use best technique for shifting weight hence in squats for example I struggle to feel quads. Deads are only an issue due to training at a gym that is on the first floor of a shared building, the office below gets understandably pissed when plaster dust is all over the desks, so while not totally banned as an exercise it causes issues for the gym.

My plan is to freshen up my approach to training, I've recognized for a while I'm stale which I think is half the problem, the other half is the backlash I get from using Tren - I always end up on a downer when I come off and I've had a lot of time on it this year.

So my plan is to mix it up incorporating one drop set on each compound exercise and go back to my favorite matrix for quads also with an aim to be in and out of the gym in 45 minutes but to also pack those 45 minutes with max intensity.

Workout Schedule

1 Hamstrings, Calves and abs

2 Chest and Biceps

3 Quads and Calves

4 Thursday Back and Traps

5 Shoulders, Triceps and Calves

This may or may not get completed over 7 days I'll go by feel and also as work allows.

Tomorrow I'm going back to a pre contest regime for a while just to get back into the shape I prefer to be in which means a good solid six pack.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I normally don't all out bulk for two reasons, I like to have a flat belly and I never have the appetite, but if I want to do better than I have to forget that as I need to layer some tissue down and worry about condition while pre contest.

So I've canned the get lean for the holidays idea and decided to do what is needed...

All week I've been ravenous, for once I'm eating like a horse, managing to eat every two hours. I've started using Extreme MRP for every other meal and 3 scoops of B&R post workout. Probably gone OTT really because I'm getting 8 meals in, in the day and two MRP drinks in the night, at this rate I'll need more MRP in no time!

I don't count calories but am having 30 - 50 gram of protein a meal and between 40 and 100 grams of carbs per meal so I'm on about 400gram of protein and 700 gram of carbs

Net result is I feel very full my gut is bigger than normal and I've put some weight on my arms are just nudging over 19".

I've also ordered some Tattoo cover up cream for next time on stage, looking at the photo's on the NABBA site from the British finals the dragon on my back is hiding a lot of definition so we'll see if covering it up makes my back look any better, mind you unless a little goes a long way it's gonna cost about £50 a go to hide the thing...

Getting into training alone now and having some good workouts, just have to watch I rest enough between sets to get the most out of the next...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Will the cream work with your Dream Tan Mr P...?

I've seen them before and they seem to just be 'strong' make up...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know to be honest as I haven't got it yet, it's a medical one I've gone for which is supposed to be water prrof so I hope so. Yes it's just a very thin cream with a powder to fix it so I guess strong make-up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you could just go the full monty and become a black and white minstrel 

you ever try vit b shots for appetite?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Pikey i'm with ya on that. big tats distract a lot from the physique if not covered properly. just layering on the dream tan thickly covers them pretty good though i always thought. how many layers of dream tan do you usually apply precontest ?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Bodyworks, I've only been applying the one coat, this is going to sound thick but I didn't realise you can layer it up....they arew showing with one coat.

PS Cal nope never tried vit B shots, I've just been trying to live in the moment and not let things stress me.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not posted in a while.... Same old same old really but I'm persisting.

I've stopped worrying about not getting heavier and just concentrating on eating well and training hard, and targeting my weak points.

I've got a new training partner, which is motivating me to take every workout to the limit, I'm still trying to keep each workout pacey with minimal rest between sets and keep every rep stready with a paused contraction on each rep of every set I managed to do 12 working sets for legs / Quads the other night in 25 minutes, including leg press and front squat, I was losing my vision and coming close to losing my stomach contents at the end of that one but the ache is deep.

I haven't put weight on but my condition is harder, perhaps I need to accept I'm never going to be a mass monster. I intend to start show prep mid January at which point I'll start a new thread and post up pictures every two weeks, more if I can find the time so you guys who haven't competed can see how condition changes through contest prep.

PS got the tatt cover up cream it's very good but is going to take a lot to cover my back I think about £60 worth!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome back m8 are you doing the midlands again ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you not thought about doing the ukbbf shows?

do you really think training till you nearly puke is a good thing? lol never thought it was a good idea tbh stimulation and anihiliation ya know...

new training partner? wasnt andy enuff for ya???


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ha ha probably got a point Cal, I was a little more sedate tonight, I think I've broke this new training partner, he only lasted 3 workouts. Andy has split his training Morning and evening, doing one group each session, I can't with work. Must admit I'm missing training with the big fella he has a nack of motivating me.

I think I'll do the Midlands again but also intend to do a UKBFF show to see how I go with them.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

My new training partner turned up on Tuesday so as it was quads I thought I'd test his mettle

Extensions started at 40K for 30 reps, each paused at contraction, worked up two plates on the machine per set until we stacked it ended up doing about 6 reps on the last one...

Warm up over went across to the leg press started at 200K for 30 reps and went up in 100K jumps to 400 then 50K jumps to 500K, by which time I managed 11 reps that set took forever and really, hurt. I never wrap knees so these were all unaided by wraps and full reps.

Next hack squat 2 sets to positive failure with carriage plus 100K, about done did one set to failure of front squat with the Oly bar with 100K.

Workout completed in 30 mins - what can I say, It probably isn't the wisest way to train or delivers the best results, I just love the pain and pushing my comfort zone ....

Not sure how he is I'll find out tonight but to his credit he hung in there on everything except the heaviest leg presses, two days later my quads are mashed, I wish I could get every muscle group like I can quads.

Tonight is back, I've started pausing every rep at contraction, I'm sure it's working getting some good aches and can see my back changing - horrible to do on every rep of every set though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude i can honestly say i`d be fcuked after your warmups with leg extensions....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice workout Mr P!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah 4 days later they are still sore, I think they'll be just about ready for Tuesday, might step it up a bit this week..I'm also sore in my back, shoulders and triceps - so glad of a rest day, that is other than spending it going to Meadowhell and getting folks walking into me all day shopping, still home now and nice and full of chicken and rice.


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Pikey said:


> I'm still trying to keep each workout pacey with minimal rest between sets and keep every rep stready with a paused contraction on each rep of every set


Try doing 6x6x6

6 sets of 6 reps with a 6 count peak contraction on each & every rep with a max of 30 seconds rest between sets.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Might give that a go but would up the reps on legs, I do sometimes similar on hang deads


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Pikey said:


> Hi mate 6x6 unless I went silly heavy wouldn't even tickle my legs and would give me joint pain, the main reason I train as I do is to keep the intensity very high while avoiding the need to go near my peak strenth.
> 
> I used to really rate 6x6 and 5x5 they both have their place but I don't think you can stimulate every fibre in legs on such low reps.


Ok,

You include the 6 second holds on each rep to tackle fibre recruitment patterns & remove the stength/stretch flex.

Just a suggestion I found to work on people.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

HMB - would that peak contraction work the slow twitch fibres while the rest of the movement worked the fast twitch ones?

What %1rm would you need to use if as Pikey is suggesting a heavy weight held for a 6ct would affect joints?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

sorry mate didn't read that properly i.e. the six secong pause, I do simiar sometimes on leg press, 30 reps, then 20 seconds squeeze followed by 5x5x5, always find it only works if the weight is carried by the muscle at contraction, ie, leg curl or leg extension, with leg pree I pause at 90 degrees


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Tall said:


> HMB - would that peak contraction work the slow twitch fibres while the rest of the movement worked the fast twitch ones?
> 
> *As you delve into the sets you find that you end up hitting just about everything as the body has to recruit more & more just the get the weight up & hold it there at a full peak contraction which is insanly hard.*
> 
> What %1rm would you need to use if as Pikey is suggesting a heavy weight held for a 6ct would affect joints?


About 60-80% or a weight you KNOW you are going to fail to reach your set rep target at about set 3 IF you didn`t do the peak contractions.

Different people have different tolerances to weights/lactic acid thresholds etc so you need some margin of error in there.

I would use *The Omen System* mostly on isolation movements to limit/minimise any undue stressors on the joints. I had guys say use it on leg extensions, lying leg curls, preacher bench & such like movements, sometimes as a pre exhaust sometimes as a pure workout. Depended on their needs at the time



Pikey said:


> sorry mate didn't read that properly i.e. the six secong pause, I do simiar sometimes on leg press, 30 reps, then 20 seconds squeeze followed by 5x5x5, always find it only works if the weight is carried by the muscle at contraction, ie, leg curl or leg extension, with leg pree I pause at 90 degrees


Its ok I type bad..lol..

Yeah I`ve just mentioned those exericse above.

The use of it on every rep as I said takes out the stretch reflex mechanism & forces *the muscle* to work harder rather than momentum, you can also add in another twist which is a sub 6x6x6 which translates to 6 seconds up, 6 seconds hold, 6 seconds down. And that is a nightmare to do for the full 6 sets.

To increase the workloads even further rest between sets can be reduced from 30 seconds down to 15 seconds. Now that really targets the deep firbes aswell as the lactic threshold systems.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice post. Thats got me thinking.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

This is fast becoming Pikeys Quad Journal, this week Leg extensions start at 30 reps each paused at contraction working up to the stack each paused at contraction with 8 reps. Then back squats for the first time in about a year went to 180 8 reps easy but struggled with shoulder mobility, then leg extension matrix, triple drop set on leg extension working from stack at 15 reps to 1/3rd of stack 15 reps, then leg press 300K 30 reps, 20 seconds contraction on the quads, 5 partials low, 5 high and 5 full - 2 complete sets.

Thinking I've slipped back into a couple of glasses of wine per night I've restricted that to one evening per week - hardened up a good bit and making progress. Got to be careful quads don't get silly but I think I'm getting deeper in my chest and back and my upper arms have for the fist time squeezed over 19 so all in all pretty chuffed.

Also dawned on me I've got about 6 weeks beefore I start my precontest diet. And don't know if I'll keep to this but I'm not coming off the current diet at Christmas other than xmas dinner.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

180*8 Hmmm... I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one pikey glad to see your back on track


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Just red through the entire thread inspirational mate spot on


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are ya hams coming on too?

19" mate..at your height and your build...fcuk!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

they're coming on mate right is bigger than left but I'm training them twice per week, once in isolation and once with quads. yep my arms look quite beefy right now  going to flat out bulk for 6-weeks from Jan 5th and then start the diet....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Looking forward to Jan2nd and getting properly into focus with my diet and training. My current bodyweight is 93K and for me looking decidedly smooth, I think in the main due to drinking too much alcohol for the last few weeks, well that and a huge bowl of profiteroles the other day 3200 calories if the pack can be believed and non of it from protein...other than that though we didn't buy any junk so food has been reasonable if not as clean as usual. I'm going to get New Year out of the way and then drop all alcohol until after the Finals provided I qualify. Still not sure which class to go for over 40 or class 4 - shame I can't edge my bets and do both...

Prior to going on Holiday I'd been back into the groove back squatting for reps at half way reasonable weights, which within 3 weeks was aggravating my knees so I've decided they're out of the window again, not as if my quads are my weak area.

We did an Arctic adventure week with one night in the ice hotel, (rooms made from ice and ambient temp of -5 C) made two mistakes, sharing a dual bag with H, I must have kept her awake all night and getting drunk before going to bed and thinking I'd be ok in a pair of boxers and T shirt - 2am with my chest upwards out of the bag I woke up - not so much cold, but freezing and in pain, every bit of scar tissue collected over the years and all my joints aching like mad. So got up and sat in the sauna for a good long while then lazed around in hte warm area. The joint ache has taken a good week to go - so if you go beware its cold in there!

Training is going well, although the new training partner is a bit hit and miss, he trains good and hard when he's there but hasn't made a weekend session yet. So come the 5th he's either on board or not I can't have the distraction, I'd sooner train alone than wondering if he's turning up. My plan is from the 2nd January to up cycle and eat as much clean food as I can and see how I look at the start of Feb. Not really got any goals from a point of view of I want to weigh x amount by the end of Jan, I'll see what happens and if I'm 93K and harder I won't be upset, sooner that than 100K of bloat. I'm maintaining cardio at 30 mins each morning and will do so until I start pre contest schedule. When I'll start posting up progress pics.

Wishing you all a good New Year and good luck with whatever you plan to achieve in 2009!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

sounds like a plan m8 have a good new year


----------



## ian measures (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi mate thanks for last night stuffed myself 4 toast 10 eggs this morning bring on the new year 4 weeks solid bulk then the big diet looking 4 ward 2 it.

sholders and tricepts 2 day going to blast them. Have a great new year mate welcome at my house 2 night open house give me a call if your comming ian


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Ian was good to see you both - we're starting a detox mate, my poor liver...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm only adding this post for completeness as I think its easy to get the idea those of us who compete find it easy&#8230;.just don't want you guys thinking I'm whinging I'm not &#8230;

For someone who's supposedly been full on bulking for two weeks its all gone very wrong indeed, my head is nowhere good, I'm not sleeping, I've missed sessions, lost condition and approx 4K in body weight non of which is a surprise as I've no appetite at all, if it wasn't for pasteurised eggs and protein / MRP drinks I would be having 1 - 2 meals per day. Not the way of a bodybuilder.

I've also managed to break my training partner, so the isn't helping the sessions

What's happened to cause this apathy - if only I knew, I'm normally very driven and focused and for whatever reason I'm neither and have no energy, I've had conjunctivitis since New- Year so my best guess is I'm run down. Not sure what I'm going to do but think the best bet is just to give myself some space and see what happens if I'm still way under 95K by mid Feb I'm not dieting and will try and regroup for the UK open in September / October.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

sorry that thing arnt quite going to plan , but dont be to hard on yourself you are only human and we all go through these phases and you will bounce back ,

you sound like you are run down .

do what you need to do and regroup and you will be back when your ready . this is a honest post and people should realise that its hard to stay on top of things twenty four seven year round

all the best m8

fb


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> I'm only adding this post for completeness as I think its easy to get the idea those of us who compete find it easy&#8230;.just don't want you guys thinking I'm whinging I'm not &#8230;
> 
> For someone who's supposedly been full on bulking for two weeks its all gone very wrong indeed, my head is nowhere good, I'm not sleeping, I've missed sessions, lost condition and approx 4K in body weight non of which is a surprise as I've no appetite at all, if it wasn't for pasteurised eggs and protein / MRP drinks I would be having 1 - 2 meals per day. Not the way of a bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


I will place a small wager on you having "Basedowic Overtraining" or classic overtraining. C&P from an article I knocked up a while back:

The general signs are:


Blood Pressure : Slight increase
Coordination : Impaired, Increased reaction time
Bodymass : Decrease
Endurance : Tendancy to tire easily
Sleep Requirement/Quality : Increase / Poorer quality of sleep
Resting Heart Rate : Increased
Body Temperature : Slight increase
Appetite : Decrease
Metabolism : Altered / Tendancy to sweat / Increased breathing rate under stress
General Muscle Soreness : Mild to pronouned, tendancy to stiffness
General Wellbeing : Prolonged recouperation, tendancy to colds/fever blisters/headaches
Recovery Time : Increased
Psychological Changes : Poor motivation, inner unease, eventual depression

Some basic ways to treat B.O.T.:

Diet

- Stimulate Appetite through alkaline foods (Milk, Fruit, Fresh vegetables)

- Avoid stimulants (i.e. Coffee), limit alcohol intake

- Increase consumption of B vitamins

Physiotherapy

- Swimming

- Fresh air / Walking outdoors

- Bathing 15-20mins at 35-37deg c (no sauna)

- Cold showers in the morning, brisk towelling

- Light, rhythmic exercises

Climatic Therapy

- Moderate exposure to sun / UV rays

- Change of environment / altitude

Chemotherapy

- Sedatives

- Vitamins (C, D, E, A, B)

- Beta-Carotene

After my holiday I was run down, and went down to 17st 7lbs (from 18st 8lbs pre holiday) 

Back up to 18st 4lbs now, or 18st 10lbs fully clothed :becky:

If you fancy a training pick me up you can always head to the good side of the M1 :becky: and we'll play around with the bench shirts and I'll fail at making attempts to out-squat you

Are you periodising your training? Or just going at it hammer and tongs?

If your having small amounts of poor quality sleep, feeling tired with no get up and go, no will to train, and your appetite is poor then you're not going to be able to train to a solid level and recover from it, you'll just end up on a cycle of never recovering (as I would guess you are now)

Dr Tall suggests you alter your training for 2 weeks. Don't train like a BB'er for the period, just train 3x per week and enjoy the sessions regardless of the weights use (and don't train to Pikey's level of beyond failure! :becky

You should be able to come back from a two week change if it allows some solid systemic recovery.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tall I could tick so many of those symptoms off its untrue; the only ones I couldn't are the ones where I'd need a thermometer or blood pressure or other "specialist" equipment to do so. I could add dry skin to the point of bleeding on my face although I think the later is a reaction to something else in my regime.

My sleep pattern is a mess I could drop off anywhere apart from when I go to bed

I actually think the problem is a stress response i.e. that I am not coping well with the amount of stress in my life which in a way is broadly very similar to over training. Drop think I know it's the problem as I've been here before which is actually why I started competing to give my head a different focus.

I would think I'm suffering from overtraining alone but have backed off big style (for me) and it's certainly not where my mind is, but then there is the distinct possibility that the two are having a compound effect.

Thanks for the suggestions as they are all good common sense approaches to combating stress and I'm sure can only do good,

I may well take you up on the offer of a workout but I'm not good company at the minute so I'll get me head something like first.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i was gonna say stress too...

you ever had to use anti d`s?

ever considered them if not?

i`ve only used them once,but havent got a bad thing to say about my expereinces with them.(that was 3-4 years ago)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Tall I could tick so many of those symptoms off its untrue; the only ones I couldn't are the ones where I'd need a thermometer or blood pressure or other "specialist" equipment to do so. I could add dry skin to the point of bleeding on my face although I think the later is a reaction to something else in my regime.
> 
> My sleep pattern is a mess I could drop off anywhere apart from when I go to bed
> 
> ...


I sorted my stress induced dry skin (psoarasis (sp?)) out by drinking 5L water per day.

Worked better than creams etc


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Cal,

I've never used them but have thought about it, am thinking might go and have a word with the doc.

On the plus side trained with Andy James and James tonight - great session the best I've had in a long while. Andy's 19 8 with abs showing me thinks he's gonna go all the way this year!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if he can bring his legs up to much his upperbod i couldnt agree more.

his legs dont lag tho lol its just cos his upperbody so fcuking huge!

theyre very useful in the short term mate.

they give you a respite so you can deal with life afresh.

saying that ive recently tried an expensive form of liquid st.johns wort and a passiflora mix both by vogel and if youre not too stressed they do work.(ive tried cheap stuff in the past and it didnt do jack...)


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Pikey is back!!!!!

Motivated , focused and going for the autumn, fraid I've missed training with AJ but now I am again and it's every set to the max - drinking 40 egg whites per day (night) seven meals per day plus the night 6000 plus cals- not going for May cause i need to layer some mass down to go with the condition and I'm going to do what I have to do, fook it you live once and I want to be a bodybuilder.

Die regretting what you've done not what you haven't

Bring it on!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol your gonna turn into a fooking egg mate.

slin grows monsters.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Glad your back in business Pikey!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Pikey said:


> Pikey is back!!!!!
> 
> Motivated , focused and going for the autumn, fraid I've missed training with AJ but now I am again and it's every set to the max - drinking 40 egg whites per day (night) seven meals per day plus the night 6000 plus cals- not going for May cause i need to layer some mass down to go with the condition and I'm going to do what I have to do, fook it you live once and I want to be a bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


welcome back m8 love that quote .


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cal it sure does and well as I said this time there's no excuses I won't be posting up that side of things sorry guys I'm just not comfortable with it I'm not medically trained and don't want anyone less experienced thinking right I'm going to do just that and end up with problems. Or completely getting the wrong idea.

My workouts are back to what I perceive as maximum intensity, I'm training totally instinctively and resting when needed so none of this 5 days per week or whatever, had a few fibres pop in the injured pec last week so will take that a bit steadier this week.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one Pilkey...stick with it bud.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Strange as it may seem dude there serveral people on here that have inspired me you being one of them glad you are back in full effect


----------



## inamorato (Oct 30, 2008)

good one pikey.... keep it up buddy...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

In an effort to update weekly I thought I'd post up.

As every time I do this my main problem is eating enough, I find I have to eat clean because as soon as I don't I'm full up for hours so can't really boost calories with calorie dense foods like lasagne, if I do that's then it for at least 5 hours, and then there's the fact my digestive tract doesn't take to kindly to it.

So I'm eating clean but having B&R / B&R plus extreme protein for liquid meals and trying something else Dougie told me and having some simple sugars about half and hour before my next meal just to prompt some hunger...

Then last thing before bed at night which for me means about 10:30 I have ½ lite of egg whites plus 2 yolks, first time I get up about 2 ish 1 scoop of protein and water, if I get up again at 4 ish I do the same with a scoop of protein plus a scoop of B&R.

Then brekkie is the other half litre of whites plus two yolks and 140 grams of oatss and a grapefruit, from there the diet isn't dissimilar to my usual 12-15 week out diet. I may cheat every few days but when I do as above it's to the detriment of my appetite...

Anyhow I think I've net gained about 4K since starting this, maybe 10 days, I messed my meals up yesterday and ended up missing a couple of meals and dropped 1K overnight.

I went to JJB sports at Mansfield yesterday to give two friends a leg workout, I'm helping one of them get ready for her first show, JB were cool about it and agreed as long as I didn't look like a PT... so complete with Extremist T on I had nothing to worry about I looked nothing like their PT's. These places have their advantages... I enjoyed the attention, what bodybuilder wouldn't  but don't think I could train there...not that there's anything wrong with the kit, I might join for the spa though...

Anyway will update next week - it's crossed my mind if I can add ½ K per week till I start my pre contest I'll be approaching 105K, I don't want to get there and be a lump I just want to bring up my weak areas...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Pikey - what an inspiration. Im new to this forum and it took me ages to read all of your posts and the other comments but i couldnt stop, you have great knowledge. Sorry to hijack the forum but i wondered if you could just take a minute to advise me on a few things. First of all how do you cook your eggs. Random i know but having so many egg whites and so many yolks im wondering what the best way is.

I am wanting to compete hopefully in a year or two, im 19 so obviously still in the juniors. I understand the basic principles of diet, bulking and cutting but i dont understand how carbs work properly. And how you can look at your physique and think right, im in need of carbs.

Im currently cutting (or trying) but i still look soft and smooth. I know it is all down to diet but i want a hard appearence.

My current diet is ..



Protein Shake


6 Eggs, Porridge, Fruit


Cottage Cheese, Yoghurt, Nuts


Tuna, hake


Chicken Pasta


Fruit Salad, Peanut and Jelly sandwich


Omelette, Shake


Sorry to bore you and all your readers.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi FishFingers,

First off for bodybuilding you need to know exactly how much carbs and protein your eating and also any crap, make a food diary of everything you eat for a week, it could be a shock, then so you need to start weighing your food, cheap scales from a super market are fine. Protein should be weighed cooked (as it looses water when cooking so you get a more accurate meassure) and Carbs should be measured uncooked, (dry stuff like rice and pasta absorb water when cooked. Now there'll be loads of opinions on how much of each you need each meal, I work on approx 50gram of protein and the same in carbs when not dieting, I reduce carbs when I do, I'll always include some good quality fats in the form of yolks, fish oil and udo's oil, when dieting I do drop the yolks...I'm sure I've posted detailed diets up via these ramblings somewhere, if you can't find one pm me and I'll send you a basic diet across.

For several years I cooked the eggs but as you'll have read my appetite is not good so now I just buy pasteurised egg whites and drink them, I have 1/2 litre with breakfast and the same just before bed, they're as cheap as chips and once you're over the consistency they are easy enough to drink. The first glass had H is stitches because I was gagging and spitting in out but as she reminded me I should swallow not spit ;-)

good luck mate and ask away - you've also reminded me I should post an update up....


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Apprecaite that thanks think il take that on board.

I always cook mine in either an omellete or just boil them. I read somewhere that apparently when you cook eggs there is more protein in them than if you have them raw. I normally drink a few egg whites, yeah its gross but does the trick just nicely.

H seems really supportive, i know my girlfriend understands what i do but only just and yeah she gets sick of it which i understand.

Im trying to cut and getting up early like yourself to do cardio. Hate it compared to lifting.

You mentioned Meadowhall, do you go there often? I live in Rotherham not far away.

True inspiration matey, thanks, i will keep up to date with your journal.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok so what have I been upto, well last week was a stress head so barely slept which hasn't helped, my bodyweight has evened out at 93K but I'm looking bigger and am growing, changed things around a bit again and dropped on a 4-day split just to maximise rest at the weekend. progress isteady and I'm hardening up nicely


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Wheres Pikey gone? Missing his updates :der:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Guy's,

The truth is I've been trying to spend less time on the computer as work is flat out stressing me so I've just been trying to get some quality time in with Hev . Who is well on her way to a new PB at her next marathon in two weeks time...

I've also kicked alcohol full stop, not touching it, I'm not saying never again but not for a good long time I think it may be I suffer with SAD but Jan to Feb were bad months for me.

So how's the bulk going lol erm it's not...I'm not sure why but whenever I eat calorie dense foods my appetite goes poor, and all I end up doing is eating less total food, perhaps more calories and I start layering fat and water down, and I can't help it, it might be years of other sports but I like looking something like...

So trying a different tact. I'm eating clean, with a cheat meal when I fancy. On top of this I'm having a tablespoon of udo's with each meal and MCT oil before I train with BCAA, Creatine, and 50 gram of glucose and glycogen, some time times I come very close to puking but the pumps are amazing.

I've shaped up a lot in three weeks and now people are asking me if I'm dieting for a show, I'm not but it has crossed my mind as I do look better than this far out last year and about 7lb heavier but my goal is the NABBA UK show in October.

I'll try and update once a week and log on a bit more as sorry guys who've sent me pm it's taken a while to get back to you .

All the best guys

Pikey


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not been posting as just not really had too much to pass on and things can get repetitive...

Well I have now as got myself a nasty injury to come back from, I've ruptured both long heads on the triceps doing dumbbell pullovers for back. my strength has rocketed the last few weeks and my elbows have been very sore. As usual on this exercise every rep felt like a knife in my joint - second set bang, right arm went full load on left and that went pop big time.

That was Tuesday been to A&E and doctors both got similar opinion tendons intact and muscle ruptured. I've been to see a sports masseuse - he took a look Friday but that much swelling he couldn't take a proper look.

Been following ice and heat therapy and naproxen anti inflammatory still loads of fluid , but hoping the sports masseuse can give a decent assessment tomorrow, as it stands my triceps heads are where they should be and my arm is purple from wrist to arm pit on the inside of my arms - that's as much as I know. That and I'm royally pi55ed off at myself!!

Just concentrating on leg pumping work for now and eating clean so I don't end up fat as a pig. At least no excuse not to bring hamstrings and calves up...

Will update with progress - still aiming for UK open show in October

Ps well done Hev new pb at full marathon 3:41...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

ooh that sounds nasty i hpe you get it sorted ,

are you going to watch the nabba midlands ? im going to watch my m8

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

yep I'll be there - should be a good line up for the pro am... and been helping a friend get ready for the figure class...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one . if i see you ill come say hello


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how longs the estimate on how long youre arms gonna take to repair then?

if you can be arsed will you put a pic up lol

give us all something to wince at :becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry to hear about the injury mate, did not know you was having this year out i think it is a good thing so you can build soime size once you are injury free.....i am clean bulking at the moment.....

i have a guy in class 1 at the NABBA Midlands show


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry to hear bout that pikey! looking forward to seein them hams on stage!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts guys...

Now I've seen a specialist I've a lot of confidence, I know I have I've grade two muscle ruptures, both Triceps medial and one long head, I've promised the sports injury specialist not to do any triceps work or pressing until my next appointment on 23rd April. So yep this year is out could be a good thing though as he says I've loads of scar tissue to break down all over the place - my Terries Major area is very heavily scarred apparently which he said is hindering back development and hamstrings are full of scar tissue.

Good news is it can be sorted

Also said he can break down a lot of the scar tissue in the pec so get that at least 50% better.

Still sore, might photo them but prefer to forget it, both arms bruised from wrist to armpit and forearm must have drained into as pretty much bruising everywhere...

he's given me several stretches to do and work on 30 min's per day - so never know every cloud as a silver lining.

Leg day quite often now then lol - and a lot of calf work and start light back exercises next week

He thinks about a month to start light triceps work but to concentrate on the lateral head as that is way underdeveloped in comparison to the long also my biceps are out of balance and shortening my range of motion.

So see how it goes but should be back at it by June, see what happens as I'm now eating clean and managing 285gram protein, 400gram carb's and 45g fat, I'll up all by 10% once I'm back in business.

Hopefully a bigger and better balanced and at least as lean Pikey on stage next year or back end of this....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys...
> 
> Now I've seen a specialist I've a lot of confidence, I know I have I've grade two muscle ruptures, both Triceps medial and one long head, I've promised the sports injury specialist not to do any triceps work or pressing until my next appointment on 23rd April. So yep this year is out could be a good thing though as he says I've loads of scar tissue to break down all over the place - my Terries Major area is very heavily scarred apparently which he said is hindering back development and hamstrings are full of scar tissue.
> 
> ...


Safety bar box squats?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The sports injury guy had a look at my triceps Friday and recommended I try stretching and flexing them against some very light resistance.

Yesterday morning I performed 4 sets of wide grip pushdowns, max resistance 2nd plate down so 10K and 10K was pulling and hurting every rep but nothing went twang, so then stretched them for a couple of minutes and did reverse grip extensions on an EZ bar same story 5k to light to even notice 10K was pulling and hurting, very slow and controlled reps on both exercises followed by some more stretching. Then I found a 10lb dumbbell and tried overhead one arm extension - as soon as I started to lower the first rep the pain said not a good idea so I left well alone and did a bit more stretching.

Then isolation work for front and side delt, rear delts on a back machine so as not to hit my triceps then did a very light back workout. Triceps ache today but in a good way as do back and shoulders and I've no new bruising, most of the bruising has gone now and I've some vascularity back in my triceps.

As I've not been training properly I've watched my diet and have maintained PCF at 285, 400 and 40 gram respectively so considering I've done no upper body work in two weeks I look quite reasonable.

All in all a pain in the arse one day I might learn to listen to what my body is screaming at me and not just ignore it, then again I haven't in the last 30 years of training...

Tall - for legs I'm following the routine recommended by Eddie Ellwood, no squats other than hack and my legs are responding big time. Although an ex training partner from back in the day popped around Monday to see me and said yeah nice shape but they look small compared to how they used to can you remember when you had to use Vaseline to keep them from chaffing - I'd forgot that but had to every day - that was when I used to squat and leg press hard deep and heavy for the power training


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what treatement are you having done to break down the scar tissue?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just deep tissue massage Cal, bloody painful at the minute but also going to work on my whole body as it's all over the place..


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Any update on your rehab progress Chris? Hope it's going well dude.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well not been very active on here as I've been fed up, about 5 weeks since the ruptures and I can do push downs with 15K full movement and dead slow, I can only use machines for any form of pressing and have only just last week started to do some flyes, u to 15K dumbbells.

Legs have been getting hammered and now I have a low grade injury in my hip but at long last am getting some sweep on my hamstrings. The hip aint much of an injury and will do some light leg pressing this week really I just need to accept I can't match Andy James rep for rep and it isn't doing me any good trying.

Still aiming for the autumn season of shows to be fair current condition I'm only a few weeks of dieting out. Just need to take it steady with the rehab but it's coming along albeit slowly...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've not updated this in ages....

Recovery is coming along, I've got some change in the shape of the muscle bellies in both Triceps long heads and my left median, but if anything on the left it's exaggerated the shape of my arm, well it has if I can get back the 2 ½ inch I've lost off them. As I've not been able to train my upper body properly I've lost quite a bit of size but as I've kept the diet strict I'm reasonably lean at about 10% BF and with no androgen induced water retention.

To compound my left knee isn't tracking properly but it's also coming on, I sound like I'm falling to bits but actually feel the best in myself that I have in ages. My non bodybuilding friends think I look a lot healthier than usual and not like I'm about to explode :-S odd as I never in my mind get very big or heavily bulked, still you don't see yourself through others eyes.

I'm not sure where I am re the competing, I may try UKBFF as I haven't got the sort of physique that does well in NABBA and I don't really aspire to have. Sitting in front of stage at the British Finals has made me question myself a lot and why am I competing. My main reason is to be in shape.

To my mind waist / stomach shoulder ratio is very important to the aesthetics of a physique, I'd sooner look like Robbie Robinson than one of today's bulk monsters. Not that I have the genetics to look like either but those of you old enough to know who Robbie is will know what I mean.

If I can get my arms back on track so as I can train properly I may look to try my luck with the UKBFF although I also have a nagging fancy to get myself properly fit as I definitely have more energy and bounce, at a lean 13stone and I'm sleeping better and I'm not waking H up with my snoring ...

I'll update once I'm properly back into it or have made a decision one way or the other...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

out of interest mate, how do you see the difference in physiques between NABBA and UKBFF ? which types of physique are rewarded in each federation as you see it ?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ooh now we're getting into a contentious area.

Before I start no offence to anyone this is just my view...

And as the guy who first prepped me says "if you don't want the judge's opinion don't compete"...

As a generalisation I think NABBA go for a more heavily muscled physique where from what I've seen proportion and condition are equally important factors in the UKBFF. This could be the difference in weight class / height class categories.

I am never going to be the biggest on stage, mind you nor am I the best proportioned but I can nail condition, I just think it's worth trying a different federation. That said I might just end up in the UK open as I think Paul's shows are always cracking...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sunday 28th June, weight 84K, BF 12%

This week I've started to be able to train, good news is the sports therapist thinks my triceps will regain their natural shape although it seems a long time healing, not so good my left knee is still a problem.

I've not been updating as it always seems pretty negative, not sure why but I've more niggles and bits and bobs of injuries than I've ever had, it may be that I've been backed off for 3-months with the arms and leg and everything is crawling out of the wood work...

My diet has wandered a bit over the last two weeks and I've lost a load of condition, I'm clean and have been for 10 weeks so I need to catch this fast and sort it out, I don't like being smooth ever but it aint so bad if you're big, I'm not big right now. Funny though went to Wembley to see ACDC Friday and took my shirt off, the lads I was with are runners, they thought I looked big and lean - I guess once you've been ripped anything else is fat?? At least in my head...

Yesterday was a bit of a shock we did single leg extension, I couldn't move the second notch down on my left leg, I had to assist with my hand on the lever until something went crack and my knee cap shifted, after a good few sets I was warmed enough to move a few notches down then went on to the usual exercises but the knee was / is sore and couldn't get a feel in the quads - hamstrings are ok that doesn't bother it...

Wednesday I had my first reasonable arm workout and actually felt a pump in my triceps so now the aim is to put that 2" back on my arms...

So a mixed bag bodybuilding wise but I'm pretty chilled in myself and H and I are getting on like a house on fire, I'm a hell of a lot easier to be round when I'm not 100% focused and without the androgens...

H is running the Mansfield half this morning - good luck H - I seem to think I more or less started this journal 2 years ago when H was running the Mansfield half...maybe a good point in time to close it ? - I'll mull that over as I'd sooner close on a high...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

you have had your share of ups and downs havnt you,

i think when youve been of a while you feel all the things that have been masked while you have been on hence while most people go straight back on .

your lucky to have a stable relationship this counts for a lot with the phsycological ups and downs of bodybuilding .

whatever you choose to do m8 i wish you luck its been a pleasure following your journy

fb


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Decided not to can this and update if nothing else it makes me stop and think and review what I've been up to and I know a couple of people read it now and again 

The NABBA UK show is October 31st and I'm off to South Africa on Holiday a week later, so I've decided to aim for the show. I'm only 83K and 12% so way too light to diet, hence Saturday I decided to start a bulking cycle from today.

Not sure how this will go as my triceps are still recovering, I'm bored silly with taking it steady so am going to up the intensity without upping the weights dramatically for any upper body pushing movements, I'm going to try pre exhaust on shoulders and chest and stay away from heavy compounds. This wouldn't be my usual route but I can only try if I don't look good enough to go on stage at least I'll look good for the holiday

Diet wise going to follow my usual basic plan apart from swapping the low carb protein for a weight gainer and am going to have a cheat meal at the weekends, by cheat I mean something very calorie dense on top of my usual food eg kebab pizza...

Sore knees where just a part of my life when I was Powerlifting and weight lifting yet since starting bodybuilding and stopping heavy back squatting they've been fine until recently, so what's changed, I've been leg pressing with my feet very low on the foot plate at times even so my heel has been off, why? To hit the outer sweep of my quads and bring it further down toward my knee, the muscle has built lower down but I've tendonitis in my knees. So I've moved my feet back to where I usually place them (mid plate) and my knees are clearing up.

Yesterday was back

2 sets of straight arm pulldown, I line this as a warm up as I get a very good feel in the lats, yesterday I could feel the triceps under stress, mainly as I haven't got full movement I can't lock my arm.

5 sets v bar pull down, 3 sets moderate very strict and 2 sets with +50K just concentrating on feeling the squeeze and stretch,

3 sets on palms out moderate grip chins, to failure plus 2 assisted reps.

Low pulley row 2 sets heavy but still good form concentrating on the contraction and trying to hold each rep .

Bent over dumbbells ran the rack from 35K up to 50K and then back down again.

Rear delts on a bench sort of half row half rear raise, for three sets then finished with two sets rear lateral raise

3 sets of lower back on a machine rep range 40 dropping to 8 on last set

2 sets of straight arm pulldown to finish

Tonight is Chest

Rough plan to pre exhaust with machine flyes, then hammer strength incline and then flat benck on the smiths with some crossovers to finish.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like your getting back on track here Pikey. Sounds like you are beginning to get on top of things with different approaches to training than would be your norm, taking into account the physical restrictions being placed on you with knee and tri problems. Thats a good mental approach Pikey, where there's a will there's a way, best of luck in the build up to possible comp, all being well.

regrads

Verne


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what happened to youre ukbbf ideas/plans?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice to see you back with it m8


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers guy's

Erm nowt happened with em Cal, realistically I couldn't get in shape before the end of this year's qualifiers, the first doable would be the stars of tommorrow at the back end on November, but I'm off to South Africa for two weeks in November so that wouldn't be an ideal run in 

I'll see what happenes with the UK if I can qualify the NABBA finals and one of the UKBFF area qualifiers will be at about the same time...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Had a good week in general, I'm whacked today with every upper body muscle group sore from training, rest day today and legs in the morning. I'm unassisted right now so must watch I don't over-train. Bodyweight is 85K with BF reading 12% - not sure about that but I could be carrying fluid.

Had deep tissue massage this morning arms. Back shoulder and neck, shoulders was an experience after training them last night but the guy was determined he was getting all the lactic acid out of them for me , and he also had good session on my spinal erectors and neck. Ever since I've been shattered and want to go to sleep.

Had a proper arms workout on Wednesday, I'm going to hit them standalone so I can give them maximum focus, I'm hoping the muscle will go back onto the triceps faster than it did in the first place but know 2" is a good deal of meat. I managed to get them up to just over 18" with a full pump and they've only gone down to 17 ½" so I'm hoping with two or three months focus I can get them back to circa 19 cold.

I've got quite a bit of IGF-1 but am unsure if loading the triceps would be asking for trouble, I could do with talking to someone who has applied knowledge of its use in the rehabilitation of grade 2 muscle ruptures... If anyone has shout up.

My diet is questionable at the minute, just trying to make sure I get a good amount of protein and calories down my neck today has been

Night time meal 0300 ½ litre egg whites

Meal 1 0700 ½ litre egg whites, 100gram oats, 4 slices of plumb loaf, 1 grapefruit BCCA, Creatine, 2 gram vit C, Soluble Minerals (frighteningly expensive distilled from polar ice) Multivitamin, B12 and B complex

Meal2 0900 2 Double sausage and egg Mc Muffins - I know hardly good food but they do taste good

Meal 3 10:30 3 scoops of weight gainer

Meal 4 1300 250 gram turkey breast, salad with feta and olives, 300 gram baked spud and a banana

Meal 5 1530 250gram Turkey breast 1pack of uncle Ben's rice - perhaps not surprisingly a bit of a battle eating that one I was rather stuffed

Meal 6 1700 will be 3 scoops weight gainer

Meal 7 - off out in Nottingham to the comedy club so it could get even more ropey but as I'm not drinking I'll finish the day off with meal 8 which will be a casein protein drink


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol now thats my kind of diet , good to see your are feeling positive m8 ,


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I just thought I'd give a quick update, yesterday afternoon H and I popped over to JJB in Mansfield, mainly for a relax in the hot tub and steam room, but it'd be rude not to train first...

So as Hamstrings lack and calves can always use more work I thought I'd sneak a workout in.

First exercise seated leg curl, first set 20K 100 reps nice n slow - ouch! Then 4 sets considerably heavier for around 12 - 15 reps.

Next leg curls but with only handy and quads just above knee touching bench, not easy to balance but the isolation is excellent, low teens for reps for 4 sets.

They have this calf machine which looks like a seated leg press but with only a very narrow plate - can't remember what it's called - but the stretch it places on the calf is something to experience, first set 100 reps again, the lactic acid build up was cruel, then I think 4 sets heavier for something like 25 reps descending to about 8.

Next standing raise on a machine super set with no weight just standing on tip toe till I couldn't anymore.

Hobbled off for a relax in the hot tub...

Must have been a good one I'm hobbling around to day with both hamstrings and calves singing away


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d be genuinely screwed after 100 bw reps lol,how the hell you then go on to do 8 sets beggars belief.

i like the idea of the static toe raise.

pikey-SLDL is a static exercise for hams yeah?(i know your back moves but legs dont)

so should static holds have more of a place in a mass routine than they do usually?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol well I think it's a throw back to when I was powerlifting, I trained with high volume then. Possibly holds me back some but I think over the years it has also given me very dense muscle tissue.

I think static holds do have their place, I've been playing around with them recently the chair position against a wall is great for quads as a last exercise just hold for as long as you can.

holding your arms in crucifix position for as long as you can is also a killer for side delts.

I like trying anything to mix it up, my only constant really is trying to train with the best form I can.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Had swine flu this week so everything went to pot, missed 4 workouts and only thing I wanted to eat was carbs. Been back to the gym today but not much in reserve I was soon shattered might have to rethink October at this rate and go for next year, I'll see how I am in a few weeks.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just noticed I've not updated in a couple of weeks

Stats wise my body weight is back up to 89K and my arms are touching 18 cold so about an inch to go.

The triceps are working more or less but I've developed a problem since the injury in that I can't fully straighten my arms, I've lost a good 10 degrees of movement, I'm stretching and continuing with the physio and deep tissue massage, just really got the bulldog stance with my arms and my elbows seem more pronounced then they were - might just be in my head that I'm not sure

I've been taking a different approach to training and training purely instinctively, as for the last few months I've just not been enjoying it - legs last week for instance we were both a bit fed up and wanted something to shock the muscles so... leg curls -- squats - leg extensions 9 sets in total...now the odd bit first set 100 reps at a weight, half the reps double the weight 50 reps and half the reps double the weight didn't work at all we never managed better than 14 on the last set , I wouldn't advise anyone to do this unless they have a good few years experience and know what their body can take as my squats were 3 sets 50K x 100 reps, 100K x 50 reps and 200K for 12 or more like 8 reps rack bar for a second 2 reps rack bar for a second 2 reps rack bar - fail to get a rep... Thinking about it I'm probably not really into bodybuilding, perhaps I just have some sadomasochistic tendencies...

Needless to say legs ached for a few days

Arms was another good one slight change of technique on pushdowns made a huge difference not easy to explain what but bar held at chest height with elbows back and then arms extended at about 15 degrees off vertical. Curls I moved elbows back and kept bar travel straight this achieved the most insane bicep pump I've ever had.

Food wise got my usual problem I'm just not hungry

I've bought myself a new mountain bike and have started to do more cardio, I've been concerned my fitness is poor, certainly in comparison to what it was a few years back before starting bodybuilding competitively, so have started trying to do a few miles most days, this may well mess up the bodybuilding but if it does it does


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Not sure if anyone is still reading this....

I've been all over the place recently, did start dieting for the UK open but decided I'm asking too much with the triceps injury earlier in the year, so have settled on trying to maintain circa 90K and get leaner and fitter. To do so I'm eating pre contest clean Monday to Friday and then whatever I fancy at the weekend just making sure I get enough protein each day

Been dropping back in with Andy, we're following Coleman's 3D principal and doing an odd training split, Back biceps, Chest triceps, Legs rotating across Monday to Saturday with Wednesdays static on shoulders. It's too much for me by Thursday I'm always massively jaded, I'm going to give it two more weeks and if I don't adapt I going to drop back onto a 4 day split across 4-days

Legs are back to shape, my back is heavier muscled than it's been before but my pushing muscles are lagging due to the triceps, hopefully I can rectify that over the next few months.

Had a bit of a twinge last week going rather too heavy with a Shoulder press machine, my left triceps just cramped and went into spasm, was sore for a few days but no additional damage.

I've had some more ink this time on the outside of my left calf, moved away from black and grey and have gone for a pirate pinup, having it coloured this week...

I've been enjoying the mountain biking and think its helping my calves grow....


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm also hoping to start mountain biking soon should be good!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

yes i always read your journa lol good to here you being positive m8


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

FAT BOY said:


> hello m8
> 
> yes i always read your journa lol good to here you being positive m8


My thoughts exactly, leg day for me yesterday and after squats, lunges, leg press, hamstring curls, calf raises, well i can hardly walk :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ah yes leg-day perhaps leg day is my favourite day, that feeling of nervousness wondering what delights are to come and will you be able to handle it...

Yesterday was leg day, last night to be precise, got a delightful ache today, hamstrings, quads and calves all aching mmm

So last night's menu...

Front squats 4 working sets 12 reps 150K

Machine squats 3 sets 12 reps 5x25K per side all to the floor - ouch

Leg press 3 x 12 think 7x 25 per side

Leg extension super set with a horizontal hack squat machine 3 x 15 each

Stiff leg dead lift pushing Glute's out and back 4 x 15

Leg curls seat 4 x 15

Leg curl same as above

Calf work on the hack machine 12 reps alternate legs then 12 reps both legs keep continuous giant set - big ouch!!

Food

0700 half litre egg whites, 100gram oats, grapefruit, BCCA, 5000mg Panax Ginseng, 2g vit C, vit B multi vit and min, liv 32,

1000 1 serving complete protein

12:30 250 gram chicken breast 250gram baked potato salad

1500 1 serving of complete protein

1700 250 gram turkey breast 70 gram rice broccoli

Pre workout el glutamine and nox pump

Post workout 3 scoop B&R

2100 250 gram steak, 200 gram baked potato, 5000mg panax ginseng, 2 gram vit C

Tonight is Back and biceps got that nervous feeling again, wonder why I have the need to push into the red zone, wonder if I'll ever lose that need, I hope not I like it.... guess it's an addiction...


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Pikey...how long would a typical leg workout like this take you to complete?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Verne I think about an hour, when there's two of training we tend to have a natter before and after but once training it's pretty constant we do the set, load the bar / machine next set etc, mostly we're feeling sick during the session and on our chin straps by the end of it. When it's 3 of us there's a bit more rest but then we go heavier...

Thought you might be interested in back and biceps

Rep range is 8 to 12 if we get 12 we increase the weight, never get less than 8 no matter how long the set takes...All sets noted are working sets not including any warm up.

Back

Low pully row 4 working sets

Hammer strength row 3 working sets

Hammer strength pull down 2 sets

Narrow grip pull down 2 sets

Assisted chins 2 sets 12 reps actually fell off the bar on the first set was a bit wobbly

That took about half an hour

Biceps

Dumbbell curl 3 sets

Cybex machine curls - modified preacher - 3 sets

Across body dumbbell curl 2 sets

Calves

Seem to be liking the horizontal hack squat for calves the set is 12 reps right leg, 12 reps left the 12 reps together swap leading leg next set - 3 sets.

Diet same as previous day but evening meal was 250 gram of chicken and salad.

Back is hammering today woke up this morning very stiff and sore 

Tonight Shoulders including traps and calves


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Things all went a bit pear shaped yesterday, I was sat at work at twenty past three and got a phone call from the Tattooist - where are you should have been here at three.... Doofuss here thought the appointment was this afternoon so mad dash from Sheffield to Nottingham and managed to get about an hour and a half's work in on the piece but didn't leave there till twenty past six got back up here for ten to eight so gave the gym a miss.

Rushing round missed two meals and ended up having a Steak and oven chips for tea, so training and diet all to pot yesterday. Also bit of a stressful evening and forgot to get turkey out to defrost so a trip to Tesco for a cooked chicken at lunch...

Still today is another day and my triceps will have appreciated the extra recovery, chest and Triceps tonight....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Monday morning and leg day - rather a late night for me and too much Vodka, was a good night though...

Surprisingly perky this morning and just as well, because today legs was just stupid

warm up 10 minutes on stationary bike....

3 working sets front squats 12 reps

4 working sets machine squats heavy 12 reps

4 working sets leg press heavy 12 reps

2 sets horizontal hack squat machine 12 reps

2 sets each leg one legged hack squats on same machine - just horrible could feel every muscle in my leg straining

2 sets leg extensions 12 reps

2 sets each leg single leg, leg extension 12 reps

4 sets 12 reps dumbbell straight leg deadlift

4 sets seat leg curls superset with regular leg curls

3 sets calf matrix 36 reps per set

Had 3 scoops recovery drink, drove home, had a shower and lay down on the bed for an hour and half not asleep just shattered - then turkey and rice twice since and another protein shake - going to put some steak on in a minute.

What a way to spend the bank holiday...


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

wow thats a damn good log well done,gave me some insperation even tho i'll never compete(although did at powerlifting,years ago)

glad i'm not the only one who has bad days too with diet etc and missed a day at work a good few years ago as was having a tattoo done when i shouldv'e been there lol

still couldn't say no to louis molloy its impossible to get a booking

anyway ill get ready for the gym and good luck to you in the future pikey keep up the good work and the journal


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

read this through this afternnon looking for motivation, helped quite a git was narked at myself fot having steak at lunch with fries

Chest n Triceps tonight good workout, not a nutty one just nice controlled reps feeling every rep and what do you know halfway through the ache in my legs started - quite intense now got a very good ache in my hamstrings...

Still quite happy can see some progress with hamstrings and lower legs too.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Cheer up you miserable sod:becky:, the chips wont hurt once in a while, especially the way you train. I've been reading through log as it has been a while since I've been around, some of the workouts make me feel like vomitting just reading them!!! Loved the leg work out, what a treat on the bank holiday...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hehe I do push myself a bit hard in all areas

Very predictably all the leg work and my quads are romping on, calves and hamstrings coming on nicely but think the outer sweep on my quads is looking reasonable and overall my lower body is getting there

Been eating clean all week whatever I fancy at the weekend life's been a bit crazy so I find I can cope with this without getting stressed, have also decided to can the idea of competing this year I'm just not 100% focused on diet and can't see the point unless I'm 100%.

Trying to train 5 days on weekends off think I might drop this to a four day split as always shattered come Friday.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

To date this week has been a proper mare two 16 hour working days and only managed to get one workout in. As I've been in heavy meetings both long days and had to travel to London and back my diet has been crap, I've not even tried on those two days and maybe only got 3 meals in which have been what I can grab on the fly, days I have been able I've eaten very clean.

Probably due to the carbs and salt bodyweight gone up to 91K what is more odd is BF is steady at 10% and the result of this week of little training and poor diet other than stress induces eczema on my face is my muscles are full and I look better than this time last week... go figure :-S

Had a cracking back workout Tuesday, tonight is legs, plans are shoulders tomorrow and pick up arms and chest over the weekend.

Next week will be no better work wise but just got to get on with it and will adapt training etc to fit round what time I can find.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Next week will be no better work wise but just got to get on with it and will adapt training etc to fit round what time I can find.


We're all in that boat big boy! Chin up!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

well most of us anyhow?

Is that your dog mate, I miss having a bully around?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Pikey said:


> well most of us anyhow?
> 
> Is that your dog mate, I miss having a bully around?


Those of us that have to work yeh!

Yeh thats Kym. I got her for my girlfriend because she was getting broody back in May and i obviously had to nip that in the bud! I spotted her in the local paper (not my girlfriend). She was only 3 months old at the time and the last of a litter of 5. The other 4 were males and nobody wanted her so i went to have a look at her with no real intensions to buy her but she just sat infront of me and gave me this look and i turned to putty,lol.

Love reading your Journal mate it should be made into a documantary!


----------



## FlyingAnt (Oct 4, 2009)

very well build! Hard work!

I have just started and would love some advise if you up for it!

Let me know!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate, yes I'm happy to offer any advice I can.

Not updated in a while guys work is still taking up most of my time, considering all the traveling I'm doing, I'm fitting the workouts in and eating reasonably clean, if not enough, it's just very difficult to cart a cool bag round on the tube wth a laptop and everything else, I've been having a lot of extreme mrp as I can put measures in little sealed bags and take a shaker, all I need then is water, yesterday other than egg whites and oats at breakfast it was all I had.

I've droped some bodyweight and am now 88K but I'm reasonably lean and tight.

will give a better update when I've a little more time.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to hear you Pikey ...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It must be knocking on two months since I've updated the journal, largely down to a severe lack of motivation but also work / life balance - what balance lol, work has recently over taken everything and training etc while not gone on hold has taken a back seat, then I've had two weeks holiday in South Africa. The upshot is I'm about 82K about 12% BF and not looking so much like a bodybuilder, probably 13K down on like for like condition 12 months ago. One positive though is snoring isn't a problem anymore, I think with so much less weight on my rib cage?

While work is a issue my big problem is the triceps, or rather my head / motivation as a result of the triceps injury, it's been months and I'm told they're fine, maybe they are to a non bodybuilder / strength athlete but they don't look or feel right. I have a lot of muscle atrophy, in the main around the elbows, I also seem to have something changed in my inside forearms near the elbows, that and I can't fully straighten my arms. To me that is not a good definition of fine, they are bloody weak 90K bench and they feel like they're about to give again, I find it very difficult to remain motivated as it's not just triceps suffering it's also chest and shoulders as I can't press with any intensity and even on isolation work arm stability is an issue.

I've recovered from injury before, kept going through a major pec tare, although on that occasion by switching from Powerlifting to weight lifting to remove stress from the injury. I guess that is where I am now and I've decisions to make. One thing is for sure in this state physically and mind set there's little point even thinking about competing in the near future, I'm going to have to find a route to some motivation and maybe switch focus to another goal to keep in shape. Either way I'll keep slogging on with the training and try and build some strength and hopefully shape back into the muscle, that and a full range of motion in my elbow joints...

Just thought I'd update so anyone who has followed this knows where I'm at. Take care guys and you never know I might be back


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I for one hope that you will be back mate. I've enjoyed reading this and have always respected your honesty. I hope you find the answers to your current problems and I don't think you'll give in to it that easily. I wish you all the best and hope you get full recovery. Chin up brother, you've inspired me to get as far as I have and on days when I'm not at my best reading your thread has always helped.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Pikey...you're back in business. Best of luck with the recovery, stick with it bud. Courting with the danger of teaching grandmother to suck eggs, 'anything worth having dont come easy' as you well know. You seem to be addressing the mental aspect of the injury which is 90% of the battle. Where the mind goes the body will surely follow. Good to hear from you, good luck.


----------



## rand61 (May 8, 2010)

looking good mate,,,,


----------



## DarrenD (Jan 28, 2010)

Tall said:


> Safety bar box squats?


Tall, I've tried sending you a personal message but i cant as ur inbox is full

Can you message me to acknowledge you've got this

Pikey, sorry for misusing your thread

Ive enjoyed every minute of it


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Darren,

Yes I've got the message, first time I've read my journal in a while


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It seems like an age since I've even looked at this website, had a look today and seen a few unread messages, so to anyone who's tried to make contact, sorry guys I will try to get on here once a week at least.

Darran I've tried phoning but just getting a non connection, just confirm your number for me and I'll try and get in touch, currently I'm across at DW fitness in Mansfield most Saturday mornings helping a friend train legs in readiness to for the Midlands so shouldn't be difficult to catch up with you.

What am I up to, well I had been on a proper downer since well before xmas, I don't do dark nights... I had got into another activity and work continues to be nectic which had diverted my focus for a while and I find if I'm going to make progress or even look anything like I need to be focused and motivated. The best motivation for me is competing so I've decided to go for one of the autumn shows as I need to spend the early part of the year layering some timber down and working on weaknesses.

I've got myself a new training partner who wants to compete, he's young, very enthusiastic, about 19 stone and likes to train hard so that and helping a couple people out has got me fired up again.

I'm weighing 94K carrying some water but not looking horrendous, I hate not being properly lean but to do anything I need to layer some tissue down and taking Dougies advise that you grow best at 15 - 20% BF I've pushed up to just about 15%, according to the scales anyway. Don't like lugging the weight round though but guess I'll get used to it. Training is concentrating on my hamstrings and working my way around the triceps issues a good friend is offering to help me with both.

So all in all not too bad, I'll update now and then and once I get into contest prep I'll make good on that promise from ages back to post up photos on a weekly basis


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey pikey, i had a spell away from here too recently,its odd how you can suddenly just not be arsed to click on a button lol

hope all is well


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome back buddy


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome back mate, Good luck for your competition you choose in the autumn!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

My weight is showing 95K and I'm reasonably hard if nowhere near as lean as I like, as usual with the weight my strength has really shot up so am being careful not to get carried away and go and injure something.

My diet is very simple at the minute but working as I'm steadily gaining weight and hardening up

1.	½ litre egg whites, 110gram oats 3 slices wholemeal bread with peanut butter and jam, 1 grapefruit

2.	50 gram protein and 200gram baked spud

3.	200gram chicken breast, salad with 50gram brie added, 200 gram baked spud or sweet potato

4.	Same as meal 2

5.	200gram chicken, 100gram boiled rice, veg followed by 2 live yoghurts

6.	75grams of recovery drink

7.	200 gram of lean meat and 70 grams of carbs from either potato, rice or pasta, veg depending what I'm eating I may have a low fat curry or pasta sauce

Wednesday night I usually have a cheat meal something like 18 pieces of Garlic Chicken TIkka and a peshwari nan

Saturday cheat day eat whatever I want in addition to the above and will substitute the evening meal for something

I've started looking and feeling like a bodybuilder again so things are on the up.

I squatted for the first time in over two years yesterday, ass to ground and going about ¾ to lockout each set reps dropping from 20 to two working sets with 12 and 8. I kept the weights low as I could feel my legs twanging away supporting and controlling a free bar is very different to machines so I did the working sets at 170K

Legs are complaining today and my hamstrings are very tight...


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Pikey said:


> taking Dougies advise that you grow best at 15 - 20% BF I've pushed up to just about 15%


thats fairly interesting.. especially when most people seem to spend half their time trying to keep below that lol.

whats the thinking behind that dya know? is it to do with having enough stored to prevent that being the bodys main goal or something (if that makes any sense)?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Andy it's simply that given a good nutient profile most men are at their most anabolic at that sort of BF percentage, I'd never really thought about it much until Dougie said something but it seems to work... like many I'm happier with how I look at sub 10% but also need to put some muscle down.

Last night was Chest and Triceps and for the first time in a year I went to 100K on a free bench press, 14 reps on the incline, now while I may be being overly cautious I've no desire to experience that particular pain again and don't want to put myself back months. Steady reps a good feel in my chest, if it did come with a fair bit of joint pain in the elbow.

More good news in that I put a tape round my arms cold this morning and they're just over 18 so just another inch and a bit to go and they are where they were 12 months ago, I'm hoping this might progress reasonably quickly now I'm able to start taxing my triceps a bit.

As anyone who's followed these ramblings will know I don't enjoy bulking and don't have a brilliant appetite - what makes me think I can be a bodybuilder I don't know - anyhow fairly normal situation last night in that I'd cooked off 250 gram of chicken and got a big cold baked spud and just looking at it made me want to throw up...so remembering from somewhere someone told me they liquidise their food when they can't face eating I chucked the lot in a blender with a pint of cold water and - a good handful of frozen veg - I probably should have a least thawed the veg but didn't... got the whole lot down without heaving and spent the rest of the night strangely pleased with myself, I think I might start doing that on a regular basis.... Isn't it odd what make me happy...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lol horses for couses m8 like the lister shake 2 tins of tuna and a bit of lemon juice in a blender i read that for such a huge man he struggles to eat .

good to see you are back on track


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bit of an update for you, holding 95K and looking more solid by the week. I've had a lump on my sternum I've been doing my best to ignore for a few months now although t has been causing discomfort training, my mate Gary has reckoned it's a rib out of place. I've not been sure what it is so stupidly had settled on ignoring it.

Tonight we did a lot of isolation work on chest and it was proper giving me some pain, before moving onto incline bench third rep something went Kerunch in my chest and hey presto the lump has gone quite chuffed about that and my chest feels a lot better.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

OMG here's me supposed to be posting regular and it's almost a month.

OK so what's happening with me...

Managed to get some pharma grade Hgh anyone who tells you Chinese generic is as good is just plain misguided, my triceps have been a right pain for the last year, one pen and they feel great my strength is through the roof and I'm maintaining body weight and loosing fat, and getting all the positive mood enhancements which is good.

Got a basic idea to get ready for Paul Jeffries open show at the start of October then dial into the UK open from there if I looking something like might chance my arm in the English in September...

Diet wise I've just cut the toast and Jam from breakfast so still having to liquidise a few meals to get them down, I've some GHRP-6 on order with the hope of stimulating my appetite but will eat 90% clean. I'm thinking on going a step further and eating a Paleolithic Diet just for the health benefits but got to think on that a bit more yet, as I think I'd drop a load of weight.

Training wise just go by feel on 4 or 5 days depending on how rested I feel, that's about it really...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad to see you are looking at competing in the near future. Whats the diet consisting of at the minute?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

My current diet is as follows;

Meal 1 100gram oats cooked in water, ½ litre of pasteurised egg whites and 1 grapefruit. Once a week mostly Saturday morning I drop the oats and have bacon sarnies, 8 rashers, 4 slices of bread or I drop the oats and eggs and have 6 boiled or poached eggs with 4 slices of toast.

Supps Multi mineral and vitamin, 2g vitamin C, B complex and 1 glucosamine.

Meal 2

2 scoops ISO complete protein 200 gram of baked potato 1 Kiwi fruit (good source of Vit C and soluble fibre)

Sunday's as I train around 10am I interchange meal 2 and meal 6

Meal 3

Either 200gram chicken or turkey breast and once a week a tin of salmon mixed with cottage cheese. 300gram baked potato and as much salad as I can eat.

Meal 4

Same as meal 2

Meal 5

200gram chicken or turkey breast and 100gram rice, mostly in the form of a pack of "Uncle Bens" or "Tilda" microwave rice. At weekends as I have more time I make a soup from butternut squash onions and garlic with 250gram of chicken breast, or if fancying a treat go to Nando's and have a good feed there.

Pre workout Nox pump and KR creatine, have about 6 of each

Meal 6 post workout

3 scoops of ISO complete system

Meal 7

250 gram of any lean meat (mostly Chicken , Turkey breast or Steak) with either 100gram rice or 200gram baked potato/ sweet potato with some veg, this meal frequently gets liquidised as I'm fed up of eating by now. Once per week I have a curry at meal 7.

Non training days I drop meal 6

So reasonably clean but relaxed and currently good for holding 95K with slowly improving condition, when I get to 20 weeks out I'll tighten a little, but start using more dietary supplements then at 15 a little more and at 12 go to pre contest. I find eating like this it's easy to track protein and carb profiles plus it's not a huge shock to go to pre contest phase.


----------



## G-Star1466867994 (Jul 23, 2010)

SUPER thread... good info...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Pikey where you at dude keep this journal up!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Guy's it's been a long while...

What have I been up to, well last summer was spent mountain biking in the main had a great time lost loads of condition and muscle but got my fitness way up there, then it got cold and dark and the bike has been in the garage since, don't do cold wet weather very well.

Still been hitting the weights but the diet has been crap to heavy on carbs from all the energy burn from the bike. Triceps still feel flaky after what must be a good 18 months. Anyhow bugger it I might be a lot fitter but I'm not happy with how I look see pic taken a month ago on hols if I can remember how to post.

So gonna try and get back in shape with a view to competing in the autumn if I can get enough muscle on in time to start dieting.

Am also going to try to keep the blog going to motivate myself...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good to see you back pikey. Your huge legs make your trunks look tight


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol  going to see if I can get them to grow a bit...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What was your bf % in your avvy. I'm guessing 6


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've only got the bathroom scales to go on which seem to vary by how warm I am. I can't remeber what they said, but I guess around that figure

this one was a couple of weeks later...probably shouldn't put it up but if anyone minds I'll take it down - copyright etc...


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Pikey...you're back..good

best of luck mate


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Verne good to hear from you. Yep last day of eating crap, just had 500ml of B&J ice cream and off out for a curry then for breakfast 8 egg whites, 2 yolks and 100gram of oats in water, here goes again...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Here goes again... Inspirational that Pikey. Isnt it funny how we do this to ourselves its like a disease we have all got haha wouldnt have it any other way though! Good luck dude and Happy New Year


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey everyone, it's been ages since I've updated my blog. Largely because since the triceps rupture I have started to get ready for a couple of shows but not been happy with how my arms looked. The medial head on both triceps is flattened and shortened and they have a horrible shape, as to my mind triceps are very important there isn't much point trying to compete. I was reading through the blog yesterday for two reason one is I used to enjoy writing it and the interaction with other members, so thought it would be good to read , more why later. Made me smile I was always struggling to bulk up. In the last four years I've layered a lot of muscle down, I was before the injury never lighter than 90K and reasonably lean at about 12% Bodyworks did say it's all a matter of time...

Anyhow the reason for the update, I in the words of the surgeon have suffered a catastrophic injury to both knees, bi-lateral quadriceps tendon rupture and patella tendon rupture on the right leg.

How did I do it? Squatting, what's real irony is I did it with a light weight and at cross fit gym, which I'd started doing as I liked the look of the gymnastic element and need something to motivate me now I don't compete. Also I thought it was about time I stopped with the really heavy weights before I really buggered something up. I was showing a young guy how to squat properly, I'd just done 10 reps with 150K arse to the floor not a twinge anywhere as you'd expect with a light weight and thought I'd do another set with 160K again light in my book, didn't even consider knee raps wasn't heavy, first rep bang on left leg fraction of a second later with bang on my right and a world of pain me on my side with the patella flipped on my right leg with both quads receding up my things. No power rack no spotters, if nothing else read this and learn to at the very least always squat in a rack!!! I've been lifting long enough to know a whole lot better but honestly 160K in my book is f__k all weight wise

The next 40 minutes waiting for the ambulance were the worst of my life, the pain was a new level for me and no pain meds till gas and air in the ambulance, what was worse I knew I'd ruptured my quadriceps pretty obvious really and all that goes with it was it... I would have liked to curl up in a ball but put a brave face on.

I was operated on by the same surgical team that operated on Zack Khan and a good few professional athletes so I was in good hands, luckily the top bloke thought I was an interesting case so hence his team operated. I've quadriceps tendons wired and screwed to the bone and patella tendon wired I think. Prognosis is I should recover to about 80% range of motion and to not expect them to feel normal. They where knackered before I did this very heavy calcification to tendons and joint and a lot of scaring from previous partial ruptures, they thought I been injecting corticosteroids into my knees to keep going, I hadn't, wouldn't know where to get them and wouldn't have a clue how to do it.

As anyone knows who's lifted for a long as I have you learn to live with pain, they were sore no big deal, I could still train hard and lift heavy.... So I started reading the blog yesterday to see if I'd noted anything down which could have been a partial tendon rupture, which I had at least once about left leg not being able to move against 1 pin on leg extensions etc. And thinking back over 30 plus years there's been plenty of times where one leg or the other wasn't working and I've had to work around injury, Why on earth I didn't think that was even worth seeking some sort of medical opinion I don't know, anyhow I didn't so no point moaning about that.

At the minute I'm 38 days post op and very immobile stuck in leg braces which are locked straight, can't get out of the house further than the back yard, can't workout etc. You'd be surprised how often you try to tense your quads doing anything. hence I'm pretty bored in general climbing the walls so to speak and pissed off. For the first 24 days had to lift my legs up on or off the bed or foot stool or even just to move my feet slightly I rest them on in the day with a strap( horrible chair which is hospital supplied, comfy on my legs but not my arse), and the only thing keeping me vertical when on my feet was braces and crutches. more than 5 minutes on my feet and the knees would be banging and quads with that about to cramp feeling. Now much improved and I can spend more time on my feet before it kicks in and can manage to get over the back door step so I am healing albeit slowly but am told this is a long one to recover from. Also started working from home now I've cut the pain meds in half (opiates) so not so foggy headed so not as bored as I was.

I go for a scan in 10 days and if the tendons are healing I go into articulated braces with 30 degrees of movement and given 30 degrees of movement every two weeks, plus start intensive physio... can't wait, also hoping to start train upper body again at least in some fashion if I can get H to drive me to the gym....as I said a long road to recovery so wouldn't be much to tell at least initially...

If anyone would find it interesting I was thinking of starting a new blog on the recuperation from it, to be honest not sure it belongs on here as I can't imagine I'll be doing any of the hard-core legs weights workouts I've posted up in the past and my quads are very atrophied right now. Bloody sure I won't be competing with all the nasty looking muscles, But it would a least provide me a record of my recuperation and return to some sort of condition.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds like you've had a serious ordeal! Glad to see your on the mend.

Do you think this was preventable at all?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Splinter, depends how you consider it, as my knees where immediately prior to the accident, and with my mindset, no it was going to happen at some point. As a general point it was totally avoidable, more time working on suppleness as opposed to flexibility and more time on flexibility, in truth In the last 15 years I'd only recently started working on both then I think totally avoidable. I spent too much time focusing on strength and or muscle growth a not enough time looking after the supporting structures. I had the operation under a spinal shunt, the anethatist bent 5 needles in my back due to the muscle tone, sounds great but muscles should be supple and not like wood. All in my opinion down to not spending anytime stretching out or working on ligament suppleness since I packed up Judo and weightlifting 15 years ago.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Pikey

Read many of your old posts so great to have you back, just a shame about the circumstances.

I defo think a recoup journal would be of interest. Ppl up and down the country will be constantly googling severe leg related injuries plus as you say, it'll help you monitor your progress and perhaps even help with the sanity a little!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

How do Chris,

I'd Like to say it great to see you back. But I'd have preferred it to be in much better circumstances.

On the positive side, a few people have managed to come back from knee injuries and still compete. So there is certainly hope!

Fingers crossed your recovery is a speedy one!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome back Pikey I've read your previous blog last year, think a recupe journal would be a good idea, I'm sure your advice would be welcomed also, and hopefully stave off some boredom while you recuperate .

Welcome back

Sent from my iPhone


----------

